# What book are you reading now?



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## sheena (Mar 30, 2012)

*What book are you reading now?*

my whole class is reading a book called ' The Giver '


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 30, 2012)

_The Drawing of the Three_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm currently reading _The Saga of Burnt Njal_ for a research paper, though so far I'm enjoying it for the most part. For leisure I'm reading selections of Japanese poetry from the Kokinshu.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 31, 2012)

The sum of our days, by _Isabel Allende_.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 31, 2012)

The Hunger Games.


----------



## Billiexx (Mar 31, 2012)

_Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelley

Going for reading the classics, atm.


----------



## familyparka (Apr 1, 2012)

Edgar Allan Poe's _Complete Tales Collection_


----------



## Ophelia (Apr 1, 2012)

Currently, _The Toaru Majutsu no Index: New Testament_ and some other book I can't remember for school.
When I'll have time maybe _The Hobbit, or There and Back Again_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 1, 2012)

_Rudyard Kipling's Tales of Horror & Fantasy_ edited by Stephen Jones


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2012)

Intruder in the Dust by William Faulkner


----------



## blackbird (Apr 3, 2012)

_The Shadow of the Wind_ by Carlos Ruiz Zaf?n. 

Love it so far. Exceptionally well written.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 4, 2012)

_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ by Steig Larsson. Watched the movie when it came out, but I think the book is shaping up to be better.


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 5, 2012)

_Grotesque _by Natsuo Kirino


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 5, 2012)

_The Waste Lands_ by Stephen King


----------



## Cala (Apr 6, 2012)

"The Lightning Thief" by Rick Riordan, "A Game of Thrones" by George R. R. Martin, and "A Study in Scarlet" by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle.

I don't know how to read one book at a time.


----------



## hyena611 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oranges are not the only fruit (by Jeanette Winterson)
very funny story!


----------



## Stringer (Apr 6, 2012)

_Allegory of the Cave _- by Plato

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ruby Moon (Apr 6, 2012)

Finished _Brisingr_ and am in Part III of Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2012)

_The Chimps of Fauna Sanctuary_ by Andrew Westoll


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 6, 2012)

I am currently reading "Skeleton Crew" by Stephen King.


----------



## PoisnousPixie (Apr 6, 2012)

The Tide Knot by Helen Dunmore.

It's a young adult book, so it's a bit childish in the writing, but it's got a good image of Merfolk and how they might see humans and interact with them. It's the second in the series, a good read if you like Mermaids.


----------



## DominusDeus (Apr 7, 2012)

I haven't posted in a while, mainly because I haven't been reading as much this year as I did last year, but here's my list so far for 2012:


001.....Skulduggery, Book 05: Mortal Coil by Derek Landy
002.....Skulduggery, Book 06: Death Bringer by Derek Landy
003.....Dortmunder, Book 01: The Hot Rock by Donald Westlake
004.....Dortmunder, Book 02: Bank Shot by Donald E. Westlake
005.....Dortmunder, Book 14: Get Real by Donald E. Westlake
006.....Dortmunder, Book 03: Jimmy The Kid by Donald E. Westlake
007.....Dortmunder, Book 04: Nobody's Perfect by Donald E. Westlake
008.....Nothing to Envy: Ordinary Lives in North Korea by Babara Demick
009.....Dortmunder, Book 05: Why Me? By Donald E. Westlake
010.....Dortmunder, Book 06: Good Behaviour by Donald E. Westlake
011.....Dortmunder, Book 07: Drowned Hopes by Donald E. Westlake
012.....The Aquariums Of Pyongyang: Ten Years in the North Korean Gulags by Kang Chol-hwan and Pierre Rigoulot
013.....Dortmunder, Book 08: Don't Ask by Donald E. Westlake
014.....Stephanie Plum, Book 01: One For The Money by Janet Evanovich
015.....Stephanie Plum, Book 02: Two For The Dough by Janet Evanovich
016.....The Hollows, Book 10: A Perfect Blood by Kim Harrison
017.....Honor Harrington, Book 13: A Rising Thunder by David Weber ch32
018.....In Death, Book 02: Glory In Death by Nora Roberts
019.....The Draco Tavern by Larry Niven
020.....Me Of Little Faith by Lewis Black
021.....Ringworld, Book 03: The Ringworld Throne by Larry Niven
022.....The Andromeda Strain by Michael Crichton
023.....Dortmunder, Book 09: What's The Worst That Could Happen? by Donald E. Westlake
024.....Micro by Michael Crichton
024.5...The God Engines by John Scalzi
025.....John Rain, Book 04: Killing Rain by Barry Eisler
026.....John Rain, Book 05: The Last Assassin by Barry Eisler
027.....John Rain, Book 06: Requiem For An Assassin by Barry Eisler

I stopped at chapter 32 for the Honor Harrington book. Will read the last few chapters and start the next book when it comes out. Apparently he wrote book 13 as one book, but the publisher told him to split it into two. I've read his forums that chapter 32 is a good place to stop and wait on book 14, _Shadow Of Freedom_.


----------



## Gum (Apr 7, 2012)

Storm Front by Jim Butcher


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

Currently reading _The Way of Kings_ by Brandon Sanderson, enjoying it quite a bit so far.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2012)

_Writing about Literature: A Guide for the Student Critic_ by W.F. Garrett-Petts


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 8, 2012)

_The Mists of Avalon_ by Marion Zimmer Bradley


----------



## Ruby Moon (Apr 9, 2012)

_Inheritance _by Christopher Paolini. It took me a while to get through the first three books. So far, I'm sufficiently engaged.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 9, 2012)

Generation Kill by Evan Wright.

I saw the TV series first and enjoyed it so much, I thought I'd read the book. I love it so far.


----------



## Dejablue (Apr 12, 2012)

Currently reading Dominion by Randy Alcorn


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2012)

Michio Kaku's _Physics of the Future_. Quite dry and repetitive sometimes.


----------



## Alice (Apr 15, 2012)

"Angel Pavement" by J.B. Priestly


----------



## CallMeCelly (Apr 15, 2012)

I finished reading the whole series of the _Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins. I need something new to read.. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 15, 2012)

Brandon Sanderson - _The Way of Kings_


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 15, 2012)

_Wizard and Glass_ by Stephen King.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

_The Hound of Rowan_ by Henry H. Neff, I'm a few chapters in but this hasn't really caught my interest yet. :/


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2012)

Fragment by Warren Fahy, I'm almost at the end and so far it's awesome


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2012)

_Island of the Blue Dolphins_ by Scott O'Dell


----------



## Judecious (Apr 18, 2012)

George R.R. Martin-A Game of Thrones


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> _The Drawing of the Three_ by Jim Butcher.



Jim Butcher? 


I just started reading _Under the Dome_ by Stephen King and sweet fucking pancakes is it huge.

Over 1,000 pages.


----------



## Vermin (Apr 20, 2012)

The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins. 

I like it more then the movie.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 21, 2012)

just started "The Picture of Dorian Gray"


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 21, 2012)

_Blood Meridian_ by Cormac McCarthy.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 21, 2012)

_The War of the World_ by *Niall Ferguson*

230 pages in and it's been a very enthralling read. Gonna have to hang it up for a couple months though D: then resume.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Reading _Across the Face of the World_, am about a hundred pages in but it hasn't hooked me yet.  It's a standard fantasy book at this point and a bit bland.


----------



## Akaikumo (Apr 21, 2012)

The secret garden by Frances Hodgson.. I wanted to remember my childhood :3


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2012)

La Mort du roi Tsongor - _by Laurent Gaud?_. 

I'm already halfway through, it's pretty damn good.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 22, 2012)

Just started _Song of Susannah (The Dark Tower VI)_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Yak (Apr 22, 2012)

Andrzej Sapkowski - The Swallow's Tower (Book 4 of the Witcher Saga)


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 22, 2012)

I finally finished _Herzog_ just now


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hearts in Atlantis by Stephen King. Excellent as everything he writes


----------



## Kanali (Apr 23, 2012)

Just finished reading "The Black Talon", volume 1 of the Ogre Titans trilogy and now Im moving on to volume 2, "The Fire Rose"


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 24, 2012)

ascend by amanda hocking.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 24, 2012)

_Wolves of the Calla_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 25, 2012)

Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2012)

Chips and Change: How Crisis Reshapes the Semiconductor Industry


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2012)

_Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 26, 2012)

I mentioned _Wolves of Calla_ a few posts back and while I am reading that I also started to listen to _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 26, 2012)

_Deadhouse Gates_ by Steven Erikson


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 26, 2012)

Black Sun Rising by C. S. Friedman


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 28, 2012)

_Pride and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Apr 28, 2012)

The Godfather by: Mario Puzo.


----------



## Ruby Moon (May 1, 2012)

_Anansi Boys_ by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Cyphon (May 1, 2012)

_The Girl Who Played With Fire_ by Stieg Larsson. 


Audiobook.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 1, 2012)

Total waste of make-up - Gruenenfelder, Kim

I'm disappointed in myself too :<


----------



## Elphaba (May 2, 2012)

_Insurgent_ by Veronica Roth


----------



## αshɘs (May 3, 2012)

_Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman_ by Haruki Murakami

A collection of short stories, very neat ones at that. Actually I've started reading this a while ago, but I'm taking my time with it.


----------



## Anarch (May 3, 2012)

_Hunger Games_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 4, 2012)

deadlocked by charlaine harris.


----------



## cheshire cat (May 5, 2012)




----------



## jNdee~ (May 5, 2012)

Is moby dick any good?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 6, 2012)

50 shades of gray by E L james.


----------



## DominusDeus (May 6, 2012)

DominusDeus said:


> I haven't posted in a while, mainly because I haven't been reading as much this year as I did last year, but here's my list so far for 2012:
> 
> 
> 001.....Skulduggery, Book 05: Mortal Coil by Derek Landy
> ...



An update to my list:

028.....Ben Treven, Book 01: Fault Line by Barry Eisler
029.....Ben Treven, Book 02: Inside Out by Barry Eisler
030.....John Rain, Book 07: The Detachment by Barry Eisler
031.....Butcher's Boy, Book 01: The Butcher's Boy by Thomas Perry
032.....Xeelee Sequence, Book 03: Flux by Stephen Baxter
033.....Escape From Camp 14 by Blaine Harden
034.....Butcher's Boy, Book 02: Sleeping Dogs by Thomas Perry
035.....Butcher's Boy, Book 03: The Informant by Thomas Perry


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2012)

*Death by Black Hole* by _Neil deGrasse Tyson_

I have seen the author on History channel a few times and like the way he explained astrophysics, but his writings are a bit disappointing.


----------



## Ruby Moon (May 7, 2012)

The Serpent's Shadow by Rick Riordan and _The Graveyard Book_ by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Narcissus (May 7, 2012)

_Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (May 7, 2012)

Re-reading the Well of Ascension by Brandon Sanderson. The man is a genius. Hero of Ages after this.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (May 7, 2012)

jNdee said:


> Is moby dick any good?



Moby Dick is good but tedious toward the middle, honestly. There's one chapter completely dedicated to tying ropes etc, drove me nuts. If you can get past it though, and like analyzing Ahab's diminishing sanity, it's excellent.


----------



## Marik Swift (May 7, 2012)

Reading a crossover book of Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Angel; named Unseen the Burning.


Also mixing this with reading Martin X.
Can't find a image for Martin X


----------



## JOJO7 (May 7, 2012)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Moby Dick is good but tedious toward the middle, honestly. There's one chapter completely dedicated to tying ropes etc, drove me nuts. If you can get past it though, and like analyzing Ahab's diminishing sanity, it's excellent.



I unfortunately never got through the first few chapters of Moby Dick but maybe I should pick it up again considering I tried reading it when I was 10 or so.  Like you said there are a few chapters where they do talk for 10 or so pages about tying ropes but according to my history teacher most authors in the 18th century were paid by the word so that's a reason as to why petty things like that are included in there. 

As for the book I'm reading, at the moment I'm going through a Bronte phase and am almost finished with Agnes Grey by Anne Bronte.


----------



## choco bao bao (May 8, 2012)

_The Final Empire_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Spock (May 8, 2012)

_*Jude The Obscure* _ - Thomas Hardy.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 9, 2012)

50 shades darker by E L james.


----------



## Cyphon (May 9, 2012)

_The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest_ by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 9, 2012)

A Moveable Feast - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## horsdhaleine (May 9, 2012)

I'm trying to read Andr? Gide's L'Immoraliste without much success...


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2012)

Re-reading The Screenwriter's Bible 4th Edition.


----------



## Howard (May 10, 2012)

I am currently reading Rage of Angels by Sidney Sheldon.


----------



## Cyphon (May 10, 2012)

_Song of Susannah_ by Stephen King.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

_The Ninja_ by Eric Van Lustbader.


----------



## Gitramas (May 10, 2012)

_The Trial/Der Prozess_ by Kafka


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 11, 2012)

50 shades freed by E L james.


----------



## choco bao bao (May 11, 2012)

George R. R. Martin - _The Tales of Dunk and Egg_
Got a little bored reading _The Well of Ascension_ 

Completely overwhelmed by the Targaryen genealogy in those novellas. Thank god I printed out the family tree for reference.


----------



## Elphaba (May 13, 2012)

_Bitterblue_ by Kristin Cashore


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 14, 2012)

city of lost souls by cassandra clare.


----------



## Tray (May 14, 2012)

The girl who kicked the hornet's nest


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 14, 2012)

_Fixing Global Finance_ by Martin Wolf

's alright


----------



## Corruption (May 14, 2012)

_The Dark Tower_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Saishin (May 15, 2012)

The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
A Wizard of Earthsea by Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 15, 2012)

divergent by veronica roth.


----------



## blue♥ (May 15, 2012)

Abhorsen. I'm gonna finally finish the Sabriel trilogy - I barely finished Lirael before school started last August. 

Afterwards I'm gonna check out Freakonomics and again and finally finish that book as well.

Gonna see the movie and then read Hunger Games. I wanna enjoy the movie in all of its theatrical glory before I judge it because of the canon material.


----------



## Sakata (May 15, 2012)

_'Mardock Scramble'_ written by Tow Ubukata.

There is 3 parts to it, and also 3 Anime movies of it!


----------



## Cyphon (May 16, 2012)

_Halo: The Fall of Reach_ by Eric S Nylund. 

Actually it is an audiobook.


----------



## Stringer (May 16, 2012)

Reading two books right now.

Un Turc au Congo - _by Patrice Lumumba_
La Pens?e Politique de Patrice Lumumba - _by Jean-Paul Sartre_


----------



## Ruby Moon (May 17, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Abhorsen. I'm gonna finally finish the Sabriel trilogy - I barely finished Lirael before school started last August.
> 
> Afterwards I'm gonna check out Freakonomics and again and finally finish that book as well.
> 
> Gonna see the movie and then read Hunger Games. I wanna enjoy the movie in all of its theatrical glory before I judge it because of the canon material.



Hey, I love the Old Kingdom trilogy!  I can't wait for Clariel to come next year!! Tell me, which is your favorite Bright Shiner? 

Read Freakonomics like a while ago, skimmed through it, that is. The Hunger Games trilogy, too. 

Now, I'm just starting on Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time_: Book 1 - The Eye of the World.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 18, 2012)

insurgent by veronica roth.


----------



## Trunkten (May 20, 2012)

The Modernisation of China, Domination and the Arts of Resistance, and Les Miserables. Fun stuff.


----------



## emmy-lou (May 20, 2012)

Fifty Shades Of Grey By E.L. James. 

DO NOT judge me. Or I'll whip you.


----------



## Jimin (May 27, 2012)

Homer's _Odyssey_.


----------



## Hαnnαh (May 28, 2012)

The Other Boleyn Girl by Phillipa Gregory


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2012)

Star Wars: Heir to the Empire by Timothy Zahn


----------



## Cyphon (May 28, 2012)

_Halo: First Strike_ by Eric S Nylund


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

_Lord of Souls: An Elder Scrolls Novel_ by Greg Keyes.


----------



## Gabe (May 29, 2012)

Vampire$ by John Steakley


----------



## Jimin (Jun 3, 2012)

_The Picture of Dorian Gray_. Started a while ago and I'm gonna try and finish it in about a week or so.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 4, 2012)

Different Seasons by: Stephen King. I just got started with "Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption" short novella. It's very intriguing so far...


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2012)

_Halo: Contact Harvest_ by Joseph Staten (audiobook)


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 7, 2012)

Keys to the Kingdom book 1: _Mister Monday_ by Garth Nix.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 8, 2012)

Doing a re-read of Arthur C. Clarke's 'Rendezvous with Rama.'


----------



## Invidia (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally reading _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley. Meant to read it a while ago, but I never got around to it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

How ya liking it so far?


----------



## Sera (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm currently starting 'When the Sacred Ginmill Closes' by Lawrence Block.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 11, 2012)

_Business Analysis_ by Dinesh Ramadas.

I'm thrilled to be reading this. I feel so inspired to learn the world!


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 11, 2012)

junqueira's basic histology text and atlas by anthony l. mescher


----------



## Stringer (Jun 11, 2012)

Focus -  _by Jurgen Wolff_


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 11, 2012)

The Outsiders by: S.E. Hinton. It's been a long time since, I first read that book. I'm going to read it today.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2012)

Girl with the dragon tatoo. It's interesting and masterfully written but GOD is it hard to get excited about

I swear I have to put it down for days before I have the strength of mind to go at it again


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Girl with the dragon tatoo. It's interesting and masterfully written but GOD is it hard to get excited about
> 
> I swear I have to put it down for days before I have the strength of mind to go at it again



Listened to the trilogy on audiobooks. Could not get interested in hardly anything about it. Mostly listened to it just to pass the time at work. So I can kind of relate to what you are saying I think.


_Acacia: The Other Lands_


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 13, 2012)

The Secret Life of Bees


----------



## Oppip (Jun 14, 2012)

Halfway through Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins.

I'm somewhat enjoying the book so far.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 15, 2012)

_Grim Tuesday_, book two of the Keys to the Kingdom series by Garth Nix.


----------



## Dejablue (Jun 15, 2012)

Wind Follower by Carole McDonnell


----------



## Sabi (Jun 16, 2012)

Memoirs of a Geisha

Don't remember the dude's name


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 16, 2012)

_Harry Potter ad the Philosopher's Stone_

I read it years ago but I want to read it again now that I've watched all the movies


----------



## Chuck (Jun 16, 2012)

A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Hariti (Jun 16, 2012)

Rereading _The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins for the hundredth time.The first book will never get boring to me.


----------



## Roman (Jun 17, 2012)

Just started reading the I Ching (at last), tho I'm only partway through the introduction.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 20, 2012)

_Kafka on the Shore _ by Haruki Murakami (audiobook).
_Love in the Time of Cholera_ by Gabriel Garc?a M?rquez (on my eReader in English)
_One Hundred Years of Solitude_ also by Gabriel Garc?a M?rquez (in book-form in my native language, by accident)

Kinda silly, really.


----------



## Hebe (Jun 23, 2012)

Invidia said:


> Finally reading _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley. Meant to read it a while ago, but I never got around to it.



how are you enjoying the book? :33
i recently finished Bukowski's "Factotum" and now i'm reading The Moon is Down by John Steinbeck


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 26, 2012)

_Drowned Wednesday_, book 3 of the Keys to the Kingdom series by Garth Nix.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 28, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter by Seth Grahame-Smith.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 30, 2012)

_The Sacred Band_ by David Anthony Durham

Very excited to read this.


----------



## Ferno (Jul 1, 2012)

_Mechanics 3_ by Keith Pledger.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 1, 2012)

_The Great Hunt_, book 2 of the Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

_Science Fiction: A Very Short Introduction_ by David Seed


----------



## Stringer (Jul 2, 2012)

Great Learning - _by Conficius_


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 3, 2012)

The Alchemyst-- by (don't feel like getting up )
City of Fallen Angels-- by Cassandra Clare pek


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 3, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> _Drowned Wednesday_, book 3 of the Keys to the Kingdom series by Garth Nix.



I read that and it was an awesome book, the longest, but awesome. Are you liking it so far?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 3, 2012)

Doctor Zhivago


----------



## familyparka (Jul 3, 2012)

Don Quijote, for the third time or so. Enjoying it more and more every time


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 4, 2012)

_The System of Comics_ by Thierry Groensteen, translated by Bart Beaty & Nick Nguyen


----------



## Circus Poet (Jul 4, 2012)

_Railsea_ by China Mi?ville. 256 pages left...


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 8, 2012)

The Dragon Reborn, book 3 of The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 8, 2012)

_Catch-22_ by Joseph Heller


----------



## Chaos Blues (Jul 11, 2012)

Re-reading _Gone with the Wind_ by Margaret Mitchell


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2012)

_Odd and the Frost Giants_ written by Neil Gaiman & illustrated by Brett Helquist


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 12, 2012)

_A Dance with Dragons_ by  GRRM


*Spoiler*: __ 



...poor Theon...


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 13, 2012)

rapture by lauren kate.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 16, 2012)

Halfway through Chuck Palahniuk's Snuff.

The plot thickens.

Also a third of the way through Endymion by Dan Simmons. Quadrilogy's been taking me a while to properly finish as they're usually in my "for travel" stash.

Just beginning What the Night Knows by Dean Koontz as well.

On the side I've been sorting the contents of Martin Popoff's Heavy Metal Record Price Guide lately.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 18, 2012)

Introduction to Analytic Number Theory


----------



## Meia (Jul 19, 2012)

The Master and Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov


----------



## Hebe (Jul 19, 2012)

_Buddenbrooks_ by Thomas Mann


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 19, 2012)

_Sir Thursday_ by Garth Nix.


----------



## Dashful (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm currently reading _Fahrenheit 451_, I can't figure for the life of me, why I have yet to read it. I (oddly) adore dystopian fiction.


----------



## Ferno (Jul 19, 2012)

_Antony and Cleopatra_ by William Shakespeare.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2012)

1Q84 by Haruki Murakami


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 22, 2012)

Vault said:


> 1Q84 by Haruki Murakami



That book is a chore.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 22, 2012)

About half way through The Forever War, really enjoying it so far


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 22, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> About half way through The Forever War, really enjoying it so far



It's an amazing piece of literature. Easily one of my most favorite books of all time. I can't even begin to tell you how many times I've read it.


----------



## Meia (Jul 22, 2012)

Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell by Susanna Clarke. Just started it.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 22, 2012)

_Roverandom_ by J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 23, 2012)

Gonna start doing a reread of 'Childhood's End' tonight.


----------



## Barioth (Jul 23, 2012)

Covert OPs: The CIA'S Secret War in Laos.

By: James E. Parker Jr.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 23, 2012)

_Lady Friday_, book 5 of the Keys to the Kingdom series by Garth Nix.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 24, 2012)

_A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_ by James Joyce


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 25, 2012)

'Physics of the Future' by Dr. Michio Kaku.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 26, 2012)

_Catching Fire_, second book in the Hunger Games trilogy, by Suzanne Collins


----------



## Meia (Jul 26, 2012)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson. I'm rereading it.


----------



## Seirenity (Jul 27, 2012)

The last concubine by Lesley Downer.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 27, 2012)

still reading A Game of Thrones.


----------



## Reisuke (Jul 27, 2012)

And Then There Were None by Agatha Christie. 

My favourite book ever.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been trying to balance reading fiction and non-fiction books at the same time to mix things up.

Currently reading _The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins and _The Shock Doctrine_ by Naomi Klein.


----------



## Meia (Jul 28, 2012)

Third Girl by Agatha Christie.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 28, 2012)

man, Hunger Games bored me.

_The Shadow of the Wind_ by Carlos Ruiz Zafon


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 28, 2012)

Scott Smith - The Ruins.


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 29, 2012)

The Dragon Reborn by Robert Jordan


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 29, 2012)

Slowly reading _Wicked_


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 30, 2012)

_Emma_ by Jane Austen (reread)
_A Discovery of Witches_ by Deborah Harkness


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 30, 2012)

_Superior Saturday_, book 6 of the Keys to the Kingdom series by Garth Nix.


----------



## Air D (Jul 31, 2012)

_Soulbound_ by Heather Brewer.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 31, 2012)

_In Cold Blood_ by Truman Capote


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 1, 2012)

2666 by Roberto Bolano. So far it keeps putting me to sleep. It's enjoyably written, but it's not much is happening yet.

I'm also trying to finish Thinking Fast and Slow by Daniel Kahneman, which is absolutely fascinating, but also sadly putting me to sleep.

Perhaps I'm just tired.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 4, 2012)

_Looking for Alaska_ by John Green


----------



## RainAngel (Aug 4, 2012)

_Water: Tales of Elemental Spirits_ by Robin McKinley and Peter Dickinson


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> 2666 by Roberto Bolano. So far it keeps putting me to sleep. It's enjoyably written, but it's not much is happening yet.



It gets better

so so much better


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 4, 2012)

Parallax said:


> It gets better
> 
> so so much better



I figured it would, given the hype.


----------



## DocTerror (Aug 4, 2012)

The Shadow Rising by Robert Jordan


----------



## Hebe (Aug 8, 2012)

_The Dream Room_ by Erich Maria Remarque

His first novel


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2012)

_The Magicians_ by Lev Grossman


----------



## Melodie (Aug 8, 2012)

_The Final Empire_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 8, 2012)

The Holy Bible by various individuals (reread)
As You Like It by William Shakespeare (reread)
The Wasp Factory by Iain Banks


----------



## Maple (Aug 8, 2012)

_The Runaway Jury_ by John Grisham.
_The Kite Runner_ by Khaled Hosseini.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 9, 2012)

'Body of Glass' by Marge Piercy.

It's pretty damn good, I must say.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 9, 2012)

_Forge of Darkness _- Steven Erikson


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 9, 2012)

Currently I am reading three books, also adding with the fact I'm learning Norwegian.

The Warrior Prophet - Scott Bakker
His Dark Material (The Amber Spyglass) - Philip Pullman
Dark Tower: Gunslinger - Stephen King (just started)


----------



## Jena (Aug 9, 2012)

Geek Love by Katherine Dunn

Been meaning to read this for a while.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That book is a chore.



I know, i'm struggling to even read past 100 pages. The style of writing as well, i don't like it. Im pretty sure it might be the translation (If they is one). I'm taking it back.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2012)

is that your first Murakami book?

I felt any shortcomings of that story are made up by the excellent characters, especially Fuka Eri


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

No, i have read quite a few, and the style wasn't this clunky. It's almost unbearable.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 9, 2012)

_Lord Sunday_, the conclusion to the Keys to the Kingdom series by Garth Nix.


----------



## Silence (Aug 10, 2012)

The Painted Kiss - Elizabeth Hickey


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 10, 2012)

House of Chains by Steven Erikson


----------



## Hebe (Aug 10, 2012)

_Ham on Rye_ by Charles Bukowski


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> I know, i'm struggling to even read past 100 pages. The style of writing as well, i don't like it. Im pretty sure it might be the translation (If they is one). I'm taking it back.



I wouldn't necessarily use the word 'struggle', but I'm totally with you on it being the least engaging book I've read from Murakami thus far. Actually, considering the length, 'struggle' might be pretty accurate. 

Not to be the devil's advocate, but I think that Murakami's novels are all well-written yet tend to be a rehash of the same story told in a different way, an exploration of the same human conflicts through similar devices using inconsequential character modifiers. 1Q84 makes its harder to suspend disbelief without the extensive use of a first person narrator, and it has a lot of similar character types and themes without necessarily saying anything new. In other words, I couldn't connect as easily, and I didn't read anything I couldn't have gotten out of a reread of Murakami's earlier novels. 

Plus, I get put off by the play on Orwell's 1984 via title, since that's one of my all-time favorite books. Personal bias. 

Then again, I really do think that most of Murakami's books tend to say the same shit in different ways, which is why the use of first person narrator can be so important. There's just an overvaluation of his ability in the Western world. Reading reviews and posts, there's only one or two titles that are ever really going to overcome any one reader because they come at that singular situation in a way said person can identify with. Ending a sentence with a preposition notwithstanding, mine would likely be The Wind-up Bird Chronicle. 

And, I think Murakami himself admitted to this issue in Dance, Dance, Dance during certain dialogues. There's a difference between exploration of a theme and reliance on a theme. His earlier novels are the former. But, in my opinion, he's running out of the energy that kept those ideas interesting. 

Although, being a woman, I might be having a difficult time connecting to his works over the years, because (regardless of the gender perspective they are told from) his novels are often written in a distinctly male voice with distinctly male conflicts.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 10, 2012)

I didn't really click with 1Q84 either -- in fact, I still haven't finished it. 

That being said, I love a lot of Murakami's earlier work, and while it's true that he tends to revisit the same themes (unrequited love, isolation, etc) and character types, his writing is usually so good that he pulls it off. (I'm also particularly interested in the aforementioned themes, so the repetition is less grating than it would be in other cases.) My favourites are _Sputnik Sweetheart, Norwegian Wood_ and _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_.

I think my problem with 1Q84 was that the emotional connection wasn't there. It felt like Murakami was trying to make something epic and more complex than usual, but I think that he's actually at his best when he works with a small, intimate scope that gives his characters and relationships the spotlight. 1Q84, in concept, appears to be a story about Tengo and Aomame, but this is drowned out by the other, awkward and less effective elements that crowd the novel. I don't think his style works well for what he was trying to do. 

That being said, I don't think he's overrated -- when he's at his best he's a lovely writer. It could be that he's losing steam (I've heard that _After Dark_ was unimpressive) but I'll always hold him in high regard for his earlier work.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2012)

What the Internet Does to Our Brains.

It's really painful for me to read right now; I would much rather prefer to immerse myself in works of fiction.


----------



## Larya (Aug 11, 2012)

The Alchemyst by Michael Scott...oh i will never stop reading kids stories


----------



## Tzeentch (Aug 11, 2012)

Blood Gorgons by Henry Zou.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2012)

I bought American Gods months ago and I finally dusted it off to give it a read.  So far I like it, it's a nice fast paced read and I'm intrigued.  The hype over this book is pretty large and while I don't think it'll match up to my expectations it's certainly not a waste of my time yet.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 14, 2012)

Wanted to reread the 5th book from the _Tunnels_ series, but I'm waiting until I hear some news about the final book. Hopefully, they've started writing it.

At the moment, I'm reading _Porno_ by Irvine Welsh.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 14, 2012)

_Complete Tales Collection_, by Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 14, 2012)

_The Magician King_ by Lev Grossman


----------



## Misha-San (Aug 14, 2012)

Mermaid - Carolyn Turgeon


----------



## Fayrra (Aug 14, 2012)

A Game Of Thrones - George Raymond Richard Martin


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Aug 14, 2012)

Still working on finishing the back of the captain crunch box. Its been 2 weeks since I started reading it and its getting pretty intense.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 15, 2012)

Game of Thrones, still.


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 19, 2012)

DominusDeus said:


> An update to my list:
> 
> 028.....Ben Treven, Book 01: Fault Line by Barry Eisler
> 029.....Ben Treven, Book 02: Inside Out by Barry Eisler
> ...



Because I haven't updated in a while, here's an update:

036.....Adversary Cycle, Book 06: Nightworld by F. Paul Wilson
037.....Redshirts by John Scalzi
038.....Altar Of Bones by Philip Carter
039.....Nightside, Book 12: The Bride Wore Black Leather by Simon R. Green
040.....The Passage by Justin Cronin
041.....The Day Of The Jackal by Fredrick Forsyth
042.....Prey, Book 01: Rules Of Prey by John Sandford
043.....Orthogonal, Book 01: The Clockwork Rocket by Greg Egan
044.....Prey, Book 02: Shadow Prey by John Sandford
045.....Prey, Book 03: The Eyes Of Prey by John Sandford
046.....Prey, Book 04: Silent Prey by John Sandford
047.....Prey, Book 05: Winter Prey by John Sandford
048.....Prey, Book 06: Night Prey by John Sandford
049.....Prey, Book 07: Mind Prey by John Sandford
050.....Prey, Book 08: Sudden Prey by John Sandford
051.....Prey, Book 09: Secret Prey by John Sandford
052.....Prey, Book 10: Certain Prey by John Sandford
053.....Prey, Book 11: Easy Prey by John Sandford
054.....Prey, Book 12: Chosen Prey by John Sandford
055.....Prey, Book 13: Mortal Prey by John Sandford
056.....Prey, Book 14: Naked Prey by John Sandford
057.....Prey, Book 15: Hidden Prey by John Sandford
058.....Prey, Book 16: Broken Prey by John Sandford
059.....Prey, Book 17: Invisible Prey by John Sandford
060.....Charlie Parker, Book 01: Every Dead Thing by John Connolly


----------



## Hebe (Aug 19, 2012)

_The Last Day of a Condemned Man_ by Victor Hugo and will probably continue with _Bug-Jargal_.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 24, 2012)

_Side Jobs _by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Misao (Aug 24, 2012)

Ensaio sobre a Cegueira (aka Blindness) by Jos? Saramago.


----------



## DocTerror (Aug 24, 2012)

The Fires of Heaven by Robert Jordan


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 24, 2012)

A student's guide to Fourier transforms


----------



## Hebe (Aug 25, 2012)

_The Magus_ by John Fowles


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 28, 2012)

The Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 29, 2012)

The Night Circus by Erin Morgenstern


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 29, 2012)

The Epic of Hang Tuah


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 29, 2012)

Spider's Bite by Jennifer Estep


----------



## xAmaryllis (Aug 30, 2012)

Let The Right One In - John Lindqvist


----------



## milkandcola (Aug 30, 2012)

The Hobbit - J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 30, 2012)

The Bonehunters - Steven Erikson


----------



## FacelessIdiot (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm currently balancing _Strength-Based Leadership_ by Tom Rath and Barry Conchie and _Across the Nightingale Floor_ by Lian Hearn while waiting for _Skulduggery Pleasant: Kingdom of the Wicked _to come out.


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 1, 2012)

_Nicholas and Alexandra_ by Robert K Massie


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 1, 2012)

The Rise Of Nine


----------



## Hebe (Sep 2, 2012)

_Closing Time_ by Joseph Heller


----------



## Meia (Sep 2, 2012)

A storm of Swords by George R. R. Martin.


----------



## Detective (Sep 2, 2012)

Fated - Book 1 of the Alex Versus Series by Benedict Jacka.

It was recommended to me by BH, who mentioned that Jim Butcher had it on his rec list as well(including the endorsement on the novel cover). My expectations are set to High. Here's hoping for a thrilling read.


----------



## DocTerror (Sep 2, 2012)

Meia said:


> A storm of Swords by George R. R. Martin.



You're in for a roller coaster of a ride.

I'm about to start Lord of Chaos by Robert Jordan


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 2, 2012)

Reading The Stand by Stephen King. Extended cut, of course. 

Page 400 right now. Just met Julie Lawry.


----------



## Medea (Sep 3, 2012)

The Last Concubine - Lesley Downer. It looks really promising!


----------



## Metaro (Sep 5, 2012)

Covenant with the Vampire by Jeanne Kalogridis.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 6, 2012)

A Bridge to Wisemans Cove by James Moloney


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Sep 7, 2012)

Caballo de Troya 9. Been waiting for it for a couple of years. So excited to finally finish the series!


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 7, 2012)

_Embracing Defeat: Japan in the Wake of World War II_ by John W. Dower

Was walking from the WC to my desk and happened to see this book. Loaned it immediately.


----------



## Mayuri-X (Sep 8, 2012)

Let the Old Dreams Die and other stories, By John ajvide Lindqvist


----------



## Momoko (Sep 8, 2012)

George R. R. Martin - A Song of ice and fire. Currently reading the third book.


----------



## Maple (Sep 8, 2012)

George R.R Martin - A Song of Ice and Fire, (3/4 of the way through the first book).


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

50 Shades of Grey


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 8, 2012)

Reaper's Gale by Steven Erikson 

Malazan Book The of The Fallen (7/10)


----------



## Hebe (Sep 10, 2012)

Fuck yes, I can finally read as much as I want.

Rereading Dante's _Divine Comedy_.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2012)

Man in the High Castle - Philip K Dick.


----------



## Misha-San (Sep 12, 2012)

Out of Oz -Gregory Maguire


----------



## LadyNerd123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Just finished _Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children_ by Ransom Riggs and _The Complete Beatles Chronicle_ by Mark Lewisohn.  Am now trying to get through a book on autobiographical writing and a series of critical essays on the show Smallville, but I wouldn't recommend either of them.  They're not extremely interesting.


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm currently reading _The Curse of Chalion_ by Lois McMaster Bujold.  So far I'm enjoying it quite a bit.  The main character is excellent and the plot is decent enough.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 13, 2012)

_The Eye of the World_ by Robert Jordan


----------



## Hebe (Sep 15, 2012)

On to _A Feast for Crows_ by George R.R.Martin


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 15, 2012)

Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Danielle (Sep 16, 2012)

Catcher in the Rye. 

Just to see what the fuss was about


----------



## Cheirete (Sep 16, 2012)

I just finished reading all the books from the song of ice and fire. Great books.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 16, 2012)

_Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty_ novelized by Raymond Benson


----------



## Eri (Sep 19, 2012)

_Song of Ice and Fire_ reread.


----------



## Drift Kill3r (Sep 20, 2012)

Hunger Games and Ender's games for school but i was reading hunger games already for the heck of it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 25, 2012)

_The Alchemist_ by Paulo Coelho, translated by Alan R. Clarke


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 25, 2012)

The Great Hunt by Robert Jordan (re-read)


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 27, 2012)

The Land of Stories: The Wishing Spell by Chris Colfer. Yes, THE Chris Colfer.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2012)

Reading _Beguilement_ by  Lois McMaster Bujold.  Not as good as _The Curse of Chalion_ but it's enjoyable.


----------



## Misha-San (Sep 28, 2012)

Kiss Me Kill Me By Lauren Henderson.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2012)

_An Unsuspecting Mage_ by Brian S. Pratt on* iBooks*
_The Casual Vacancy_ by J.K. Rowling in *paper form*


----------



## Hebe (Sep 30, 2012)

_Being There_ by Jerzy Kosinski


----------



## Tetora Bohatei (Sep 30, 2012)

_The Famished Road_ by Ben Okri


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2012)

Drood by Dan Simmons

Narration is awesome so far, although the story could be a bit better.


----------



## Momoko (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm currently reading the second book of the Hunger Games trilogy titled Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2012)

The Maltese Falcon. Kind of bored by it but I'm nearly done. Then I can get back to finishing Murakami's bibliography.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 2, 2012)

_The Dragon Reborn_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 2, 2012)

_The Book of Lies_ by Brad Meltzer. 

I'm just reading it because _Oblivion_ by Anthony Horowitz hasn't come out yet... TWO MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 3, 2012)

Sword of Shannara by Terry Brooks


----------



## Hebe (Oct 5, 2012)

Started going through Albert Camus' works once again and like always, I'm completely fascinated by _The Myth of Sisyphus_ and _The Stranger_.


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 5, 2012)

Just finished _Mark of Athena_ by Rick Riordan. Children's books are a guilty pleasure, but it was actually quite well-done and mature. Sexual innuendo galore


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2012)

Reading Huckleberry Finn for a class.

Not the first time I've read it. Probably won't be the last either.


----------



## DocTerror (Oct 5, 2012)

The path of Daggers by Robert Jordan

Seems like there are a few of us here reading this series.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 5, 2012)

Don't jinx yourself, now 

_The Fires of Heaven_, book 5 of the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 6, 2012)

Finishing up 1984 by George Orwell then moving onto The Phantom of The Opera by Gaston Leroux.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 6, 2012)

Shadow Man by Cody  McFadyen


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2012)

Reading Cloud Atlas.


----------



## Derezzed (Oct 6, 2012)

A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 6, 2012)

The Crippled God by Steven Erikson


----------



## choco bao bao (Oct 7, 2012)

Re-reading _A Storm of Swords_ for perhaps the fifth time


----------



## Hebe (Oct 7, 2012)

Re-reading _The Children of H?rin_ written by J.R.R.Tolkien, edited by Christopher Tolkien.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm on a reread of _A Storm of Swords_.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 8, 2012)

_The Mark of Athena_ by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 8, 2012)

by senor Gonzalez and herr Woods. It's really good. Only reading up to chapter 12 for now, skipping chapter 8 too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2012)

_A Murderous Procession_ by Ariana Franklin


----------



## Damaris (Oct 8, 2012)

_Without Anesthesia_ by Ales Debeljak


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2012)

_The Astaires: Fred & Adele_ by Kathleen Riley (career biography)


----------



## Tragic (Oct 9, 2012)

_The Heroes of Olympus: The Mark of Athena._ By Rick Riordan


----------



## Nois (Oct 10, 2012)

_The Woman in White_ by Wilkie Collins


----------



## Hebe (Oct 10, 2012)

Re-reading _All Quiet on the Western Front_ by Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 11, 2012)

_The Shadow Rising_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 12, 2012)

_Eragon_ by Christopher Paolini.


----------



## Hebe (Oct 14, 2012)

_Novecento_ written by Alessandro Baricco


----------



## Anarch (Oct 14, 2012)

*The Great Hunt* by _Robert Jordan_


----------



## Hunter (Oct 16, 2012)

_The Mark of Athena by Rick Riordan._


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2012)

_An Opening Act of Unspeakable Evil_ by Jim Munroe


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 17, 2012)

just started _"Eloisa is under the almond tree"_. I saw the play ages ago and I just wanted to read the story because I loved it so much <3


----------



## Garfield (Oct 17, 2012)

halfway through Jo Rowling's new book, The Casual Vacancy

It's not nearly as bad as the naysayers are making it out to be in my opinion. The story is formulated very nicely and she's not deviated too far from her zone of comfort which means there aren't any oddities that stick out like sore thumbs.


----------



## Hebe (Oct 17, 2012)

Re-reading _A Clockwork Orange_ by Anthony Burgess


----------



## DocTerror (Oct 17, 2012)

Winter's Heart by Robert Jordan


----------



## Maerala (Oct 18, 2012)

DocTerror said:


> Winter's Heart by Robert Jordan



Best... climax... ever.

Almost done with _The Gathering Storm_ by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson, myself. It's amazing in places; probably the best of the series I've read since _The Eye of the World_ itself. It's taken me about two and a half months to get through it, though; hopefully I can speed through the rest of it and _Towers of Midnight_ before _A Memory of Light_ comes out.


----------



## Hebe (Oct 20, 2012)

_The Lady of the Camellias_ by Alexandre Dumas, fils


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2012)

_The Diving Bell and the Butterfly_ by Jean-Dominique Bauby, translated by Jeremy Leggatt (memoir)


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 21, 2012)

Lord of Chaos, book 6 in the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Juli (Oct 21, 2012)

_A Game of Thrones _ by George R.R. Martin.

Better late than never.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 23, 2012)

I started today "Daughter of Fortune". the book has been in my shelves for a while now but I didn't read until now. I'm liking it so far


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 25, 2012)

_Seven Great Detective Stories_ edited by William Herbert Larson


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 25, 2012)

_The Grim Grotto_ by Lemony Snicket (Reread)


----------



## DocTerror (Oct 25, 2012)

Crossroads of Twilight by Robert Jordan


----------



## Damaris (Oct 26, 2012)

the wise man's fear


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 26, 2012)

_Star Wars: Galaxy of Fear - Book 1: Eaten Alive_ by John Whitman


----------



## Hebe (Oct 27, 2012)

_Life between buildings_ by Jan Gehl

Finally got it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2012)

_Star Wars: Galaxy of Fear - Book 2: City of the Dead_ by John Whitman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2012)

_Star Wars: Galaxy of Fear - Book 3: Planet Plague_ by John Whitman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 28, 2012)

_Star Wars: Galaxy of Fear - Book 4: The Nightmare Machine_ by John Whitman


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 30, 2012)

A Crown of Swords, book 7 in the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Hebe (Oct 31, 2012)

Re-reading _A Game of Thrones_ written by G.R.R.Martin


----------



## Jags2ooo (Oct 31, 2012)

*Physics:* _ A Universe From Nothing _-  Dr. Lawrence Krauss


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 31, 2012)

Nothing. Waiting on my goddam books.

Ordered The Lies of Locke Lamora last week, and it still hasn’t come in. Hopefully Jim Butcher Calderon book comes in soon. I just put in a request for it today.

I’m dying without a book in my hands .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 2, 2012)

_Chicken Soup for the Romantic Soul - Inspirational Stories about Love and Romance_ edited by Jack Canfield, Mark Victor Hansen, Mark & Chrissy Donnelly, and Barbara De Angelis


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2012)

_Rapture of the Nerds_ - *Cory Doctorow and Charles Stross
*
It's like futuristic fantasy fiction (I'm unsure how this is Sci-Fi yet, really. But well I have only finished 10%) if one is really high on acid. Very enjoyable, but the sheer culture shock is mind boggling. One can make connections between some current trends and how wildly interpolating them would end up, even though it's quite unrealistic. I'll definitely post a review of this one once I finish it.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 3, 2012)

the casual vacancy by jk rowling.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 4, 2012)

_The Fires of Heaven_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 5, 2012)

Furies of Calderon by Jim Butcher

Surprisingly good so far. Although I would have much preferred a hardcover for this, since the PB is 600+ pages, and hurts my fingers to keep open.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 6, 2012)

Reading The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch, and starting my 2nd attempt to finish Stephen King’s The Gunslinger


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 6, 2012)

At the moment I'm reading short story collections.

_Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman_ by Haruki Murakami, then probably _The Angel Esmeralda: Nine Stories_ by Don Delillo. After that I dunno.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 6, 2012)

_The Strangest Secret -_ by Earl Nightingale

It's very enlightening, a great read.


----------



## Hebe (Nov 7, 2012)

_In Praise of Shadows_ by Junichiro Tanizaki


----------



## Magicbullet (Nov 7, 2012)

_Bless Me, Ultima_ by Rodulfo Anaya


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 7, 2012)

gaarasbitch said:


> the casual vacancy by jk rowling.



Was reading this ^.

Got scared & stopped reading but will probably continue later....

:WOW


----------



## Hebe (Nov 9, 2012)

_The Angel's Game_ by Carlos Ruiz Zafon


----------



## Type Fallstar (Nov 9, 2012)

The Divine Comedy:Inferno by Dante


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 9, 2012)

just started _"Portrait in Sepia"_

I don't know how it could not know that my mom had a copy of this book but reading it now and liking so far


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 9, 2012)

The Path of Daggers, book 8 of the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 10, 2012)

Demons by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 10, 2012)

by Stefhen F.D. Bryan

My brother is moving to Japan soon and I plan on visiting him so I wanna get my Japanese game down pat.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 10, 2012)

mark of athena by rick riordan.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 10, 2012)

_Feynman Lectures on Physics Vol.1_ and Lawrence Krauss' Feynman biography, _The Quantum Man._

I have been out of school for years. Those are good refreshment.


----------



## Snowless (Nov 11, 2012)

Oryx and Crake by Margaret Atwood.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 11, 2012)

Wheel of Time Book 3 The Dragon Reborn by _Robert Jordan_


----------



## monafifia (Nov 11, 2012)

_P.S I Love You_ by Cecelia Ahern


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 11, 2012)

dosadi experiment


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 11, 2012)

_The Rise of Nine_ by Pittacus Lore 

Such a lovely series it is. I expect two to three more books in the series.


----------



## Hebe (Nov 12, 2012)

Re-reading _The Decameron_ by Giovanni Boccaccio


----------



## Jena (Nov 12, 2012)

Re-reading _Watership Down_.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 14, 2012)

_Star Wars: Darth Bane: Rule of Two_ by Drew Karpyshyn.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 17, 2012)

_Winter's Heart_, book 9 of the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Luna (Nov 18, 2012)

_Manifold: Time_- Stephen Baxter.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 18, 2012)

Simultaneous read through of _A Feast For Crows_ and _A Dance With Dragons_.


----------



## Wizard (Nov 19, 2012)

Corruption said:


> Simultaneous read through of _A Feast For Crows_ and _A Dance With Dragons_.



Hows that working out. Slow progress? It actually sounds smart to do though.
Anyway, I am reading Brave New World and just finished To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 20, 2012)

_Lord of Chaos_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 21, 2012)

_Antigone_ by Sophocles


----------



## Hebe (Nov 21, 2012)

On to reading _Island_ by Aldous Huxley


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 21, 2012)

I started a pair days ago _"The house of the spirits"_. I read it ten years ago already, but I don't remember it that well, and it's so catching, from the first moment. I'm loving it again


----------



## Luna (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm about to start _Manifold: Space_- Stephen Baxter now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 21, 2012)

_The Seven Djinni - Tales of the Steel Seraglio_ by Mike Carey, Linda Carey, & Louise Carey


----------



## アストロ (Nov 24, 2012)

I just finished reading 'Life of Pi'. I liked it. I hope the film adaption is accurate in capturing the character's thoughts and emotions.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 24, 2012)

_Life of Pi_ by Yann Martel (accompanied with illustrations by Tomislav Torjanac)


----------



## Luna (Nov 25, 2012)

About to start the final manifold story, _Manifold: Origin_- Stephen Baxter.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 28, 2012)

Crossroads of Twilight, book 10 of The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 28, 2012)

Perchance to Dream -Lisa Mantchev


----------



## Owl (Nov 28, 2012)

The Orphaned Worlds, second book of Humanity's Fire by Michael Cobley


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2012)

_A Crown of Swords_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Just0rdinary (Dec 1, 2012)

I have been trying to finish the picture of dorian gray....but got other priorities too hence the slow reading pace! I dunno whether to be sad or disappointed with Dorian's character!


----------



## zetzume (Dec 1, 2012)

Insurgent - Veronica Roth. <3 <3


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Dec 2, 2012)

Mary Boleyn:The Mistress of Kings- Alison Weir


----------



## Luna (Dec 2, 2012)

Currently, I'm reading _Starship Troopers_ by Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 3, 2012)

Oxford anthology of english poetry

I know nothing about poetry and haven't read any since my mandatory servings in school, so reading this book has the thrill of a new experience of sorts


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2012)

Reading Moby Dick at the moment but I just haven't had a chance to really sit and read it so can't say I'm enjoying it that much.



> I dunno whether to be sad or disappointed with Dorian's character!



I hated his guts.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 3, 2012)

Lord Henry ftw

Kinda reminds me that I had wanted to read  ? rebours (which is supposedly the yellow book that expedites Dorian's corruption), but never got around to it


----------



## Luna (Dec 4, 2012)

Re-reading Ringworld by Larry Niven.


----------



## Type Fallstar (Dec 4, 2012)

Reading The Art of Chivalry and Legends of Charlemagne by Thomas Bulfinch


----------



## Hebe (Dec 4, 2012)

Re-reading _A Clash of Kings_ written by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Netorie (Dec 4, 2012)

_Wizard's First Rule_ by Terry Goodkind.


----------



## Luna (Dec 4, 2012)

Giving the _Skullduggery Pleasant _series by Derek Landy a try.


----------



## Luna (Dec 4, 2012)

Also, the _Dresden Files _ series by Jim Butcher are getting another read from me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2012)

_Star Wars: Galaxy of Fear - Book 5: Ghost of the Jedi_ by John Whitman


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 5, 2012)

Knife of Dreams, book 11 of The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Luna (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm probably going to give _Jurassic Park_, by Michael Crichton, another try.


----------



## Miyx Xia (Dec 6, 2012)

Aleph by Paulo Coelho


----------



## Corruption (Dec 6, 2012)

Still reading through A Feast For Crows/A Dance With Dragons, but I started to reread The Hobbit before I go see the movie.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 6, 2012)

_The Joy Luck Club_ by Amy Tan. I didn't think it would be an interesting read cause I had to do it for a class but it actually is.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 6, 2012)

I started a pair days ago _"The Hunger Games"_ and I'm completely hooked with the story


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2012)

_The Path of Daggers_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Luna (Dec 8, 2012)

_Moby Dick_- Herman Melville


----------



## Luna (Dec 8, 2012)

_A Princess of Mars_- Edgar Rice Burroughs


----------



## Hebe (Dec 9, 2012)

Gonna read _The Hobbit_ written by Tolkien since I'm about to see the movie this Friday


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 11, 2012)

Blindness by Jos? Saramago.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 13, 2012)

_Winter's Heart_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Hebe (Dec 14, 2012)

_A Storm of Swords_ written by G.R.R.Martin


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 14, 2012)

The Gathering Storm, book 12 of The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 15, 2012)

_A Long Way Gone: Memoirs of a Boy Soldier_ by Ishmael Beah


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2012)

_Star Wars: Heir to the Empire_ by Timothy Zahn and _The Four Loves_ by C.S. Lewis.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 16, 2012)

_Trigonometric delights_, by Eli Maor (rereading)

I know that 99% percent of people would find the title of this little book oxymoronic and that subject of trigonometry itself is very likely to elicit groans regardless of the pedagogic or authorial style, but I enjoy it .  Its got all the classics, agnesi's witch, Fourier analysis and the two strange little formulae that are inverses of each other ; viete's and Wallis'.  Weird results like those are what made me interested in maths in the first place, since they are so completely unexpected that it's like a compulsion for me to find out why they function the way they do


----------



## horsdhaleine (Dec 16, 2012)

^Trigonometric delights  

I'm currently reading _Le Chartreuse de Parme_ by Stendhal. I started it twice in the past but it's only now that I'm actually reading it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 18, 2012)

The Waste Lands by Stephen King


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 19, 2012)

Barbarians at the Gate: The Fall of RJR Nabisco

THE definitive account of 1980's corporate shenanigans.


----------



## emili (Dec 19, 2012)

_The Dark Tower _series by Stephen King


----------



## Luna (Dec 20, 2012)

Reading _Uncle Tom's Cabin_ by Harriet Breecher Stowe after being encouraged to do so by a friend.


----------



## Luna (Dec 20, 2012)

I plan on rereading _A Christmas Carol_ by Charles Dickens for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Hebe (Dec 21, 2012)

_A Feast for Crows_ by George R.R.Martin


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2012)

Gilead by Marylinne Robinson.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 21, 2012)

Towers of Midnight, book 13 of the Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2012)

_Crossroads of Twilight_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 26, 2012)

_Storm of Swords_ - George R.R. Martin
_World Hunger, Twelve Myths_ - Frances Moore Lapp, et. al.


----------



## Bumi (Dec 27, 2012)

Re-reading _The Hobbit_ for the nth time. 

And _1Q84_ by Haruki Murakami. -- I've been trying to read this for over a year now and I'm only 2/3 through it.


----------



## Luna (Dec 28, 2012)

_The Prince and the Pauper_- Mark Twain


----------



## Hebe (Dec 28, 2012)

_Middlemarch_ written by George Eliot (Mary Anne Evans)


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 28, 2012)

World Without End- Ken Follet

On page 300/1200


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 28, 2012)

_Something Wicked This Way Comes_ - Ray Bradbury

Book has 54 chapters. Currently on chapter 32. Won't be long until I finish it.


----------



## Sen (Dec 28, 2012)

The Casual Vacancy by JK Rowling


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 29, 2012)

_Knife of Dreams_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 29, 2012)

Daniel X: Armageddon and Kindred


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 31, 2012)

life of pi by yann martel.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 1, 2013)

_The Mist_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2013)

_The Gathering Storm_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## tgre (Jan 3, 2013)

Just picked up The Silmarillion - JRR Tolkien again 

Can't wait to dive in


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2013)

The Psychological Covert War on Hip Hop~ Professor Gripp.

I'm skipping through the book at the moment. Don't feel as if I got my moneys worth,b ut I'm reserving judgement.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 3, 2013)

uncollected poems by rilke, translation by edward snow


hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2013)

_Apollo's Angels: A History of Ballet_ by Jennifer Holman (non-fiction)


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 4, 2013)

_Towers of Midnight_ by Robert Jordan & Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2013)

Finally started reading _The Dog in the Dark_ by Barb and JC Hendee.

Even though I think my two favorite characters aren't in this book.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 4, 2013)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Luna (Jan 5, 2013)

Re-reading _Uncle Tom's Cabin_ by Harriet Breecher Stowe


----------



## Horan (Jan 6, 2013)

_The Kite Runner _by Khaled Hosseini


----------



## Type Fallstar (Jan 8, 2013)

The Picture of Dorian Grey by Oscar Wilde


----------



## Corruption (Jan 8, 2013)

_The Eyes of the Dragon_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2013)

To the Lighthouse~ Virginia Woolf.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 9, 2013)

the dark tower book 1, the gunslinger by steven king.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 10, 2013)

Finished _A Memory of Light_ by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson in the early hours of this morning. Am now on _Sinner_, the first book in _The Wayfarer Redemption_ trilogy, which directly follows _The Battleaxe Trilogy_ by Sara Douglass.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2013)

I was so excited to be reading it that I never mentioned it.

_A Memory of Light_ by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm going to buy Blood Gospel as soon as my Kindle Fire HD recharges.


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 13, 2013)

I just finished SK's 1st Dark Tower book. Gonna get started on Cinderella Man by Jeremy Schaap.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 14, 2013)

recently finished a blight of mages by  karen miller

I'm currently reading empress from the godspeaker serie by karen miller


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 15, 2013)

the dark tower book 2, the drawing of the three by steven king.


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 15, 2013)

_Running Dog_ by Don Delillo.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 17, 2013)

_Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Riordan (Jan 17, 2013)

Deltora Quest 2. Read the first series of books as a kid. Not really the kind of book that I'd usually read now, but nostalgia will be worth it.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2013)

Urouge said:


> recently finished a blight of mages by  karen miller
> 
> I'm currently reading empress from the godspeaker serie by karen miller



Godspeaker series is better than her Mage books, but both are pretty solid series.


----------



## Misao (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm reading Outlander [2nd book]. I took a brake, finished the first and I'm having a hard time finishing the second book. It's not a bad book though, I just lost the interest for some ocult reason. I might pick it up fully again one of these days.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2013)

_This Time Of Darkness_, _The Lost Star_, _The Winds of Mars_, and _Away Is A Strange Place To Be,_ all by H. M Hoover


----------



## Urouge (Jan 20, 2013)

Nimander said:


> Godspeaker series is better than her Mage books, but both are pretty solid series.



I finished the first book empress and you're right it's as good or better so far than the kingbreaker kingmaker serie. I prefer the character in the mages book though. I prefer morg to all the characters in the godspeaker serie.


----------



## corsair (Jan 20, 2013)

I just started Metro 2034.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm currently reading _Eye of the needle_ by Ken Follet and _Gardens of the Moon_ from the malazan book of the fallen serie by Steven Erickson


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2013)

Charolotte Bront?'s Jane Eyre


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 22, 2013)

Moby Dick - Hermann Melville 

One of those books you've been aware for years and even know the basics of the narrative, themes and characterization but've never got round to reading


----------



## Tzeentch (Jan 22, 2013)

A Thousand Sons by Graham McNeil of the Horus Heresy series.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 23, 2013)

the dark tower book 3, the waste lands by steven king.


----------



## Keary ♥ (Jan 24, 2013)

Red Harvest by Dashiell Hammett

Love detective novels.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 24, 2013)

_Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins


----------



## Hebe (Jan 25, 2013)

Reading Hegel's _The Phenomenology of Spirit_ for the second time, except this time's for uni


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 26, 2013)

_The Life of Pi_ by Yann Martel


----------



## Geisha (Jan 27, 2013)

The Oedipus Plays by Sophocles. Curse you AP Literature


----------



## Luna (Jan 27, 2013)

I just started _Beowulf_. And it's pretty difficult, especially since it's in Old English and Modern English isn't even my first language.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 28, 2013)

the dark tower book 4, wizard and glass by steven king.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 28, 2013)

_Hounded_ by Kevin Hearne.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2013)

Hexed by Kevin Hearne.


----------



## Hebe (Jan 29, 2013)

_The Architecture of Happiness_ by Alain de Botton


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2013)

Things We Didn't See Coming by Steven Amsterdam

A few friends have hyped it. Hopefully it lives up to what I've heard


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2013)

_Hammered_ by Kevin Hearne.


----------



## Orxon (Jan 31, 2013)

'Oblivion' by Anthony Horowitz. This guy is a horrible writer but I started this series when I was a teenager and I'll be damned if I go to the grave not knowing how it all ends for those meddling kids


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 1, 2013)

Visual Complex Analysis by Tristam Needlam 

This is my favourite book of all time, i've read it through over 30 times and I still find things to enjoy in it 

*Slinks away in shame at own inveterate nerdiness*


----------



## emili (Feb 2, 2013)

_The Five People You Meet in Heaven_ by Mitch Albom


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 3, 2013)

_World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War_ by Max Brooks.


----------



## Sassy (Feb 4, 2013)

Currently reading The Normal Kid by Elizabeth Holmes~​


----------



## Kosorog (Feb 4, 2013)

Leviathan - Thomas E. Sniegoski.


----------



## NerdyBirdy (Feb 4, 2013)

It's against my nature to read this kind of book but goddammit it ensnared my with its estrogenic ways and now I can't stop reading it.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 4, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda: Hyrule Historia 

Just finished The Book of Merlyn by T.H. White. Great to get the conclusion to The Once and Future King even though most of it is stuff that was published as part of The Sword in the Stone. It's such a beautiful series, though where it starts and where it goes are two completely different beasts. The Ill-Made Knight was probably my favorite installment.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 4, 2013)

_'Salems Lot_ by Stephen King.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 5, 2013)

The classical theory of fields- Landau

I'm working through this again for the first time in a few years so I can make a go at understanding a more advanced level of general relativity
I do enjoy it, very austere and unfussy and I _think_ there is no copyright on this as it's a soviet era work so I don't have to feel pangs of guilt at avoiding egregious textbook prices by downloading PDFs 

I'm also malking a glacial pace through Moby dick


----------



## Hebe (Feb 5, 2013)

_Snow_ by Orhan Pamuk


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2013)

_The Outsider_ by Albert Camus, translated by Joseph Laredo

(the story is better known as _The Stranger_)


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 13, 2013)

The brothers karamazov by Dostoyevsky 

If my process of reading this is anything like when I read Crime and Punishment at about 13ish I'll be in for a lengthy process of: reading, being forced to stop after an excess of macabre and nihilistic developments, then starting again a week later for an absurdly elongated reading time

Estimated finishing time Feb 2014


----------



## Toby (Feb 14, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> _The Outsider_ by Albert Camus, translated by Joseph Laredo
> 
> (the story is better known as _The Stranger_)



The Stranger is amazing. Why did they translate it to outsider? Merr



TasteTheDifference said:


> The brothers karamazov by Dostoyevsky
> 
> If my process of reading this is anything like when I read Crime and Punishment at about 13ish I'll be in for a lengthy process of: reading, being forced to stop after an excess of macabre and nihilistic developments, then starting again a week later for an absurdly elongated reading time
> 
> Estimated finishing time Feb 2014



Dostoyevsky  

Personally I am being terribly boring. Currently reading Nate Silver's The Signal and the Noise (stats nerd book) and still mushing through the first book in A Game of Thrones. I cannot seem to finish it and all other things seem to be much more interesting at the moment.


----------



## Luna (Feb 17, 2013)

_To Sir With Love_- E. R. Braithwaite

_Murder On The Orient Express_ and _And Then There Were None_- Agatha Christie


----------



## Shiftiness (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm about a third of the way through 'Embassytown', by China Mi?ville. You can read a review of it, by Ursula K Le Guin, .

Also, for the first time in my life I'm actually having to read an academic book. I got through undergraduate mathematics with just the lecture notes, but I managed to miss my first week of postgraduate studies, so I'm having to play major catch up. The result is that I'm reading the 2010 edition of 'Category Theory' by Steve Awodey. I'm also going to have to start reading a book on Algebraic Geometry when it arrives on Monday. God I hate myself.


----------



## Misao (Feb 17, 2013)

Borrowed from my friend. I've never given a shot a science-fiction books before, but this one caught my eye; I've read a few pages and I'm pretty much sucked into it.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 17, 2013)

Legend by Marie Lu


----------



## Corruption (Feb 18, 2013)

_The Stand_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2013)

_The Plague_ by Albert Camus, translated by Robin Buss


----------



## kazuri (Feb 20, 2013)

CBG you seem to be the most avid reader here, do you have a pic of your book collection? Would be interesting to see how large it is.


-edit- to keep this shit on topic, I am re-reading Xenocide by orson scott card. Something about those OCD religious cult girls is erotic as hell.


----------



## Hebe (Feb 21, 2013)

_Norwegian Wood_ by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 21, 2013)

_Tricked_ by Kevin Hearne.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 22, 2013)

_Les Miserables_ by Vicor Hugo.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2013)

A collection of 15 short stories by world famous detective novel writers.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 22, 2013)

Got 4 more books left in the Odyssey. Do these guys ever eat vegetables?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2013)

_Trapped_ by Kevin Hearne.


----------



## Luna (Feb 25, 2013)

_Les Miserables_- Victor Hugo


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2013)

_The Myth of Sisyphus_ by Albert Camus, translated by Justin O'Brien (compilation of essays)


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2013)

_The Hound of Rowan_ by Henry H. Neff.


----------



## Hebe (Mar 1, 2013)

Re-reading _The Master and Margarita_ by Mikhail Bulgakov


----------



## Jimin (Mar 1, 2013)

Oscar Wilde's _The Picture of Dorian Gray_

Almost done. Been a while since I started it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2013)

_The Second Siege_ by Henry H. Neff.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 2, 2013)

The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins, not sure if i'll finish the series.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 3, 2013)

_The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time_ by Mark Haddon


----------



## Akatora (Mar 3, 2013)

atm reading 2 books:

"A song of Ice and Fire book 5 dance with dragons"(a weeks break though due to reading the following book in the meantime)

"Egrimm van Horstmann"



The setting is more interesting to me in the later as is the main character however it isn't written as well as the former(not going in as much depth)


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2013)

_The Fiend and the Forge_ by Henry H. Neff.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 4, 2013)

_Red Seas under Red Skies_ by Scott Lynch


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 4, 2013)

_Detroit: An American Autopsy_ by Charlie LeDuff


----------



## Corruption (Mar 4, 2013)

_American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Luna (Mar 4, 2013)

_50 Shades of Grey_- E. L. James


----------



## AndrewRogue (Mar 5, 2013)

_Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets_ by J. K. Rowling


----------



## Stringer (Mar 5, 2013)

The Wretched of the Earth, by Frantz Fanon


----------



## Hebe (Mar 5, 2013)

_If on a Winter's Night a Traveler_ by Italo Calvino


----------



## Delicious (Mar 5, 2013)

A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 6, 2013)

Rereading War and Peace by Leo Tolstoy. Watched an episode of Old Guys where it was referenced, got nostalgic. 

On a bit of peace, at the moment. Not as much war as I'd remembered.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2013)

_The Maelstrom_ by Henry H. Neff.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 8, 2013)

_The Grim Grotto_ by Lemony Snicket  (Re-read)

_Under the Feet of Jesus_ by Helena Maria Viramontes (I hate it... It's for my English class )


----------



## Koi No Yokan (Mar 9, 2013)

Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2013)

South of the Border, West of the Sun


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 10, 2013)

American Sniper by Chris Kyle, Scott McEwan and Jim defelice.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2013)

Quantum Man
Tipping Point


----------



## Luna (Mar 10, 2013)

Reading the entire _Inheritance Cycle_ series by Christopher Paolini, one book at a time. Just finished the first one a few days ago, and the second one yesterday. 

Now, onto the third one.


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 14, 2013)

Christianna Brand - Green for Danger


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Mar 14, 2013)

_Getting Things Done_ - David Allen
_What Every Body Is Saying_ - Joe Navarro
_How To Sell Yourself_ - Arch Lustberg

(Yeah, I'm a self-help/productivity buff at age 19)


----------



## emili (Mar 14, 2013)

*Snow Country *
by Yasunari Kawabata, Edward G. Seidensticker (Translator)


----------



## Bansai (Mar 14, 2013)

Tortilla Curtain by T.C Boyle.
The book is about two families. A white and rich family and a poor mexican family which moved into the U.S illegaly. It's actually quite interesting because it shows how people from North America treat Mexicans and the story itself is really good as well, however, I dislike T.C Boyle's writing style. This book is filled with way too many stylistic devices which make it extremely hard to read, and that kind of ruins the book. :/


----------



## Sieves (Mar 15, 2013)

this thread 

actually though just finished Kane and Abel by Jeffery Archer and 1984 by George Orwell.
The former reads like an epic switching between two perspectives,.... lots of dramatic irony where the reader is painfully aware of what the characters are not. And of course the classic  1984 dystopia novel. Heard all about it but never got a chance to sit and read it completely until recently.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 15, 2013)

_Nineteen-Eighty Four_ by George Orwell.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 15, 2013)

Children of Hurin by JRR Tolkien


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 15, 2013)

The Bartimaeus Trilogy: The Golem's Eye by Johnathan Stroud


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 15, 2013)

Genetics for Dummies by Tara Rodden Robinson.


----------



## Koi No Yokan (Mar 17, 2013)

The Illiad right now, read the Odyssey when I was in highschool, so it is about time for this.


----------



## Caelum (Mar 17, 2013)

Koi No Yokan said:


> The Illiad right now, read the Odyssey when I was in highschool, so it is about time for this.



Which one do you prefer? I'd really like to read _The Illiad_ when I'll have time, too.

Currently finishing _The First Man_ by Camus.


----------



## Delicious (Mar 17, 2013)

A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2013)

Today I borrowed my teacher's copy of The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 19, 2013)

_Prince of Thorns_ by Mark Lawrence.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 20, 2013)

clockwork princess by cassandra clare.


----------



## Hebe (Mar 20, 2013)

_The Agony and the Ecstasy_ written by Irving Stone


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 26, 2013)

_King of Thorns_ by Mark Lawrence.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 26, 2013)

Complete Works of Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Hebe (Mar 27, 2013)

_Animal Farm_ by George Orwell


----------



## Hebe (Mar 28, 2013)

_The Pearl_ by John Steinbeck


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 28, 2013)

_The Sound and the Fury_ by William Faulkner.


----------



## Delicious (Mar 31, 2013)

A Storm of Swords by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2013)

Quantum Man by Lawrence Krauss
Quantum Universe by Brian Cox


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

The Scarlet Letter by Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2013)

Consider the Lobster by David Foster Wallace

it's great fun


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 1, 2013)

*Luis Sep?lveda* - _The Old Man Who Read Love Stories_


----------



## horsdhaleine (Apr 2, 2013)

Still haven't finished _La Chartreuse de Parme_ due to hectic sched. 

Summer (Apr - May) sched is much more lax and currently squeezing in _Como Agua Para Chocolate_ together with the other book.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 3, 2013)

_Mistborn: The Final Empire_ by Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Luna (Apr 3, 2013)

_Invisible Man_- Ralph Ellison


----------



## Hebe (Apr 5, 2013)

_Tender is the Night_ by F.Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 5, 2013)

_The darkness that came before_  by Scott Bakker


----------



## Silo (Apr 6, 2013)

_Divergent _by Veronica Roth


----------



## Oceania (Apr 6, 2013)

hmm its been awhile but the the last book I read was _Dante's Inferno_.


----------



## Nimueh (Apr 6, 2013)

The Hobbit. Figure I should read at least one of Tolkien’s works sometime before I die.


----------



## Chaos Blues (Apr 6, 2013)

The last one was The Hunchback of Notre-Dame, now i think i will re-read Carrie by Stephen King.


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 6, 2013)

Nimueh said:


> The Hobbit. Figure I should read at least one of Tolkien?s works sometime before I die.



Thank goodness you didn't choose The Silmarillion. It'd take Stephen Colbert to enjoy reading that. I imagine he's memorized it, even. 

---

_Night_ by Elie Wiesel

I've read it before but at too young an age to appreciate the work. Thankfully, I bought it at the time, so I could reread. It's simple and beautiful and terrible. My favorite work borne of the second world war that's not poetry. Night is the only tale of those years which makes me feel as though I am seeing what happened during that dark time without sentimentality or prejudice, excepting a rewatch of the speech by Grandad in the Only Fools And Horses' Russians Are Coming. And yet, the novel still manages to be remarkably emotional, moving.  

The genius could be in its simplicity. The style is so frank, straightforward that I'm reminded of my grandfather relating his memories to me after a night of drinking and dice.  Every word tastes like truth. A sad truth but real, nonetheless. As though no time has passed at all. I see a three year old, dirt-covered reprobate holding onto his dad's overalls as they ride on the manure truck back home with no knowledge of the real shit that's going to rain down.


----------



## Chaos Blues (Apr 6, 2013)

^ I couldn't agree more. There so much emotion in that book. I remember reading Night one years ago or so. I have to re-read that.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 7, 2013)

The Joy Luck Club by Amy Tan


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 7, 2013)

Chaos Blues said:


> ^ I couldn't agree more. There so much emotion in that book. I remember reading Night one years ago or so. I have to re-read that.



I'd have a hard time agreeing more as well. What I love about the emotion in the book is how straightforward it is. Honest but not overtly sentimental. And, the primary relationship is between a son and a father, including everything from love to rejection to remorse. It's impressive to hear a real autobiography that can import that sort of emotional depth without polluting it.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 7, 2013)

David Mitchell's _The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet_.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2013)

*The Fault in Our Stars*

Obviously aimed at teenage girls.


----------



## Hebe (Apr 8, 2013)

Because I've been mad about Bulgakov's _The Master and Margarita_ ever since I read it and because it so reminded me of _Faust_, I'm on to rereading Goethe's play.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been waiting over 2-2.5 years for this book to come out and it's incredibly awesome: _Oblivion_ by Anthony Horowitz.

It's the last book to the Power of 5 series and it's a real page-turner.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2013)

_On Photography_ by Susan Sontag (collection of essays)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 11, 2013)

_Purple Hibiscus_, by Chimamanda Ngozi
_The Solutions Focus_, by Paul Z. Jackson


----------



## Hebe (Apr 12, 2013)

_Shogun_ by James Clavell. Mom has always been a huge fan of his works (Shogun, Noble House, Tai Pan) and I've had them for a pretty long time but never actually read them. Can't wait to know them better.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2013)

Reading _No Ordinary Genius: The Illustrated Richard Feynman_. A collection of opinions and anecdotes about Richard Feynman.


----------



## Delicious (Apr 13, 2013)

A Feast For Crows by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Jimin (Apr 13, 2013)

Epic of Gilgamesh


----------



## Nois (Apr 14, 2013)

_The Woman in White_ by Wilkie Collins
_The Elephant Vanishes_ by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2013)

Richard Dawkins' _The Extended Phenotype_. "Sequel" to his masterpiece, _The Selfish Gene._


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 14, 2013)

'the sunset limited' playwright by cormac mccarthy


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Apr 16, 2013)

_A Feast for Crows_ - George R.R. Martin
_Framing the Bride:  Globalizing Beauty and Romance in Taiwan's Bridal Industry_ - Bonnie Adrian
_The Last Train From Hiroshima_:  The Survivors Look Back - Charles R. Pellegrino
**This book is the subject of controversy and was recalled at some point for lack of integrity and the author's questionable PHD, but I'm still curious if it reads that way.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 18, 2013)

Just finished _Call of Cathulu_ by H.P. Lovecraft I loved it, nice and creepy. But one problem I had was understanding how he described the city of R'lyeh


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Apr 20, 2013)

Les Miserables (a.k.a. the brick) by Victor Hugo.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 22, 2013)

_The Original of Laura_ by Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Jimin (Apr 22, 2013)

Frankenstein by Mary Shelley


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2013)

_Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 28, 2013)

_Royal Assassin_ by Robin Hobb.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2013)

Comics versus Art by Bart Beatty (monograph)


----------



## Santeira (May 3, 2013)

_The Girl Who Played With Fire_ by Stieg Larsson, second installment of the Millennium trilogy. 

It took me almost a year to finish the previous installment due to my hectic lifestyle, but I ended up loving it so much. Most probably it's because I have a kind of soft spot/bias/fetish for old man/young woman relationship--and I couldn't go on not knowing what happens to the relationship (if you can call it that) after the ending.


----------



## halfhearted (May 3, 2013)

White Teeth by Zadie Smith


----------



## bludvein (May 3, 2013)

by nobody103

Normally I don't really do more than skim original fiction, but this one is amazing. Its not complete yet and updates aren't all that fast, but I had to post it here anyway.

Its free to read and its better than a good portion of the published works on Amazon.


----------



## Samavarti (May 4, 2013)

_The Aleph _by Jorge Luis Borges.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (May 4, 2013)

_The Naked God_ by Peter F. Hamilton


----------



## Hebe (May 4, 2013)

_1Q84_ by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2013)

Richard Dawkins' The Extended Phenotype. Much more technical than The Selfish Gene. Not recommended to layman.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2013)

Some David Foster Wallace essays and Franz Kafka short stories

might start reading Infinite Jest or Kenzaburo Oe's Changeling.


----------



## Diddy (May 9, 2013)

I just started reading _The Casual Vacancy_ by JK Rowling


----------



## kazuri (May 9, 2013)

Blight of mages by karen miller. About half way through, probably the best book in the series, can hardly put it down. Its lacking action so far(like most of her others) but its very engrossing.


----------



## DocTerror (May 10, 2013)

Hyperion by Dan Simmons


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2013)

Fear of Physics, Lawrence Krauss.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 11, 2013)

Orphan Master's Son by Adam Johnson
Game of Thrones - GRR Martin


----------



## blackbird (May 15, 2013)

_Flowers for Algernon_ by Daniel Keyes.


----------



## Magicbullet (May 16, 2013)

Just started _Native Son_ by Richard Wright


----------



## Hebe (May 18, 2013)

_Doctor Zhivago_ by Boris Pasternak


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2013)

Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes


----------



## That Scarf Guy (May 19, 2013)

_Drawing on the right side of your brain_ by Betty Edwards, a fascinating read, I must say


----------



## Magicbullet (May 19, 2013)

_Nine Stories_ by J. D. Salinger


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2013)

The Color Purple by Alice Walker.


----------



## Hebe (May 22, 2013)

_Kafka On The Shore_ by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Eternity (May 22, 2013)

Diddy said:


> I just started reading _The Casual Vacancy_ by JK Rowling



Read it. I liked it.


----------



## Magicbullet (May 22, 2013)

Now for something on the lighter side...

_Jammy Dodger_ by Kevin Smith


is this book about cookies?


----------



## DocTerror (May 22, 2013)

The Blade Itself by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2013)

Lord of the Flies.


----------



## Vagabond (May 24, 2013)

Just finished with A Feast For Crows and now I'm starting on A Dance Of Dragons.


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2013)

Sputnik Sweetheart, by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Magicbullet (May 25, 2013)

_Two Solitudes_ by Hugh MacLennan


----------



## RFujinami (May 25, 2013)

Rereading some childhood favorites: _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_ by Jules Verne


----------



## Hebe (May 26, 2013)

_Sometimes a Great Notion_ written by Ken Kesey

Finally had the chance to borrow it


----------



## blackbird (May 27, 2013)

Started fresh on _I Am a Cat_ by Natsume Sōseki, after having dropped it a few years ago.

Hopefully, it will stick this time. :3


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2013)

MOGWORLD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2013)

_Notes from Underground_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky, translated by Richard Pevear & Larissa Volokhonsky


----------



## Magicbullet (May 30, 2013)

_National Character and Public Spirit in Britain and France, 1750-1914_ by Roberto Romani


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2013)

Mogworld was amazing
Can hardly wait to get JAM


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2013)

Perks of Being a Wallflower. Wow this book is white people problems personified.


----------



## Hebe (Jun 3, 2013)

_Peer Gynt_ by Henrik Ibsen


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2013)

The Amateur by Ed Klein.

His book about the Clinton's is notorious for it's inaccuracies. But after President Obama became borderline lameduck again, I thought the book was at least worth entertaining. Now, I'm reading Obama's political career as a community organizer. Article says basically he's full of it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2013)

Re-reading F. Scott Fitzgerald's _The Great Gatsby_


----------



## Yasha (Jun 4, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Perks of Being a Wallflower. Wow this book is white people problems personified.



Once on a yellow peice of paper with green lines
he wrote a poem
and he called it "chops"
because that was the name of his dog
and thats what it was all about
his teacher gave him an A
and a gold star
and his mother hung it on the kitchen door
and read it to his aunts.
that was the year Father Tracy
took all the kids to the zoo
and he let them sing on the bus
and his little sister was born
with tiny nails and no hair
and his mother and father kissed alot
and the girl around the corner sent him a
Valentine signed with a row of X's
and he had to ask his father what the X's meant
and his father always tucked him in bed at night
and was always there to do it

once on a piece of white paper with blue lines
he wrote a poem
he called it "Autumn"
because that was the name of the season
and that's what it was all about
and his teacher gave him an A
and asked him to write more clearly
and his mother never hung it on the kithcen door
beause of the new paint
and the kids told him
that Father Tracy smoked cigars
and left butts on the pews
and sometime they would burn holes
that was the year his sister got glasses
with thick lenses and black frames
and the girl around the corner laughed
when he asked her to go see santa claus
and the kids told him why
his mother and father kissed alot
and his father never tucked him in bed at night
and his father got mad
when he cried for him to do it

once on a paper torn from his notebook
he wrote a poem
and he called it "Innocence: A Question"
because that was the question about his girl
and thats what it was all about
and his professor gave him an A
and a strange steady look
and his mother never hung it on the kitchen door
because he never showed her
that was the year Father Tracy died
and he forgot how the end
of the Apostles's Creed went
and he caught his sister
making out on the back porch
and his mother and father never kissed
or even talked
and the girl around the corner
wore too much make up
that made him cough when he kissed her
but he kissed her anyway
becuase it was the thing to do
and at 3 am he tucked himself into bed
his father snoring soundly

that's why on the back of a brown paper bag
he tried another poem
and he called it "Absolutely Nothing"
because that's what it was really all about
and he gave himself an A
and a slash on each damned wrist
and he hung it on the bathroom door
because this time he didnt think
he could reach the kitchen---- 



Reading _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ by Murakami.


----------



## Hebe (Jun 6, 2013)

_An Outline of European Architecture_ by Nikolaus Pevsner


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 6, 2013)

_Three Kingdoms_ by Luo Guangzhong


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Once on a yellow peice of paper with green lines
> he wrote a poem
> and he called it "chops"
> because that was the name of his dog
> ...



That was a terrible part of the book. "Everyone looked at each other and they just knew"

Terrible.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2013)

What, that's my favourite part. 


Reading _Dance, Dance, Dance_.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm about to read Patterson's 12th of Never.

Klein's Amateur and Dan Brown's Inferno were a pain.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Saturday~ Ian McEwan.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2013)

The Bell Jar~ Sylvia Plath


----------



## Yasha (Jun 11, 2013)

> Dan Brown's Inferno were a pain.



It's that bad? I plan to read it.


----------



## Diddy (Jun 13, 2013)

_A Clash of Kings_ by George R.R. Martin


----------



## emili (Jun 13, 2013)

Robert T Kiyosaki's _Rich Dad Poor Dad_


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2013)

Dance, Dance, Dance Part 2.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just started two days ago reading _UnWind_. Disturbing setting and I'm hooked with the story and the characters, especially one of them, although not sure about the way the book is written, with the different chapters all focused in a specific character


----------



## RasenganSake (Jun 13, 2013)

Hodejegerne _(Headhunters)_ by Jo Nesb?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

_Eugene Onegin_ by Alexander Pushkin, translated by James E. Falen


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2013)

_The Cultural Politics of Emotion_ by Sara Ahmed (monograph)


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

before they are hanged

A far improvement from The Blade Itself, but still, no sense of escalation


----------



## Hebe (Jun 17, 2013)

Rereading _The Image of the City_ written by Kevin Lynch.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2013)

Born to Rise by Deborah Kenny.

Good book but very suspect. Sounds a lot like Khan's piece on flipping classrooms.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2013)

Wuthering Heights.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2013)

To Kill a Mocking Bird.

Hey Yasha I'm planning to read Wuthering Heights this week too.


----------



## Hebe (Jun 22, 2013)

_Unfinished Tales_, written by J.R.R.Tolkien, edited by Christopher Tolkien


----------



## Yasha (Jun 22, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> To Kill a Mocking Bird.
> 
> Hey Yasha I'm planning to read Wuthering Heights this week too.



The writing style is weird. Hell, even the story is pretty weird.


----------



## Misao (Jun 23, 2013)

_Just an Ordinary Day: The Uncollected Stories by Shirley Jackson_


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2013)

> The writing style is weird. Hell, even the story is pretty weird



It depends on how much classic literature you've read. For me Bronte are some of the more accessible from among their peers.

Love in the Time of Cholera~ Gabriel Garcia Marquez

My first book of his, I hope I get those Bolano feels from his stuff.


----------



## Magicbullet (Jun 24, 2013)

Started the ASoIaF series once more from the top. This is gonna be great.


----------



## Kanali (Jun 24, 2013)

Tearing my way through the ASoIaF series. On "A Feast for Crows" right now, and I need to learn to avoid checking sites with potential spoilers. I've not read any spoilers all that massive yet, but still.


----------



## Hebe (Jun 24, 2013)

_Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2013)

> It depends on how much classic literature you've read. For me Bronte are some of the more accessible from among their peers.



Never like classics. Characters in Wuthering Heights are emo as hell.


_Shokuzai_ by Kanae Minato (author of _Confessions_)


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2013)

1984 by Orwell.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2013)

Wuthering Heights. 

Just as good as it ever was. There's something so evocative and elemental about the novel that is timeless. Will always be a favourite of mine.


----------



## olaf (Jun 28, 2013)

The Hunger Games

seeing the movie first kinda ruined the book for me. plot-wise I mean, because it's bit harder to get into it when you know how will it end. But I still enjoy it (the narratian from the pov of main hero reminds me a bit of Enders Game which I read recently) and I will read next parts in the series

Toll the Hounds

I have hard time getting through it (the Darujhistan parts narrated by Kruppe parts that is) but it's not like I will drop the series because of that


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2013)

_Oufuku Shokan_, by Kanae Minato


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 29, 2013)

_Collected Stories_, by John Cheever.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2013)

_The Complete Plays: Anton Chekhov_ compiled by W. W. Norton & Company; translated, edited, & annotated by Laurence Senelick


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2013)

We Need to Talk about Kevin~ Lionel Shriver


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2013)

The Diving Bell and the Butterfly~ Jean Dominique Bauby


----------



## Yak (Jul 2, 2013)

A Song of Ice and Fire - "A Dance with Dragons". About a 100 pages left.

After this, "The Republic" by Plato.


----------



## Diddy (Jul 2, 2013)

_Hannibal Rising_ by Thomas Harris


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

_Kim's Convenience_ by Ins Choi


----------



## Luna (Jul 5, 2013)

_On Writing: A Memoir of the Craft_- Stephen King


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> We Need to Talk about Kevin~ Lionel Shriver



Terrible writing. One of the few books i couldn't read past 20 pages.


Reading Kanae Minato's _Ferris Wheel at Night_.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 5, 2013)

_Rice as Self:  Japanese Identities Through Time_, by Emiko Oknuki-Tierney.
_Everyone Eats:  Understanding Food and Culture_, by Eugene N. Anderson.
_A Dance With Dragons_, by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2013)

> Terrible writing. One of the few books i couldn't read past 20 pages



Her prose is rather tedious.


----------



## Diddy (Jul 6, 2013)

_The Origin of Species_ by Charles Darwin
_Wintergirls_ by Laurie Halse Anderson


----------



## Hebe (Jul 7, 2013)

_The Magic Mountain_ written by Thomas Mann


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2013)

Whatever it Takes

The book casts Geoffery Canada in an interesting light. I would love to hear the stories of teachers who left the school.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2013)

Brave New World~Aldous Huxley


----------



## Diddy (Jul 9, 2013)

_Paper Towns_ by John Green


----------



## Yasha (Jul 9, 2013)

_Many Lives, Many Masters_, by Brian Weiss
_Brilliant Psychology_, by Louise Deacon


----------



## Marcο (Jul 9, 2013)

A Song of Ice and Fire - A Storm of Swords, by GRRM.


----------



## Diddy (Jul 11, 2013)

_Divergent_ by Veronica Roth


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2013)

Room by Emma Donoghue


----------



## Diddy (Jul 13, 2013)

_Insurgent_ by Veronica Roth


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2013)

The Handmaid's Tale~ Margaret Atwood.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2013)

I just finished Patterson's Eye of God.

Honestly, it was bleh. I accidentally predicted the whole plot at like 30% of the book lmao.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Room by Emma Donoghue



Is it good? 


I am reading Jim Al-Khalili's Paradox.


----------



## mehandi12 (Jul 15, 2013)

The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zaf?n.


----------



## mehandi12 (Jul 15, 2013)

i hate this topic..


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2013)

> Is it good?



It was pretty good.

The Catcher in the Rye by J.D Salinger.


----------



## Mako (Jul 16, 2013)

mehandi12 said:


> The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zaf?n.



I remembered reading this. It was an alright book.

- _The One Who Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_, Ken Kesey
- _This is How_, Augusten Burroughs


----------



## Cala (Jul 16, 2013)

_The Girl of Fire and Thorns_ by Rae Carson

and

_Dubliners_ by James Joyce


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 17, 2013)

Twilight New Moon by Stephanie Meyer


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 19, 2013)

_Seeing Red_ by Frank Beddor


----------



## Diddy (Jul 19, 2013)

_A Storm of Swords _by George R.R. Martin
_Life of PI_ by Yann Martell


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 19, 2013)

_Grass for His Pillow_ by Lian Hearn

and now _Brilliance of the Moon_ by the same author


----------



## Marcο (Jul 19, 2013)

A Feast for Crows, by George R.R Martin.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 21, 2013)

Rereading Homer's _Iliad_.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jul 23, 2013)

*John Williams* - _Augustus_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 23, 2013)

I just started _"In the night of time"_

A bit hard to read at the moment but that happens at times with this author and in the end I always love his books


----------



## Chaos (Jul 25, 2013)

_Forge Of Darkness - Steven Erikson_

New book from my favorite author. Pretty hyped to read it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

_The Fall_ by Albert Camus, translated by Justin O'Brien


----------



## Hebe (Jul 26, 2013)

_Foucault's Pendulum_ by Umberto Eco


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 28, 2013)

Still plugging away on A Dance With Dragons.

_Wild Ginger_ - Anchee Min
_The Autobiography of a Tibetan Monk_ - Palden Gyatso, Tsering Shakya


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 29, 2013)

REVERSING, Secrets of Reverse Engineering.

.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 29, 2013)

_Creative Illustration_, by Andrew Loomis
_Sosu's Call_, by Meshack Asare
_Pencil Drawing Techniques_, by David Lewis


Mostly books to improve my drawing skills.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 31, 2013)

_Exile and the Kingdom_ by Albert Camus, translated by Carol Cosman


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2013)

His Dark Mterials Trilogy by Phillip Pullman


----------



## Jimin (Aug 4, 2013)

Watchmen by Alan Moore


----------



## Anarch (Aug 5, 2013)

_After the Quake_ - *Murakami*
_Lord of Chaos_ - *Robert Jordan* ( been on this for a while )


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 5, 2013)

*Roald Dahl* - _The Witches_


----------



## andrea (Aug 5, 2013)

planning on starting the divergent books


----------



## Serene.Shinobi (Aug 6, 2013)

_Villette - _Charlotte Bront?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 6, 2013)

_The Plague_- Albert Camus

At first it's pretty confusing at first, but it slowly starts to become understandable. I blame the French to English translation.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2013)

The Devotion of Suspect X is better than I expected. 

The clash of two genius minds. One of my favourite storylines.


----------



## Horan (Aug 6, 2013)

_That's Not a Feeling_ by Dan Josefson.


----------



## Diddy (Aug 8, 2013)

_The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## teddy (Aug 8, 2013)

_The Player of Games_ - Iain Banks
_Hounded_ - Kevin Hearne
_Night Watch_ - Terry Pratchet


----------



## daisydee (Aug 9, 2013)

_The Secret Adversary_ by Agatha Christie.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2013)

Enduring Love~Ian McEwan


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2013)

Finally reading the Collision 2012.

Very disturbing that the President was basically set to lose but Messina intervened lmao.


----------



## Pegaso (Aug 11, 2013)

Physics of the Future by Dr. Michio Kaku

Talks about different prototypes that already exist and what their development could potentially achieve in the next 100 years (such as nanotechnology, portable MRI machines, internet contact lenses etc). It also discusses the winners and losers regarding jobs. Overall a nice read filled with important information and knowledge.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm re-reading "The Elegance of The Hedgehog" by: Muriel Barbery.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 12, 2013)

_Bangkok Days_ - Lawrence Osborne


----------



## Diddy (Aug 12, 2013)

_A Feast for Crows _by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Yasha (Aug 14, 2013)

Digital Companies that Changed the World, by David Lester.

The entry on Match.com is interesting.


----------



## emili (Aug 14, 2013)

Mitch Albom's _tuesdays with Morrie _. 
My second read.
Because it was within my reach at that time.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 14, 2013)

_Becoming Madame Mao _- Anchee Min

One of my favorite authors, and the first chapter broke my heart.


----------



## Akitō (Aug 14, 2013)

Stow Away - Kate


----------



## Yasha (Aug 14, 2013)

Just received my copy of _The Cuckoo's Calling_ yesterday. Eager to read it.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 15, 2013)

_The Name of the Rose_ written by Umberto Eco

Only a few pages into it and oh, dear, gonna be an awesome trip with this one


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2013)

I just bought a book about Colleges and MOOQS but I lost my Kindle somewhere lmao.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 15, 2013)

_The Glass Castle_ by Jeanette Walls

A book my university's making me read... We'll see how it is.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2013)

_Michel Foucault: Key Concepts_ edited by Dianna Taylor


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 19, 2013)

i'm reading altered carbon

let me take a wack and guess who killed daddy warbucks


*Spoiler*: __ 



 a clone of himself with someone else driving the wheel, probably the mother or daughter of that girl he was sleeping with


----------



## Diddy (Aug 20, 2013)

_Will Grayson, Will Grayson_ by John Green and David Levithan


----------



## Saru (Aug 20, 2013)

_Catch 22_ by Joseph Heller. I am seriously loving this book.


----------



## Mofo (Aug 20, 2013)

Nausea by  Jean Paul Sartre.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 21, 2013)

_The Places in Between_ - Rory Stewart


----------



## Yasha (Aug 22, 2013)

_Thinking, Fast and Slow_

And a book on Relativity.


----------



## Serene.Shinobi (Aug 23, 2013)

_North and South_ - Elizabeth Gaskell


----------



## Ninian (Aug 23, 2013)

_Weaverworld_ ? Clive Barker​


----------



## Vermin (Aug 24, 2013)

the mortal instruments series


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2013)

Youth, by Han Han, a controversial blogger in PRC.

Basically it's a collection of his blog posts.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 26, 2013)

_Pale blue dot, a vision of the human future in space_ - Carl Sagan


----------



## Hebe (Aug 26, 2013)

My first Jose Saramago read, should be good. I'm reading _Claraboia_.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 26, 2013)

Mѳẹbius said:


> _Pale blue dot, a vision of the human future in space_ - Carl Sagan



Is it good?

I have been meaning to read more of Carl Sagan. I have only read Cosmos.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 27, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Is it good?
> 
> I have been meaning to read more of Carl Sagan. I have only read Cosmos.



It's the sequel of Cosmos. I should probably read Cosmos at first but the second picture of earth taken by Cassini last month reminded me of that book. I'm still on the first chapter, dealing with the first scientists and explorers of the history. I'm more curious about his opinions about terraforming and space colonization, answered later in the book. 

Here's a the intro and first chapter read by Sagan himself, and see by yourself if it's worth reading the book.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wZauL04R9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 27, 2013)

_Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 1, 2013)

_The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown

It starts interesting so I like it so far


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2013)

100 Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez.


----------



## Snowless (Sep 2, 2013)

Just started The Selfish Gene by Richard Dawkins.


----------



## emili (Sep 3, 2013)

The Outcast Dead by Graham McNeill


----------



## Diddy (Sep 4, 2013)

_The Help_ by Kathryn Stockett


----------



## Utz (Sep 5, 2013)

Re-reading the _Tales of the Otori_ series by Lian Hearn. Currently on the first one, _Across the Nightingale Floor_.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 8, 2013)

The Black Prism by Brent Weeks


----------



## Yasha (Sep 10, 2013)

Haruki Murakami's short stories collection, _The Elephant Vanishes_


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm currently making my way through the final book of the _Night Angel Trilogy._ I know it's long overdue since I've have had all three books for almost a half of a decade, but I just couldn't get behind it due to my then epic fail self. 

The title of the book that I'm reading is called _Beyond The Shadows._ The series is written by newcomer author, Brent Weeks. I really like it, but then again I'm easily entertained.


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

_A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_ by James Joyce. Interesting.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 15, 2013)

_The Fear Artist_ - Timothy Hallinan


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm gonna begin reading Schindler's List.


----------



## Hebe (Sep 15, 2013)

Currently reading _Blindness_ by Jose Saramago. The Clairvoyant (aka _Claraboia_) was great, Saramago's becoming very interesting.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2013)

After the Quake, by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Owl (Sep 18, 2013)

The Shadows In The Street - Susan Hill

Fifth book of the Simon Serrailler series.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 20, 2013)

Freakonomics


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2013)

Book about a professor who posed as a student at AU. 

It's good. States the obvious for a student, but serves as a real eye opener for people who have high minded views of college education.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 22, 2013)

_Better Than Fiction:  True Travel Tales from Great Fictions Writers_ - Don George, with several authors.

_War Trash_ - Ha Jin


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 22, 2013)

Deadly Heat by "Richard Castle"


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 23, 2013)

Recently finished reading Asimov's _I, Robot_ and started on his robot series with _The Caves of Steel_. I've been staring at these books for decades and am only now reading them.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 23, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Recently finished reading Asimov's _I, Robot_ and started on his robot series with _The Caves of Steel_. I've been staring at these books for decades and am only now reading them.



Be sure to read the Galactic Empire Trilogy and the Foundation series afterwards. The last few books of Foundation tie all 3 of the series together into one universe. A pretty impressive feat as they were written decades apart. 

I adore Asimov.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2013)

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone





Sorry. Can't help it. :/


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 23, 2013)

I am listening to _The Darkness That Comes Before_ by R. Scott Bakker. I am having a lot of trouble getting into it. Just nothing about it is really grabbing my interest.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 26, 2013)

The Pillars of the Earth, by Ken Follett.

I'm really going to have to find more time and finish this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2013)

_Looking Awry: An Introduction to Jacques Lacan through Popular Culture_ by Slavoj Žižek


----------



## Diddy (Sep 28, 2013)

Rereading _The Fault In Our Stars_ by John Green. Will have so much fun crying until I turn into a raisin.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2013)

Fermat's Last Theorem by Simon Singh

You Are Not So Smart by David McRaney


----------



## olaf (Sep 28, 2013)

False Gods by Graham McNeill
It's the second book in Horus Heresy series which apparently (re)tells one of the most important stories in Warhammer 40k mythos (not like I know much about that tbh, so I'm just taking those descriptions at face value) and to be honest it falls short compared to previous one. It's not bad but some of the lenghty descriptions of futuristic military equpiment is just ehhh (who would thought that description of a mecha could be boring) but thanfully there isn't much of those.

Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell , by Susanna Clarke

I love everything about this book (except when I'm reading the book, then I found story slightly boring)


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

1. A Discovery of Witches – It's quite terrible.
2. Seraphina – I like it a lot.
3. Johannes Cabal: The Necromancer – It's okay so far. I like the writing itself a lot, but the story has yet to grab me.



Diddy said:


> Rereading _The Fault In Our Stars_ by John Green. Will have so much fun crying until I turn into a raisin.


This was gonna be my next read. I take it you like it?


----------



## Hebe (Oct 6, 2013)

_The Eyes of the Skin_ written by Juhani Pallasmaa

Probably a must-read for everyone.


----------



## Arsecynic (Oct 7, 2013)

The Awakening of Intelligence by J. Krishnamurti.

I have barely read any books out side of academic studies, not to mention the fact that I've never studied Psychology so I'm finding it hard to get to grips with reading this.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2013)

Half way through A Murder is Announced, and I think I have a very good idea of who is the murderer.


----------



## santanico (Oct 7, 2013)

still reading_ Storm of swords_


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2013)

​
Not exactly light reading...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2013)

_Wise Blood_ by Flannery O'Connor


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2013)

_Martin Heidegger: Key Concepts_ edited by Bret W. Davis


----------



## Mofo (Oct 16, 2013)

Slaughterhouse-Five  by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Owl (Oct 17, 2013)

The Betrayal of Trust - Susan Hill

6th book of the Simon Serrailler series. I just barely started this book because I took about a week break from reading, I was hoping that I'd be able to buy the 7th book of the series before I get to begin reading the former. But still no luck, so I just said screw it and begun reading. If by the time I finish reading this book and I still haven't found the 7th book in any bookstore, I'm just going to move on to another series like I always do when things like this happen.


----------



## Kikyo (Oct 17, 2013)

A Night in the Lonesome October by Roger Zelazny. I read it every October. Awesome book.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 18, 2013)

_The Violent Bear It Away_ by Flannery O'Connor


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 19, 2013)

Magician by Raymond E. Feist


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2013)

Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman

Murakami's short stories collection.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 20, 2013)

Doctor Sleep by Stephen King


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2013)

The Fault in Our Stars by John Green


----------



## Nimander (Oct 20, 2013)

Blight of Mages - Karen Miller
The Initiate Brother duology - Sean Russell
Republic of Thieves - Scott Lynch
Aztec Fire - (like, three different authors for some odd reason)


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 21, 2013)

_Gates of Fire_ by Steven Pressfield.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2013)

_Understanding Derrida_ edited by Jack Reynolds & Jonathan Roffe


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Oct 22, 2013)

_Spin_, by Robert Charles Wilson.


----------



## Hebe (Oct 24, 2013)

_The Poetics of Space_ written by Gaston Bachelard


----------



## Yasha (Oct 24, 2013)

_Perfectly Reasonable Deviations from the Beaten Track _

A collection of letters from Richard Feynman


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 24, 2013)

_The Cuckoo's Calling_ by Robert Galbraith JK Rowling.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 25, 2013)

_The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss.

To my shame I've tackled this book twice before, rather half-heartedly in fact and never finished it.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2013)

_The Rithmatist_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2013)

_The Catcher in the Rye_ by J.D. Salinger


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 25, 2013)

Problems of relative Growth

Julian Huxley


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 25, 2013)

_Statecraft: Strategies for a Changing World_ by Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 28, 2013)

_Žižek: A Reader's Guide_ by Kelsey Wood


----------



## Lace (Oct 28, 2013)

Greatest Show on Earth-Richard Dawkins C:


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 28, 2013)

teardrop by lauren kate.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 28, 2013)

_Casual Vacancy_ by J.K. Rowling.


----------



## Diddy (Oct 29, 2013)

_Allegiant _by Veronica Roth


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 30, 2013)

The Dark Tower: Book 2 - The Drawing of the Three (Stephan King)


----------



## Eternity (Oct 30, 2013)

_Narn I ch?n H?rin - J.R.R. Tolkien
_


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Oct 30, 2013)

Super sad true love story - Gary Shteyngart 
I won't be able to finish it.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 1, 2013)

I started the re-read of Laurent Gaud?'s _''La Mort du Roi Tsongor''_

Such a good book.


----------



## Diddy (Nov 1, 2013)

Rereading _Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins to prepare for the movie.


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 1, 2013)

Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card.

Looking quite good so far~


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 1, 2013)

_The Wise Man's Fear_ by Patrick Rothfuss.


----------



## Hebe (Nov 3, 2013)

_The King and the Corpse: Tales of the Soul's Conquest of Evil_ by Heinrich Zimmer


----------



## Eternity (Nov 3, 2013)

In addition to the JRR Tolkien book, I am also reading "The Shack"


----------



## IAmWang (Nov 3, 2013)

Divergent by Veronica Roth


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2013)

By the Prick of My Thumbs

Going to start James Watson's Double Helix soon. I heard it's a collection of juicy gossips.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 6, 2013)

_The Lies of Locke Lamora_ by Scott Lynch


----------



## Violence (Nov 6, 2013)

_Cosplay, the art of disguise_ by Igor Gobbi


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Don De Lillo's Underworld.
Sometimes it feels like a masterpiece which makes me wonder about the world around me, and sometimes its just meh...


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 7, 2013)

read _Book of Sith_ by Daniel Wallace over a 3 day period and finished a couple of days ago. It was rather insightful, yet entertaining.


----------



## Diddy (Nov 9, 2013)

_Speak_ by Laurie Halse Anderson


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 9, 2013)

_Red Seas Under Red Skies_ by Scott Lynch


----------



## Yasha (Nov 10, 2013)

James Watson's _The Double Helix_


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 11, 2013)

_State by State - A panoramic portrait of America_ by various authors


----------



## Yasha (Nov 12, 2013)

QED: The Strange Theory of Light and Matter

I am in awe. Probably only Richard Feynman can explain QED in such a crystal-clear manner without oversimplifying the subject. It's so easy to understand I can even recommend it to kids.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2013)

_The Hobbit_ by J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 12, 2013)

Dream of the Red Chamber by Cao Xueqin.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 13, 2013)

Silverthorn (Raymond E. Feist)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 13, 2013)

_Fall of Giants_ by Ken Follett


----------



## Meia (Nov 14, 2013)

The Good Soldier Švejk by Jaroslav Hašek.

It's amazing and hilarious. I would recommend it to anyone who likes historical satire.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2013)

_The Republic of Thieves_ by Scott Lynch


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2013)

Keigo Higashino's _Henshin_. Story about a man who got shot in the head and had to have a partial brain transplant. After the surgery, his personality begins to change. Not an original sci-fi idea, but I'm interested to see Keigo's take on it because he's a master in depicting subtle human psychology.


----------



## Diddy (Nov 18, 2013)

_The Silence Of The Lambs _ by Thomas Harris


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Nov 18, 2013)

_The Joy Luck Club_ - Amy Tan
_The Third Coast:  When Chicago Built the American Dream_ - Thomas Dyja
_Dance, Dance, Dance_ - Murakami Haruki


----------



## Diddy (Nov 23, 2013)

_Eleanor & Park_ by Rainbow Rowell


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 23, 2013)

Continuity and irrational numbers
Dedekind

The Private Memoirs and Confessions of a Justified Sinner
 James hogg


----------



## killinspree42099 (Nov 24, 2013)

The Return Man by V.M. Zito


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 25, 2013)

_The Blinding Knife_ by Brent Weeks


----------



## Yasha (Nov 25, 2013)

*The Boy Who Harnessed the Wind*

The chapters on famine made me sad and grateful. What they did to the dog made me angry. And the story of how the boy discovered the excitement of science and built this windmill from scraps to generate electricity for his home was really touching and inspiring.


----------



## Diddy (Nov 26, 2013)

_Vivian Versus The Apocalypse _ by Katie Coyle


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Nov 27, 2013)

The Hobbit by Tolkien (duh!). 

When the dwarves start coming to Bilbo's house  Gandalf you little shit.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 27, 2013)

*Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage *

Alas, Haruki Murakami has lost his touch. His latest works since 1Q84 are tedious and boring.


----------



## Diddy (Nov 28, 2013)

_The Virgin Suicides_ by Jeffrey Eugenides


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 29, 2013)

_City of Lost Souls_ by Cassandra Clare

and

_Seeing Red_ by Frank Beddor


----------



## Diddy (Dec 1, 2013)

_Legend_ by Marie Lu.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2013)

_Thinking, Fast and Slow_


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 2, 2013)

The nicomachean ethics Aristotle 

I've only ever read this and the _politics_ so I've the intention of rereading those and progressing on, but the stack of unread pristine classic books in my room shows what that's good for.  That's why I've always felt that a frayed book is superior to any other, it's actually been used or fulfilled its telos I should say

^ that's a good example I own it but I've only read about half of it


----------



## Serene.Shinobi (Dec 3, 2013)

_Girl in Translation_ by Jean Kwok


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 4, 2013)

_Dr. Sleep_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 5, 2013)

The Armaggedon Rag, by George R. R. Martin


----------



## Risyth (Dec 6, 2013)

_Eichmann in Jerusalem_


----------



## Diddy (Dec 13, 2013)

_Prodigy_ by Marie Lu


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 14, 2013)

_The Lightning Thief_ by Rick Riordan


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 17, 2013)

Hide N Seek - James Patterson


----------



## D?kkar (Dec 19, 2013)

_Le Deuxi?me Sexe_ by Simone de Beauvoir, translated into Spanish.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2013)

_The Sea of Monsters_ by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Serene.Shinobi (Dec 20, 2013)

_The Goldfinch by Donna Tartt
Americanah_ by Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2013)

_The 13 Clocks_ by James Thurber


----------



## Diddy (Dec 21, 2013)

_The Book Thief_ by Markus Zusak


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2013)

I am reading _I am Malala_. Autobiography of a Pakistan girl who got shot by Taliban for defending women's rights.


----------



## Table (Dec 22, 2013)

_Allegiant_ by Veronica Roth... it's not that great.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 24, 2013)

_The Titan's Curse_ by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 24, 2013)

_*Republic of Thieves*_ by Scott Lynch


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 25, 2013)

_The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest _-  Stieg Larsson


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 25, 2013)

_The Dark Tower - Book 3: The Wastelands _(Stephan King)


----------



## Touman (Dec 26, 2013)

Green lanterns Brightest day


----------



## kazuri (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm about 100 pages into The Name of the Wind.

WOW this book is amazing so far. You know when you first find something new that you fall in love with, because you see a window into what you think it could be? This book is like whats on the other side of that window for fantasy to me, so far.

Beautifully written, and hitting all the right topics. I can find almost nothing to complain about. The only thing I can think of is the ridiculous to pronounce names.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 2, 2014)

_Aztec_ by Gary Jennings.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 3, 2014)

Demian - Herman Hesse.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 3, 2014)

Witches by Phil Stern


----------



## Diddy (Jan 12, 2014)

_Thirteen Reasons Why_ by Jay Asher


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 12, 2014)

_Mason & Dixon_ by Thomas Pynchon. So far it's my favourite thing I've read by him.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 14, 2014)

_The Count of Monte Cristo_ by Alexandre Dumas in french s'il vous pla?t


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2014)

_The Battle of the Labyrinth_ by RIck Riordan.


----------



## Diddy (Jan 17, 2014)

_Ready Player One_ by Ernest Cline


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 18, 2014)

A Feast For Crows (George R. R. Martion)


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 19, 2014)

_Pinball, 1973_ - Haruki Murakami
Also, I think I will be starting _House of Leaves_ by Mark Z Danielewski.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2014)

*First they killed my father : A Daughter of Cambodia Remembers*

Can't get into it. Not sure if it's the writing style or I'm just constantly distracted. Just want to get it over with soon so I can move on to the next book.


EDIT: Just finished it. The ending is moving. It's a record of the transformation the author has gone through. Good read, even though I felt that I couldn't delve into the story for most parts.


----------



## Table (Jan 25, 2014)

Just started Tolkien's _The Silmarillion_.  I attempted it when I was 13 and never managed to get through it, hopefully this time around I'll be a bit more focused.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 25, 2014)

*Cannibal: The True Story Behind the Maneater of Rotenburg* 

It's a biography of Armin Meiwes, the German cannibal who found someone willing to be killed and eaten by him on an internet chat room, fulfilling the twisted fantasy he had since childhood.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 25, 2014)

_Priceless: How I Went Undercover to Rescue the World's Stolen Treasures_ by Robert K. Wittman

and re-reading: _The Way of Kings_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Sassy (Jan 25, 2014)

The Fiery Heart by Rachel Mead. This fourth book in the spinoff series is pretty interesting so far.


----------



## Diddy (Jan 26, 2014)

_Let It Snow_ by John Green, Maureen Johnson and Lauren Myracle.

Mainly reading this for John Green's part of the book.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2014)

Dan Brown's new book, Inferno.


----------



## Diddy (Feb 5, 2014)

_The Titan's Curse_ by Rick Riordan


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 5, 2014)

Table said:


> Just started Tolkien's _The Silmarillion_.  I attempted it when I was 13 and never managed to get through it, hopefully this time around I'll be a bit more focused.



I finished _The Silmarillion_ a week ago. I hope someday all of it can be put into a narrative form. 

I just started_ Unfinished Tales of Numenor and Middle-earth_.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 7, 2014)

The Aeneid.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 7, 2014)

_The Last Olympian_ by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 10, 2014)

The Shift Omnibus Edition by Hugh Howey


----------



## Violence (Feb 12, 2014)

_The Pale Lady by Alexandre Dumas_


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2014)

I am reading Fermat's last theorem, written by Simon Singh.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 13, 2014)

_1973 Pinball _and _Hard-Boild Wonderland and The End Of The World_ by Murakami Haruki


----------



## Mizura (Feb 13, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I am reading Fermat's last theorem, written by Simon Singh.


Good choice.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Good choice.



Have you read his Code Book? It's one of my all-time favourites.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Feb 13, 2014)

Give and Take by Adam Grant.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 13, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Have you read his Code Book? It's one of my all-time favourites.


Oh? No, actually. I should go find it.


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 13, 2014)

Reading through Brother Cadfael murder mysteries by Ellis Peters... On #13 The Rose Rent.


----------



## Saru (Feb 14, 2014)

Mary Shelley's _Frankenstein_. What a heartwarming way to spend the remainder of my Valentine's Day.


----------



## Diddy (Feb 16, 2014)

_Champion_ by Marie Lu
_The Picture of Dorian Gray_ by Oscar Wilde


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2014)

_Small Arguments_ by Souvankham Thammavongsa, edited by Beth Follett


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Feb 17, 2014)

_The Buddha in the Attic_ by Julie Otsuka.


----------



## ObfuscatingStupidity (Feb 18, 2014)

Right now I'm jumping back and forth between _Fear and Trembling_ by Soren Kierkegaard, _A Game of Thrones_ by George R.R. Martin, and _The Hobbit_ by... um... let's say Dickens.  _I am being facetious.  I know it's Tolkien._

I also just finished _The Thirteen Tale_ by Diane Setterfield, and it is one of the greatest novels ever written as far as I'm concerned.  It deserves far more attention than it has received.

I am chronically incapable of reading only one book at a time. >.>


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 19, 2014)

_The Name of the Rose_ by Umberto Eco


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 20, 2014)

_Night Film_ - Marisha Pessl


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2014)

_Tropic of Cancer_ by Henry Miller


----------



## horsdhaleine (Feb 25, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> _The Name of the Rose_ by Umberto Eco



Great choice! It's an awesome book. One of my favorites.

Currently reading _Lettres persanes_ by Montesquieu.



Yasha said:


> *First they killed my father : A Daughter of Cambodia Remembers*
> 
> Can't get into it. Not sure if it's the writing style or I'm just constantly distracted. Just want to get it over with soon so I can move on to the next book.
> 
> ...



This post just reminded me that I have this book but never got around to finish it. I guess the style wasn't very engaging. But the ending seems nice. I should try to finish it soon.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 25, 2014)

After reading the book, I visited the Killing Fields and the Tuol Seng Genocide museum recently. It was an incredible experience. I couldn't help but think maybe one of the skulls kept in a stupa in the Killing Fields might belong to the author's parent.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Feb 26, 2014)

_Paddy Clarke Ha Ha Ha_ by Roddy Doyle.



Yasha said:


> After reading the book, I visited the Killing Fields and the Tuol Seng Genocide museum recently. It was an incredible experience. I couldn't help but think maybe one of the skulls kept in a stupa in the Killing Fields might belong to the author's parent.



Even with the recent tragedy they had, Cambodians remains the most cheerful people I met in Asia. I didn't have the time to visit Phnom Penh though, only the Siem Reap-Tonl? Sap area.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2014)

They are definitely more easy-going and friendly than most people I met in Philippines.

Killing Field is a must-see if you have a chance to go there again. They provide you with an audio guide with narrative, first-hand accounts of survivors and songs composed in memory of the genocide that you can listen to at your own pace as you stroll around the place.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

_Autobiographical Comics: Life Writing in Pictures_ by Elisabeth El Rafaie


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2014)

_The Lost Hero_ by Rick Riordan


----------



## Sakura Saluja (Feb 28, 2014)

The Hunger Games ^^ as I saw the film I thought I should also read the book :33


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2014)

I have read 2 books written by Simon Singh, namely The Code Book and Fermat's Last Theorem, and I like them a lot. So I decided to read his other book, Big Bang.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 4, 2014)

Reading Brain Rules, by John Medina who is a molecular biologist. Each chapter tells us something we know about our brain based on scientific research.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2014)

Reading American Gods


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 5, 2014)

_The Picture of Dorian Gray_ by Oscar Wilde. I finally got around his only novel and I becoming more and more enamored with Wilde's style of writing. His wit and commentary is really entertaining all throughout.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 6, 2014)

_The Son of Neptune_ by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 6, 2014)

Stormlight Archive#2: Words of Radiance.


----------



## Violence (Mar 6, 2014)

_Sandokan _by Emilio Salgari


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Mar 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> They are definitely more easy-going and friendly than most people I met in Philippines.
> 
> Killing Field is a must-see if you have a chance to go there again. They provide you with an audio guide with narrative, first-hand accounts of survivors and songs composed in memory of the genocide that you can listen to at your own pace as you stroll around the place.



That must be an overwhelming experience. I don't know if I can visit that place without losing my last little shred of faith in humanity...


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 7, 2014)

A Dance With Dragons, IT and Storm Front


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2014)

_The Mark of Athena_ by Rick Riordan


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2014)

_The House of Hades_ by Rick Riordan.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Mar 13, 2014)

Currently I am reading a book titled Angelology. It's a weird word, but it means the study of angels (I suppose, based on my knowledge of words).

I really haven't read into it enough to give it a summary or anything. I like it so far though. It's written decently well and the characters are intriguing. Not so sure about the plot yet, but it's got plenty of room to grow.

Also, I'm not reading it yet, but I should be starting Words of Radiance soon.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm reading Brian Weiss' _Same Soul, Many Bodies_ & Sogyal Rinpoche's _The Tibetan Book of Living and Dying._


----------



## kazuri (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm reading A Dance With Dragons in paperback, and The Golem and Jenni by Helene Wrecker on my tablet.

I'm only a chapter and a few pages into Golem & Jenni but I'm really enjoying the idea. Not to many hints at what the overall story is going to be about yet, but the way the Golem and Jenni are introduced is pretty cool.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2014)

_And Then There Were None_ by Agatha Christie


----------



## Tragic (Mar 17, 2014)

Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card.

About 3/4 of the way through and I'm leaning towards this book being slightly overrated unfortunately...


----------



## Yasha (Mar 19, 2014)

Ender's Game is more than slightly overrated. So is Hitchhiker's Guide to Galaxy.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 21, 2014)

_Words of Radiance_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

_The Sun Also Rises_ by Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2014)

Jessse Bering's _Why Is the Penis Shaped Like That?: And Other Reflections on Being Human _

Fun, witty & outrageous.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2014)

_Somewhere in the Universe: Poems by Charles Siedlecki_


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2014)

_The Amulet of Samarkand_ by Jonathan Stroud.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm reading:
-Watchmen by Alan Moore
-Alice through the looking glass and what she found there by Lewis Carroll.
-Kara no kyoukai by Kinoko Nasu


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 3, 2014)

_The Golem's Eye_ by Jonathan Stroud.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 4, 2014)

The Eye of the World by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 4, 2014)

_Butcher Bird_ by Richard Kadrey


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 5, 2014)

_Ptolemy's Gate_ by Jonathan Stroud.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2014)

Re-reading Anne Frank's Diary.


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2014)

Currently reading _Teatime for the Firefly_ by Shona Patel.  

It's about an educated young woman growing up in British dominated India during WWII, who eventually moves to a tea plantation in Assam. It's really interesting thus far and the stunning imagery and political tension make up for any lack of character development.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 6, 2014)

The Great Hunt by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 6, 2014)

Devices and Desires by KJ Parker


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 7, 2014)

The Dragon Reborn by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 7, 2014)

Right now I am reading _Buddhism Without Beliefs_, borrowed it from a friend.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 7, 2014)

The Shadow Rising by Robert Jordan.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm reading The Silmarillion.


----------



## hell no (Apr 9, 2014)

Stellar Transformation by I eat Tomatoes. the writer's name is stupid but the novel is awesome and highly imaginative. Google and read it if you like fantasy and/or wuxia. Its main character makes most fictional characters look like pansies.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2014)

Edward de Bono's _Lateral Thinking_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

_The Complete Short Stories of Ernest Hemingway: The Finca Vig?a Edition_ published by Scribner


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 10, 2014)

A Dance With Dragons (George R. R. Martin)

The Fall Of Hyperion (Dan Simmons)


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 10, 2014)

The Fires of Heaven by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Naya (Apr 10, 2014)

I've been reading  * Eric Berne. What Do You Say After You Say Hello!* for like a month or even more and I just can't get through the shit. -__-

Why am I doing this? Cause it was a present from a friend of mine, who would definitely ask about it.

I don't know, how could a person, whom I call friend, buy such an awful present for me. It's unexplainable.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 11, 2014)

Lord of Chaos by Robert Jordan.
Read the first couple of chapters, and dropped it.
Wheel of Time is quite disappointing. I refuse to spend the next two weeks reading a series I don't enjoy.
The characters become bland, the females are godamn retarded and annoying, the relationships are handled poorly, the prose becomes disappointing, and the plot becomes stale.
Read the first four books then read a fan summary of the rest, like I did.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 13, 2014)

_The Ring of Solomon_ by Jonathan Stroud.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 15, 2014)

The Darkness That Comes Before by Scott Bakker


----------



## skuka (Apr 16, 2014)

I've just started reading Anna Karenina by Tolstoy. I can only eve read 1 book at a time, and the length of it is insane, something like 1,700 pages, so I'll probably be reading it for a month.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

skuka said:


> I've just started reading Anna Karenina by Tolstoy. I can only eve read 1 book at a time, and the length of it is insane, something like 1,700 pages, so I'll probably be reading it for a month.



That's bloody long, m8. Is it worth it?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 17, 2014)

skuka said:


> Well, I'm about 100 pages in so far, and it's quite boring at parts. It's considered one of the "big classics", though, so I'm going to finish it even if I don't enjoy it just so I can say that I've read it, haha.


You probably shouldn't, then. It's never worth it to read a book you don't enjoy.


----------



## Naya (Apr 17, 2014)

skuka said:


> I've just started reading Anna Karenina by Tolstoy. I can only eve read 1 book at a time, and the length of it is insane, something like 1,700 pages, so I'll probably be reading it for a month.



Even with my severe and unbearable love towards russian classics, I may say that it's not worth the efforts. This is my opinion, but I don't find Tolstoy that appealing and obligatory to read. Among russian classics I'd rather read once more Dostoevskiy or Chekhov. =\


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2014)

skuka said:


> Well, I'm about 100 pages in so far, and it's quite boring at parts. It's considered one of the "big classics", though, so I'm going to finish it even if I don't enjoy it just so I can say that I've read it, haha.



Haha.

I used to force myself to finish what I started. And then one day I realized there are practically unlimited good reading materials out there but my time is so limited, and I was wasting my precious time reading something I didn't enjoy out of some OCD. I have dropped a dozen books that failed to engross me since then.


----------



## skuka (Apr 19, 2014)

Nana Tsu said:


> Even with my severe and unbearable love towards russian classics, I may say that it's not worth the efforts. This is my opinion, but I don't find Tolstoy that appealing and obligatory to read. Among russian classics I'd rather read once more Dostoevskiy or Chekhov. =\


Yeah, I think I'll give it another 100 pages and if it's still unappealing, I'll drop it. 1,700 pages is a lot, and you could probably read 4 books in that time! What Dostoevsky or Chekhov works are your favourite? With Dostoevsky, Crime and Punishment is my favourite and for Chekhov it would be The Black Monk.



Yasha said:


> Haha.
> 
> I used to force myself to finish what I started. And then one day I realized there are practically unlimited good reading materials out there but my time is so limited, and I was wasting my precious time reading something I didn't enjoy out of some OCD. I have dropped a dozen books that failed to engross me since then.



That's a very useful mindset to have - unfortunately I can never bring myself to drop a book until I read at least 150 pages.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 19, 2014)

skuka said:


> That's a very useful mindset to have - unfortunately I can never bring myself to drop a book until I read at least 150 pages.



Hahahahahahahahaha.
You haven't read a really bad book, then.


----------



## Naya (Apr 19, 2014)

skuka said:


> Yeah, I think I'll give it another 100 pages and if it's still unappealing, I'll drop it. 1,700 pages is a lot, and you could probably read 4 books in that time! What Dostoevsky or Chekhov works are your favourite? With Dostoevsky, Crime and Punishment is my favourite and for Chekhov it would be The Black Monk.


Well, I love Crime and Punishment too, but my favorites are Poor Folk and The Village of Stepanchikovo. Those are definitely worth reading.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 19, 2014)

skuka said:


> Oh believe me, I have.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say I it read exactly. More like read excerpts on amazon. Heir to the Stars by Lionel Suggs.
Has to be the worst 'book' ever written.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 20, 2014)

Rereading "_One Hundred Years of Solitude_" by the late *Gabriel Garc?a M?rquez*.


----------



## Naya (Apr 20, 2014)

skuka said:


> Out of curiosity, what would the worst book you've ever read be?



Make a thread with that question


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 21, 2014)

_Hawkwood and the Kings_ by Paul Kearney


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 23, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> _Hawkwood and the Kings_ by Paul Kearney



Excellent stuff. Book two is toptier.
|
Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 23, 2014)

A Dance With Dragons (George R. R. Martin), It (Stephan King) and The Sands Of Mars (Arthur C. Clarke)


----------



## Yasha (Apr 24, 2014)

Re-reading one of my all-time favourites, _Wolf Totem_.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 24, 2014)

Words of Radiance.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2014)

_City of Lost Souls_ by Cassandra Clare (paused)

_The Fall of Five_ by Pittacus Lore


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 26, 2014)

Red Seas Under Red Skies by Scott Lynch.


----------



## random user (Apr 28, 2014)

Prelude to foundation by Isaac Asimov


----------



## Jirou (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm currently rereading the Divergent Trilogy by Veronica Roth and right now I'm on the second book: Insurgent.


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2014)

Oliver Sacks' _The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat_

I imagine it would have been a much more enjoyable read had it been written by Malcolm Gladwell.


----------



## Jirou (May 3, 2014)

I stopped rereading Insurgent for a while and decided to read something else:
*The Other Wind* - _Ursula Le Guin_


----------



## Mѳẹbius (May 4, 2014)

_The Shahnama of Shah Tahmasp: "The Persian Book of Kings" _by the Persian poet Ferdowsi.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2014)

_Timely Irreverence_ by Jay MillAr


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 21, 2014)

The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch (Philip K. Dick) - A very interesting read.

All You Need Is Kill (Hiroshi Sakurazaka) - Second Japanese book I've read (the 1st is Battle Royale).


----------



## Cyphon (May 27, 2014)

_The Heretic Kings_ by Paul Kearney


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 28, 2014)

city of heavenly fire by cassandra clare.


----------



## blackbird (May 28, 2014)

_Red Dragon_ by Thomas Harris. 

God, I hate crime novels. Still, I figured I'd get a bit of an edge on _Hannibal_ (the TV show) but it's a struggle alright.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 29, 2014)

I started reading *Artemis Fowl Book 04: The Opal Deception*, I'm really loving this nostalgic trip into my childhood (I was obsessed with the series when I was a teen).


----------



## Cyphon (May 29, 2014)

_The Iron Wars_ by Paul Kearney.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2014)

_The Second Empire_ by Paul Kearney


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2014)

Listening to _Dead Irish_ by John Lescroart.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 3, 2014)

_The Stranger Beside Me_, Ann Rule


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

_Matchless: A Christmas Story - An Illumination of Hans Christian Andersen's Classic "The Little Match Girl"_ written & illustrated by Gregory Macguire


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2014)

_Ships From the West_ by Paul Kearney.


----------



## Tragic (Jun 3, 2014)

Miss Peregrines Home for Peculiar Children by Ransom Riggs


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 3, 2014)

_Dune by Frank Herbert. _


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 5, 2014)

IT (Stephan King) and The Wasp Factory (Ian Banks)


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 5, 2014)

Listening to _The Vig_ by John Lescroart


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 5, 2014)

_Mage's Blood_ and _The Wise Man's Fear_


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2014)

Listening to _Hard Evidence_ by John Lescroart.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 10, 2014)

_Awaken the Giant Within_ ? by Anthony Robbins

Loving it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

_Translations from the Chinese_ edited & translated by Arthur Waley, illustrations by C. Leroy Baldridge


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 22, 2014)

_The Warded Man_ by Peter V. Brett


----------



## Hebe (Jun 23, 2014)

_Delirious New York: A Retroactive Manifesto for Manhattan_, written by Rem Koolhaas

Gorgeous so far.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2014)

_The Desert Spear_ by Peter V. Brett


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2014)

Just about finished with The Shining while also reading The Stand and The Strain all at the same time


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 25, 2014)

_Blood of Elves_ by Andrzej Sapkowski

I recently finished the Last Wish which leads up to Blood of Elves, I have to say I'm really enjoying the series so far.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 25, 2014)

It (Stephan King)
Childhoods End (Arthur C. Clarke)
The Wasp Factory (Ian Banks)


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 29, 2014)

_The Daylight War_ by Peter V. Brett


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2014)

A Feast for Crows by George R.R Martin.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 29, 2014)

Listening to _The Mercy Rule_ by John Lescroart.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2014)

The Way of Kings Book 1 (Part I).

I bought Book 1: Part II today.

Will buy Book 2 next week hopefully. Assuming I'm done.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 1, 2014)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Ultimate Collection Vol. 2


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 2, 2014)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Ultimate Collection Vol. 3


----------



## Yasha (Jul 4, 2014)

John Douglas' _The Anatomy of Motive_


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 6, 2014)

I just started reading David Leavitt's _While England Sleeps_ yesterday's night, and I find it overwhelmingly adorable. I'm really loving it so far, although it's a little graphic (which is by all means a good thing ).

EDIT:
I finished reading it, and I was so not ready for that. I fucking cried.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 6, 2014)

The Way of Kings: The Stormlight Archives Book 1, Part II.

Will start Book 2 next week hopefully.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 6, 2014)

_Fated_ by Benedict Jacka


----------



## Naya (Jul 7, 2014)

I finally forced myself to read George Martin. At first it was like bleh, but now I got into it and started to like it :3


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 8, 2014)

_Cursed_ by Benedict Jacka


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 8, 2014)

_Tender Buttons_ by Gertrude Stein


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jul 8, 2014)

_The Copywriter's Handbook_ by Robert W. Bly


----------



## Eternity (Jul 8, 2014)

_The Four Loves_ by C.S. Lewis


----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 9, 2014)

about to start 'gone girl'. A friend just finished the book and then the trailer just came out. couldn't be a better time for it, besides the prospect of ben affleck being in my mind


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 9, 2014)

_Taken_ by Benedict Jacka


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 10, 2014)

Transformers: Retribution
Mostly so I stop being a plebeian whose only knowledge on Transformers comes from Michael Bay's nuclear weapon testing documentary.
Pretty good. Not mindblowing, though, and the dialogue while epic at times, is pretty poor at others.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 11, 2014)

Just now, as I type, I started reading into the first few pages of _Sticks and Stones_ also from Abigail Roux and Madeleine Urban; it's the second book of the _Cut and Run_ series, which I'm seriously hooked to by now.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 11, 2014)

Without Conscience, by Robert Hare


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 11, 2014)

_Chosen_ by Benedict Jacka


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 12, 2014)

_Fish and Chips_, the next book in the series.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 13, 2014)

_Divide and Conquer._


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 13, 2014)

Stormlight Archives Book II: Words of Radiance.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 15, 2014)

_Armed and Dangerous._


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 15, 2014)

_The Red Wolf Conspiracy_ by Robert V.S. Redick


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 16, 2014)

_Stars and Stripes._


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 16, 2014)

The Casual Vacancy by JK Rowling


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 18, 2014)

The Casual Vacancy (J.K. Rowling) & Lagoon (Nnedi Okorafor)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 18, 2014)

_Touch & Geaux_


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

The Sociopath Next Door


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 19, 2014)

_Ball & Chain._


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Jul 25, 2014)

A dance with Dragons,5th book of a song of ice and fire series.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 27, 2014)

The Essential Calvin and Hobbs collection.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 27, 2014)

The Steam Engine Explained and Illustrated.

.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 28, 2014)

_The Wolf of Wall Street_


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 29, 2014)

Divergent, Insurgent and Allegiant. There are all parts of the series by Veronica Roth.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2014)

Yu Chun Shun's _Solo trek through Tibet_


Yu Chun Shun was a Chinese explorer who travelled the mainland by foot. This book is one of two volumes, which are post-humous publication of his diary or travel log.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 30, 2014)

The Casual Vacancy (J.K. Rowling) and Fevre Dream (George R. R. Martin)


----------



## Sauce (Aug 4, 2014)

World War Z.


----------



## Easley (Aug 5, 2014)

_Fear the Sky_ by Stephen Moss.

I fancied an alien invasion story and this one is really good so far. I'm about  halfway through.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2014)

_Marcel Proust: The Collected Poems_, contributions by Claude Francis & Fernande Gontier, edited with notes by Harold Augenbraum, translated by various


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 9, 2014)

The Engineer Book 1 by KJ Parker

The Dragonbone Chair by Tad Williams.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2014)

The Engineer Trilogy was pretty good.

I'm re-reading a collection of Lovecraft's works.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 10, 2014)

Attacking the Kernel
Reversing Secrets of Reverse Engineering

.


----------



## TristinTargaryen (Aug 10, 2014)

Guns, Germs and Steel by Jared Diamond
and
A Dance With Dragons by George. R.R. Martin


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2014)

On Heroes and Tombs by  Ernesto Sabato.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 13, 2014)

_Perfume: The Story of a Murderer._

Interesting book, but not one of the best I've read so far. the protagonist becomes arrogant through the progress of the novel (he's technically right at saying his olfactory abilities are the best out there, but it irks me).


----------



## Jirou (Aug 23, 2014)

_Re_reading: *If I Stay* - Gayle Forman


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2014)

Jagger said:


> _Perfume: The Story of a Murderer._
> 
> Interesting book, but not one of the best I've read so far. the protagonist becomes arrogant through the progress of the novel (he's technically right at saying his olfactory abilities are the best out there, but it irks me).



I have not read the book, but its movie is excellent.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 28, 2014)

Fevre Dream (George R. R. Martin) & The Casual Vacancy (J.K. Rowling)


----------



## Jagger (Aug 28, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I have not read the book, but its movie is excellent.


I haven't watched the movie so far, so I'm not completely sure of this statement.

However, I'm halfway through the book and, gods be good, it's boring.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2014)

_Fortunately, the milk _by Neil Gaiman


I see a familiar name there. 



TristinTargaryen said:


> Guns, Germs and Steel by Jared Diamond
> and
> A Dance With Dragons by George. R.R. Martin



Ive heard about the first one, what do you think about it? Do you recommend it?



TTGL said:


> Fevre Dream (George R. R. Martin) & The Casual Vacancy (J.K. Rowling)




I loved The Casual Vacancy.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2014)

Finished "Fortunatly, the milk" just now. Beginning _The Bangkok Secret_ by Anthony Grey for a school assignement


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2014)

Working my way through Neil Gaiman's Sandman.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2014)

_The Ruling Sea_ by Robert V.S. Redick.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 4, 2014)

Lord of Light (Roger Zelanzy)

Skulduggery Pleasant : The Dying of the Light (Derek Landy)

The Casual Vacancy (J.K. Rowling)


----------



## Cheeky (Sep 4, 2014)

The Brothers Karamazov


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 12, 2014)

Just bought and started _It_ by Stephen King.

I've been meaning to read this for a while. It's just a huge endeavor due to its length, so I've been putting it off. But now I've finished my other books on my reading list, so I'm tackling this beast.

Should make for a fun comparison to the miniseries once I'm finished. I can see the differences in the beginning alone.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I haven't watched the movie so far, so I'm not completely sure of this statement.
> 
> However, I'm halfway through the book and, gods be good, it's boring.



The film is really good. Give it a try.


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 14, 2014)

A dance with Dragons


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 18, 2014)

_The River of Shadows_ by Robert V.S. Redick


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Just finished _Young Stalin_ and _Court of the Red Tsar_ by Simon Sebag Montefiore. Now I'm reading _Long Walk to freedom_ by Nelson Mandela and _Trick Baby_ by Iceberg Slim.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 24, 2014)

Just finished up Maze Runner, now reading Divergent.


----------



## Cirno (Sep 28, 2014)

Kingdom of Fear, The Proud Highway and The Bridge over the River Kwai.


----------



## BenI (Oct 2, 2014)

finished the first book of the kingkiller chronicles" by P. Rothfuss "the name of the wind", waiting for the second book to get delivered


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 2, 2014)

Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki And His Years Of Pilgrimage


----------



## Jimin (Oct 3, 2014)

The Qu'ran

It's much slower in pace than the Bible so far though...


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 3, 2014)

_The Night of the Swarm_ by Robert V.S. Redick


----------



## Schnarf (Oct 3, 2014)

a storm of swords

by george r.r. martin


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 10, 2014)

Cloud Atlus (David Mitchell) & Clariel: The Lost Abhorsen (Garth Nix)


----------



## Damaris (Oct 10, 2014)

Heroes of the Valley by Jonathan Stroud and Nora Webster by Colm T?ib?n.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

_Creativity, Inc.: Overcoming the Unseen Forces That Stand in the Way of True Inspiration_ by Ed Catmull and Amy Wallace


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 20, 2014)

Rebecca, Daphne du Maurier. 

I find it a bit depressing, so I'm pacing myself but the descriptions/writing is just beautiful.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2014)

_Miracles_ by C.S. Lewis


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Oct 21, 2014)

Hideo Furukawa - Belka, why don't you bark?


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 23, 2014)

_A History of Christianity_ by Paul Johnson.


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 26, 2014)

Gundam The Origin vol 1 by Yoshikazu Yasuhiko.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 26, 2014)

Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn

Can't get to the theater so might as well read the book.


----------



## CoolGuyGreg (Oct 26, 2014)

Cold mountain by Charles Frazier. A bit similar to Homer's "The Odyssey"


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 27, 2014)

Aldous Huxley's _Brave New World_ and Garth Stein's _The Art of Racing in the Rain_.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2014)

_Walt Disney: The Triumph of the American Imagination_ by Neal Gabler


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 29, 2014)

_The Slow Regard of Silent Things_ by Patrick Rothfuss.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Nov 11, 2014)

_Republic_ by Plato.


----------



## kire (Nov 14, 2014)

_The Revenge of Seven_ by Pitticus Lore


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 16, 2014)

_The Dice Man_ by Luke Rhinehart.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 16, 2014)

The White Fang by Jack London.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 16, 2014)

_How to Earn $30,000 A Month Playing Online Poker_ by Ryan Wiseman.

I'm playing poker online, too.  Trying it for lulz and my own likely suffering.


----------



## kire (Nov 16, 2014)

/\/\  good luck with that.

The Mortal Instruments Series.  Book 1


----------



## Garfield (Nov 19, 2014)

Found a nice translation of Shinsekai Yori while taking a break today.

Will start reading tomorrow


----------



## kire (Nov 19, 2014)

Dead Until Dark by Charlaine Harris


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 20, 2014)

_Buffer Overflow Attacks: Detect, Exploit, Prevent_ by James C. Foster.

The best structured & easy to read book on the topic I've come across, thus far.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 25, 2014)

_The Mirror Empire_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2014)

Re-reading "I Am Not a Serial Killer" by Dan Wells.


----------



## kire (Nov 27, 2014)

Living Dead in Dallas by Charlaine Harris


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 30, 2014)

_Tease_ by Amanda Maciel.


----------



## StarlyMermaid (Dec 3, 2014)

Another from the Kate Daniels series. Was recommended by a friend.


----------



## kire (Dec 4, 2014)

_The Last Days of Lorien_, by Pitticus Lore (e-book)
I love this series


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 4, 2014)

_The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy_ by Douglas Adams.

.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 8, 2014)

The Sirens of Titan (_Kurt Vonnegut, Jr_)


----------



## kire (Dec 10, 2014)

City of Glass by Cassandra Clare


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 12, 2014)

_Turing, Pioneer of the Information Age_ by Jack Copeland.

.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2014)

P?re Goriot by Balzac


----------



## Satie (Dec 12, 2014)

_The Scarlet Letter_ by Nathaniel Hawthorne.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 14, 2014)

_The Voice of Reason: A V.I.P. Pass to Enlightenment_ by Chael Sonnen.

.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Dec 15, 2014)

_The One-Straw Revolution: An Introduction to Natural Farming_ by *Fukuoka Masanobu*
_The Masnavi: Book One_ (translated by Jawid Mojaddedi) by *Rumi*


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 16, 2014)

_The Complete Book of Self-sufficiency_ by John Seymour.

.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 16, 2014)

_City of Lost Souls_ by Cassandra Clare

I haven't read it in months since I left it at home while I was away for college. I'm now reunited with it. 


Shit's gettin' gooooood


----------



## Solar (Dec 20, 2014)

Nabokov's _Lectures on Literature_.

As a follow up to E.M. Foster.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2014)

_A Storm of Swords _ by George R.R. Martin

I've got so much shit going on its taken me forever to get through this. I was supposed to be on like book 5 18 months ago.


----------



## kire (Dec 27, 2014)

City of heavenly fire, by Cassandra Clare

Ender's Game, by Orson Scott Card
Great series! Card is one of my favorite authors.


----------



## Rapidus (Dec 27, 2014)

Just finished _The Night Angel Trilogy Book Three: Beyond The Shadows_ and by i must say it was pretty great. Definitely a great end to a wonderful trilogy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2014)

_The Art of Intrusion_ by Kevin Mitnick.

.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 27, 2014)

_The Slow Regard of Silent Things_ by Patrick Rothfuss


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Dec 27, 2014)

_The Goldfinch_ by Donna Tartt.

_The World of Ice and Fire_ by George R. R. Martin.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 27, 2014)

_The World of Ice & Fire: The Untold History of Westeros and The Game of Thrones_ by. George R.R. Martin


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2015)

_The Broken Eye_ by Brent Weeks


----------



## Solar (Jan 2, 2015)

Jane Austen's _Pride & Prejudice

_Because I never got to this one.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 2, 2015)

Half a King - J.Abercrombie



Cyphon said:


> _The Broken Eye_ by Brent Weeks



Good author who I've recently invested in, did you get gateway'd into his works from TNA trilogy?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2015)

Piccolo said:


> Good author who I've recently invested in, did you get gateway'd into his works from TNA trilogy?



I did.

I remember liking it a lot but haven't revisited it yet. His newer series is maybe my top 3 ongoing right now.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 3, 2015)

Words of Radiance - Brandon Sanderson

2nd time reading it.. I should stop re-reading books


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 3, 2015)

_Wizards First Rule _(Terry Goodkind) & _The Dispossed_ (Ursula Le Guin)


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 3, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I did.
> 
> I remember liking it a lot but haven't revisited it yet. His newer series is maybe my top 3 ongoing right now.



You really should try reading it again. It really holds up.

currently reading _Something Wicked This Way Comes _by Ray Bradbury.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> You really should try reading it again. It really holds up.



I will at some point. So many new or ongoing series I am in that I never have time to double back.

_The Magician's Land_ by Lev Grossman


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2015)

_Hidden_ by Benedict Jacka


----------



## kire (Jan 9, 2015)

_The Bane Chronicles _by Cassandra Clare and others.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 9, 2015)

_Pygmalion_ by Shaw.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jan 9, 2015)

Since I'm pretty much done reading _City of Lost Souls_ by Cassandra Clare, I've just started _The Fall of Five_ by Pittacus Lore


----------



## asdfa (Jan 10, 2015)

Got halfway through Asimov's foundation. Starting Foundation's Edge.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jan 11, 2015)

kire said:


> _The Bane Chronicles _by Cassandra Clare and others.


Got this for Christmas, what'd you think?

I'm reading _Allegiant_ by Veronica Roth and _Soul of the Fire_ by Terry Goodkind.


----------



## Jirou (Jan 12, 2015)

_A Game of Thrones_ by George RR Martin
_A Thousand Pieces of You_ by Claudia Gray


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2015)

_Firefight_ by Brandon Sanderson

Really been looking forward to this.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

_The Great Bazaar & Brayan's Gold_ by Peter V. Brett


----------



## Sauce (Jan 16, 2015)

Zombie Survival Guide by Max Brooks.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

_The Blood of Olympus_ by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

_The Maze Runner_ by James Dashner.


----------



## kire (Jan 22, 2015)

Definitely Dead by Charlaine Harris


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 23, 2015)

_The Scorch Trials_ by James Dashner.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 23, 2015)

Spite by PoeticJustice2321 (Check sig)

it's really good.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 23, 2015)

You're reading your own fanfiction?

kek


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

_The Death Cure_ by James Dashner.


----------



## Scratchy (Jan 24, 2015)

The Fractal Prince by Hannu Rajaniemi


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

_The Kill Order_ by James Dashner


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 25, 2015)

The Dispossessed (_Ursula Le Guin_) and Tales From the Half-Continent (_D.M. Cornish_)


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 25, 2015)

Firefight by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2015)

_That Was Then, This Is Now_ by S.E. Hinton.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 27, 2015)

asdfa said:


> You're reading your own fanfiction?
> 
> kek




"sighs"

"Major sighs"

I have to tell everyone this. IT'S NOT FANFICTION.
Not to lash out or anything but jeez. inspired by one piecedoesnt mean sht. I swear I'm gonna take that out cuz u people can't read for sht.

#NoOffense


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2015)

_Rumble Fish_ by S.E. Hinton


----------



## asdfa (Jan 28, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> "sighs"
> 
> "Major sighs"
> 
> ...


I don't give a flying fuck what is it, kid. The part to be focused on is


> You're reading your own


Should also add


> You're praising your own


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 28, 2015)

asdfa said:


> I don't give a flying fuck what is it, kid. The part to be focused on is
> 
> Should also add



Yeah, it's called advertisment. XD

#duh
#whattheevenheck


----------



## Scratchy (Jan 28, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> Yeah, it's called advertisment. XD
> 
> #duh
> #whattheevenheck



are you being ironic?

anyway, just finished The Causal Angel by Hannu Rajaniemi.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 28, 2015)

> Yeah, it's called advertisment


No, it's not


----------



## grimrose (Jan 28, 2015)

Right now I'm reading _Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children_ by Ransom Riggs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2015)

Currently working my way through "All Our Pretty Songs".


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 29, 2015)

Scratchy said:


> are you being ironic?
> 
> anyway, just finished The Causal Angel by Hannu Rajaniemi.



No, I'm being serious. i was advertising my material. What the even heck is the problem.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 29, 2015)

Just finished Contact (Sagan). Currently on The Sirens of Titan (Vonnegut).


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2015)

_Prince of Fools_ by Mark Lawrence


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 30, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> Yeah, it's called advertisment. XD
> 
> #duh
> #whattheevenheck



Should I report you for being a spambot?


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 31, 2015)

_Auschwitz: A Doctor's Eyewitness Account _by Miklos Nyiszli


----------



## Puppetry (Jan 31, 2015)

_How Music Works_ by David Byrne

Very interesting stuff. I recommend it to anyone interested in getting into the music industry.


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 2, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Should I report you for being a spambot?



what? what the even heck. I didn't do anything.


----------



## kire (Feb 2, 2015)

jkingler said:


> Just finished Contact (Sagan). Currently on The Sirens of Titan (Vonnegut).



Contact!
That was next on my list!

Right now I'm on All Together Dead by Charlaine Harris.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2015)

_Among Thieves_ by Douglas Hulick


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

Winter of the World, by Ken Follett


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 5, 2015)

Still reading this.



.


----------



## kire (Feb 5, 2015)

All Together Dead by Charlaine Harris


----------



## Yoona (Feb 7, 2015)

Veronika Decides to Die by Paulo Coelho.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 7, 2015)

Continuing to read Dune by Frank Herbert


----------



## kire (Feb 7, 2015)

From Dead To Worse by Charlaine Harris


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

_Sworn In Steel_ by Douglas Hulick


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 10, 2015)

The 5th Wave (_Rick Yancy_)


----------



## kire (Feb 10, 2015)

Dead and Gone by Charlaine Harris


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 18, 2015)

_Sabriel_, by Garth Nix


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 20, 2015)

The Professor- Charlotte Bronte

this one's a re-read. x3


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 20, 2015)

_Tower Lord_ by Anthony Ryan.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2015)

_Ulysses_ by James Joyce
_The Ballad of the Sad Cafe_ by Carson McCullers
_The Empire of Cotton: A Global History_ by Sven Beckert
_Breakfast of Champions_ by Kurt Vonnegut

I've been working on select chapters of Ulysses in class but I've committed to reading this by the end of the year.  I hope I can make it


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 27, 2015)

Edge of Eternity, by Ken Follett


----------



## Detective (Feb 28, 2015)

Red Rising
Golden Son

Both by Pierce Brown


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

_To The Lighthouse_ by Virginia Woolf
_Chronicles of a Death Foretold_ by Gabriel Garcia-Marquez
_Ceremony_ by Leslie Marmon Silko


I'm also still reading Ulysses but i'm probably gonna cover a episode or two a week for that one.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 6, 2015)

splintered by a g howard.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 7, 2015)

_The Steam Engine Explained and Illustrated_ by Dionysius Lardner.

.


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

_InterWorld_, Neil Gaiman & Michael Reaves
_The Picture of Dorian Gray_, Oscar Wilde


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 16, 2015)

_Green Team: Rogue Warrior_ by Richard Marcinko & John Weisman.

.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 25, 2015)

The Hobbit.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Mar 25, 2015)

Ich weiss, was du denkst (I know what you're thinking) by Thorsten Havener.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2015)

_Beloved_ by Toni Morrison
_Geek Love _by Katherine Dunn
_King Leopold's Ghost: A Story of Greed, Terror, and Heroism in Colonial Africa_ by Adam Hochschild

I'm now on Episode 12 (Cyclops) in my Ulysses reading as well.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 29, 2015)

The Long Earth (_Terry Pratchett _&_ Stephen Baxter_)


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2015)

_The World's Most Evil Psychopaths_, by John Marlowe


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2015)

_City of Stairs_, Robert Jackson Bennett


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 6, 2015)

Bitterseeds (_Ian Tregellis_)


----------



## Magnelson (Apr 7, 2015)

I read GoT series. Could read a ton of other books with the time and number or pages I did reading the series, but It was worth it.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 10, 2015)

Do androids dream of electric sheep? by Philip K. Dick.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 12, 2015)

The Bhagavad Gita


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm about to juggle
Half A King by Joe Abercrombie
Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage by Haruki Murakami
Devices and Desires by KJ Parker


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 15, 2015)

Rendezvous With Rama (Arthur C. Clarke)


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 15, 2015)

Timeline by Michael Crichton.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Yoona (Apr 22, 2015)

Been re reading my old Enid Blyton books. Nostalgia overload.


----------



## Hebe (Apr 22, 2015)

Reading _Mr.Gwyn_ written by Alessandro Baricco

...

Damn. He keeps becoming my favorite author with each book I read.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 23, 2015)

Half A King by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 25, 2015)

The Four Agreements- Don Miguel Ruiz


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 25, 2015)

_Sefarad_, by Antonio Mu?oz Molina

A collection of short tales which are making me wonder how the lives of certain people were


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 25, 2015)

The Female Man (_Joanna Russ_)


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 29, 2015)

.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 29, 2015)

"Weight of Glory" by C.S. Lewis


----------



## Jeff (Apr 30, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .



Yeah I'm considering re-reading this before I get into the Godfather Revenge and what not, thanks for reminding me.

Currently reading the Romance of the Three Kingdoms


----------



## Damaris (Apr 30, 2015)

re-reading a lover's discourse and slogging my way through the 3 body problem.


----------



## VivianDarkBloom (May 1, 2015)

The Kite Runner.
It is a decent read, and perfect for dedicating an English project around it because it is written in simple prose and therefore easy for me to read and finish so I can get started on the project.


----------



## jkingler (May 2, 2015)

, which is way more interesting than it sounds, provided you've a mind for dry humor and thinking outside the box.


----------



## kire (May 4, 2015)

Percy Jackson's Greek Gods - Rick Riordan

I Am Number Four: The Lost Files: Secret Histories- Pitticus Lore

A clash of Kings -ASOIAF-George RR Martin (audiobook)


----------



## choco bao bao (May 4, 2015)

Been on an Agatha Christie spree recently

Am at _A Caribbean Mystery_


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2015)

_The Most Dangerous Book: The Battle for James Joyce's Ulysses_ by Kevin Birmingham


----------



## Puppetry (May 5, 2015)

Flipping between two books at the moment:


_The Fountainhead_ by Ayn Rand
_The Nigh Circus_ by Erin Morgenstern


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 10, 2015)

Endymion (_Dan Simmons_)


----------



## Yasha (May 11, 2015)

We are Our Brains, by Swaab.


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2015)

_All About Lily Chou-Chou_, by Shunji Iwai

Loved the movie, so I decided to buy the book. Just read the first chapter while listening to the movie soundtrack. Addictive stuffs, both of them.


----------



## Megoo (May 16, 2015)

How We Die by Sherwin B. Nuland
pretty good if you like medical documentary type stuff.


----------



## Sobek (May 17, 2015)

Dresden Files - Cold Days by Jim Butcher


----------



## Naisutime (May 19, 2015)

_The Scarab Path _(Shadows of the Apt) - Adrian Tchaikovsky
_Hundred Thousand kingdoms_ - N. K. Jemisin (prolly not gonna finish this one)
_City of Stairs_ - Robert Jackson Bennett


----------



## ez (Jun 5, 2015)

Political Emotions by Martha Nussbaum. The argument, while long-winded at times, makes the reader consider the power primal emotions have on societies, governments, and individuals. She takes detours that probably wouldn't be permissible in an academic setting,  but overall it's a pretty compelling read -- assuming this is a field (political philosophy) you find interesting.


----------



## Yoona (Jun 6, 2015)

My Fight Your Fight - Ronda Rousey


----------



## Sauce (Jun 10, 2015)

Me and Earl and The Dying Girl.

_Loving it._


----------



## Diddy (Jun 20, 2015)

_Tess of the d'Urbervilles_ by Thomas Hardy
_The Hero of Ages_ by Brandon Sanderson

Been stuck on both of them for far too long.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 20, 2015)

My 60 Memorable Games by Bobby Fischer


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 22, 2015)

_Pale Fire_ by Vladimir Nabokov
_Historias de cronopios y de famas_ by Julio Cort?zar


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2015)

The Catcher in the Rye


----------



## Solar (Jun 29, 2015)

Steinbeck's _East of Eden_


----------



## kire (Aug 7, 2015)

Frontiers of Astronomy 
I think its a college textbook..good stuff.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2015)

Stephen Hawking's _A Brief History of Time_
Chris Guillebeau's _The $100 Startup_
Michael Pollan's _The Omnivores Dilemma_


----------



## Karasu (Aug 8, 2015)

Fuck Off You Fucking Pretentious Fucks by Fucking Fucker. 

Also, Dark Disciple by Christie Golden.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 8, 2015)

Blindness by Jose Saramago


----------



## Violence (Aug 9, 2015)

_Caged Slave_ by Yukio Takamura

_Dragon Slayer _ by Isabella Carter

_Change of Heart_ by Mary Calmes


----------



## Yasha (Aug 15, 2015)

_Journey through Genius: The Great Theorems of Mathematics_ by William Dunham


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 20, 2015)

Beyond the Shadows (Brent Weeks)


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 20, 2015)

_The Liar's Key_ by Mark Lawrence.


----------



## olaf (Aug 21, 2015)

*Uprooted* by Namoi Novik

I love it so far. Not only the narrative doesn't feel like your usual "here comes world changing adventure" but I love the slavic tint of the world


----------



## Matariki (Sep 10, 2015)

*The Fifth Heart* by Dan Simmons


----------



## Sauce (Sep 10, 2015)

Scorch Trials by James Dashner.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2015)

Children of Time by Adrian Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 23, 2015)

Started reading Dune by Frank herbert recently.

I gotta say, I have a feeling the book is way more interesting than how it comes off to me
and I think this is due to the translated version I'm reading, it's in really hard language that kinda puts me off.
I'm starting to think it would have been better to read the english version.

Then again that translation was done in '78. and it's not without its merits.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 23, 2015)

_To The Lighthouse_ by Virginia Woolf.


----------



## Solar (Sep 25, 2015)

_Republic _by Plato


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 4, 2015)

Wool (_Hugh Howely_) & American Psycho (_Brent Easton Ellis_)


----------



## choco bao bao (Oct 6, 2015)

[rereading] Brandon Sanderson - _The Alloy of Law_ in preparation for _Shadows of Self_


----------



## Stringer (Oct 16, 2015)

From Mindless to Mindfull — by Draj Fozard and Jesse Otta


Off to a good start.


----------



## kire (Oct 25, 2015)

Supervolcano Eruption by Harry Turtledove


----------



## Saishin (Oct 27, 2015)

_Percy Jackson & the Olympians - The Sea of Monsters,Book 2_ by Rick Riordan


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 2, 2015)

Time of Contempt (_Andrzej Sapkowski_)


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 2, 2015)

_A Supposedly Fun Thing I’ll Never Do Again_ by David Foster Wallace


----------



## Yoona (Nov 6, 2015)

Manazuru (Hiromi Kawakami)


----------



## Morglay (Nov 9, 2015)

Trainspotting - Irvine Welsh
Fight Club - Chuck Palahnuik
Futuristic Violence and Fancy Suits - David Wong


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 9, 2015)

The mysterious affair at styles- agatha Christie

...it's all I could find in English at a bookstore out here ;_;


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 9, 2015)

Just finished _Blood of Elves_ and _Time of Contempt_ by Andrzej Sapkowski. Moving onto _Baptism of Fire_, now.


----------



## Muah (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm writing two books. One called road the other chocolate city.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 10, 2015)

for an actual physical book I'm reading the first novel in the horus heresy series. What I'm currently reading on a daily basis are chinese.....I think they're considered web novels? That are translated to English (a lot of things on wuxia world, pretty much all of their xianxia.) and a bunch of other translations. My current favorites are I Shall Seal The Heavens, Coiling Dragon, Against the Gods, and Douluo Dalu.


----------



## Vix (Nov 10, 2015)

_The Book of Loss_ by Julith Jedamus


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 13, 2015)

Ancillary Justice (_Anne Lecke_)


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 18, 2015)

The Sixth Extinction - Elizabeth Kolbert

A book about the aching beauty of the impact of our species on all other forms of life. It's both an enlightening and depressing book.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 18, 2015)

Inherent Vice

I (Romance)

Kino no Tabi

three books atm, two in English and one in my native language


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 4, 2015)

The Long War (_Terry Pratchet & Stephen Baxter)_


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 22, 2015)

Mona Lisa Overdrive (1988)
-William Gibson


----------



## Sauce (Dec 22, 2015)

5th Wave by Rick Yancey.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 11, 2016)

Blue Noon (_Scott Westerfeld_)


----------



## Mako (Jan 16, 2016)

Dune by Frank Herbert

It's a fun read so far.


----------



## Karma15 (Jan 16, 2016)

Catch 22 by Joseph Heller. Only 6 chapters in but I'm liking it so far. The satirical writing resembles Kurt Vonneguts style. To all those who've read it, what was your take on Doc Daniela's story about the couple who kept on having sex but complained that they never got pregnant, and when he shows them something with his anatomical model they take his advise, but the husband comes back the next day and hits him, calling him a wise guy. I still don't understand what he told them lol


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 16, 2016)

*The Black Prism(Lightbringer Series #1) *by _Brent Weeks

_I am only 6 chapters in and already I'm seeing a big difference from his last series he did, The Night Angel Trilogy. His writing style has matured greatly and his characterization is a lot better than it was in the NAT.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 16, 2016)

Mistborn Omnibus


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 17, 2016)

Book 7 of The Wheel of Time.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 17, 2016)

Shogun by James Clavell.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 17, 2016)

Extreme Programming Pocket Guide, O'Reilly

More of academic reading atm


----------



## Asura 大神 (Jan 17, 2016)

Heart of Darkness.  I read this book over a decade ago, but I felt it was time to give it a study.  Thus, I read it now, meticulously.


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 1, 2016)

The Magicians by Lev Grossman


----------



## Polaris (Mar 2, 2016)

Re-reading The Hunger Games (for like the third time).


----------



## Table (Mar 6, 2016)

Just started the Welcome to the Underworld series but not sure if I'll like it...
So far the writing is shit, but the plot holds potential.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 10, 2016)

lady midnight by cassandra clare.


----------



## Sarada (Mar 14, 2016)

Wuthering Heights  -  a timeless classic indeed. I did read it before, but I was too young to truly appreciate it's complexity.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 24, 2016)

Demon Road (_Derek Landy_)


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 3, 2016)

The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Laika16 (Apr 4, 2016)

The North Pole by Robert Peary.


----------



## Laika16 (Apr 10, 2016)

"The South Pole" by Roald Amundsen.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 10, 2016)

"The Fall of Reach" by Eric Nylund.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 10, 2016)

_A Clearing_ by Louise Carson


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

_Mad Miss Mimic_ by Sarah Henstra


----------



## Catamount (Apr 12, 2016)

*Silmarillion*
yeah again
yeah twentieth time or whatever


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 14, 2016)

Ilium (_Dan Simmons_) & Thief of Time (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## kire (Apr 30, 2016)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> lady midnight by cassandra clare.


I want to read that book so bad!!!

I'm reading The Shadowhunters Codex by cassandra clare


----------



## Kikyo (May 2, 2016)

kire said:


> I want to read that book so bad!!!
> 
> I'm reading The Shadowhunters Codex by cassandra clare



I finished the Codex yesterday (then read Burned by Benedict Jacka all day). I read Lady Midnight before that. Both are good. The Codex was more amusing than I thought it'd be.

Currently reading Bright Blaze of Magic by Jennifer Estep.


----------



## Mercy (May 4, 2016)

Right now I'm rereading, The Black Dagger Brotherhood Series by J. R. Ward.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 4, 2016)

Breaking Dawn.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 5, 2016)

Seveneves


----------



## Atlas (Aug 8, 2016)

Gravity Falls: Journal 3


----------



## killinspree42099 (Aug 9, 2016)

I've been on a Joe haldeman kick for awhile now. Currently reading The  accidental time machine.


----------



## tokifinny (Aug 22, 2016)

-Friendship, creativity, loyalty, love, support all in it


----------



## Mercy (Aug 24, 2016)

The Beast by J. R. Ward
The Darkest Torment by Gena Showalter
Fated by Rebecca Zanetti
Claimed by Rebecca Zanetti
Hunted by Rebecca Zanetti
Consumed by Rebecca Zanetti
Provoked by Rebecca Zanetti
Shadowed by Rebecca Zanetti
Marked by Rebecca Zanetti


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 24, 2016)

Unfettered, anthology edited by Shawn Speakman. It was published with donated short stories to help pay for Speakman's cancer treatments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButterflyGod (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm reading The Plains of Passage, book 4 of the Earth's Children series, and waiting on volume 2 of Full Metal Panic! to come in the mail.


----------



## Mercy (Aug 27, 2016)

Harry Potter and The Cursed Child by J. K. Rowling


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 28, 2016)

Dying of the Light (_George R. R. Martin_)


----------



## Mercy (Sep 3, 2016)

Crooked Letter Crooked Letter by Tom Franklin


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 3, 2016)

Half a War by  Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 4, 2016)

gud choice

Started First Law a few days ago.


----------



## Mercy (Sep 6, 2016)

Double Dragon box set by Terry Bolryder


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 6, 2016)

Price of Pizza said:


> gud choice
> 
> Started First Law a few days ago.


The ending for a certain char in first law got me so mad I wanted to bite my monitor, that's how mad I was.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm ready.

I'm really not ready, tho.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 6, 2016)

_Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children_


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 6, 2016)

Price of Pizza said:


> I'm ready.
> 
> I'm really not ready, tho.


I legit got mad right now just thinking about it. Even though I have never been mad in my life.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2016)

Then I'm simultaneously anticipating and fearing it.


----------



## Mercy (Sep 8, 2016)

Flirting Under a Full Moon by Ashlyn Chase


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 24, 2016)

American Gods by Neil Gaiman

It'll take, like, weeks to read because my attention span sucks major dick


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 27, 2016)

Crooked Kingdom by Leigh Bardugo


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 27, 2016)

Small Gods (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Mercy (Sep 29, 2016)

Amethyst Dragon by Terry Bolryder


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 25, 2016)

Goldenhand (_Garth Nix_)


----------



## Mercy (Nov 1, 2016)

Archangel's Heart by Nalini Singh


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 5, 2016)

Black Light Express (_Philip Reeve_)


----------



## Mercy (Nov 7, 2016)

Slave to Sensation by Nalini Singh


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 11, 2016)

The Long Utopia (_Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 17, 2017)

Pretties (_Scott Westerfeld_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 28, 2017)

Extras (_Scott Westerfeld_)


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2017)

Pale Blue Dot, Carl Sagan

Beautifully written.


----------



## Sauce (Feb 1, 2017)

Fifty Shades Darker.


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Feb 1, 2017)

The Winter Rose by Jennifer Donnelly.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 15, 2017)

Will Save The Galaxy For Food (_Yahtzee Crowshaw_)


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2017)

Guns, Germs, and Steel.

I disagree with some of the author's views, but he did raise a lot of good points and I learn a lot of knowledge such as on plant and animal domestication, effects of latitude on human civilization, linguistics, etc. Informative book.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 20, 2017)

Making A Good Brain Great – _by Daniel G. Amen_


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2017)

Neil Shubin - The Inner Fish

The writing is unpolished, as if by an amateur blogger. But it gets better towards the end. And there are some interesting facts to learn about the evolution of human senses.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 24, 2017)

the girl before - j.p delaney 

finished it in like 2 days. pretty good read


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 28, 2017)

Reading the complete work of Plato, wish me luck.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2017)

Timothy Ferris' The Whole Shebang


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

Prime Obsession, which is like a dummy guide to Riemann's Hypothesis, one of the unsolved Millennium Prize Problems. The author's writing style is digressive and chaotic, so I'm surprised it got such a high rating on Goodreads.

And also Kip Thorne's Black Hole and Time Warp. A huge tome. The writing is fairly accessible to general audience, although it doesn't have the same fluidness as Michio Kaku's or the poetic nature of Timothy Ferris' and Carl Sagan's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2017)

The writing style of John Derbyshire is exceedingly frustrating.  I hope Simon Singh, the author of Fermat's Last Theorem and The Code Book, will one day tackle the Riemann's Hypothesis.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 12, 2017)

Sign of the Unicorn (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2017)

Reading a chinese book called _Can You Give Me a Ride: Wilderness Wander in Canada & Alaska_


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2017)

_Einstein's Mirror_, by Tony Hey and Patrick Walter.

Like the illustrations and pictures.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 1, 2017)

The Art of War – _by Sun Tzu_
about time I added this one to my library

The Airbnb Story – _by Leigh Gallagher_


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2017)

Reading one of Douglas Adams' lesser known books, on endangered species - _Last Chance to See.
_
There is a BBC documentary series with the same title.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2017)

Reading George Gamow's _One, Two, Three,...Infinity_ and _Mr Tompkins in Paperback_.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 7, 2017)

Fragment (_Warren Fahy_) & The Hand of Oberon (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## Integra (Apr 9, 2017)

I finished reading Molly Bang's, " _Picture This" (_great book, by the way). 
Right now it's Daniel Woodrell's, "_Winter's Bone". _


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 27, 2017)

Release (_Patrick Ness_)


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2017)

Finished Jim al-Khalili's _Quantum: A Guide for the Perplexed.
_
Right now I am reading Haruki Murakami's _What I Talk About When I Talk About Running._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Apr 28, 2017)

Deborah Blum's _The Poisoner's Handbook
_
A mixture of true crime and science, both my favourite genres.


----------



## pfft (Apr 28, 2017)

^That's a good murakami. He's so methodical and precise about running and at a late stage in life. 

Just read Elena Ferrante first book My Brilliant Friend

Going to start the second one. 

Also reading Cleopatra by Stacy Schiff


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2017)

Finnnegan's Wake by James Joyce
Mason & Dixon by Thomas Pynchon

imma be starting up Neuromaner by William Gibson once i finish one of these.


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2017)

pfft said:


> ^That's a good murakami. He's so methodical and precise about running and at a late stage in life.



Liking what I read so far.

At the same time, I am also reading Robert McCammon's _Boy's Life._


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 2, 2017)

The Courts of Chaos (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2017)

Eric Weiner's _Geography of Bliss
_
My reaction after reading a few paragraphs was "Aha, found another witty writer".


----------



## pfft (May 5, 2017)

Book three 

Elena Ferrantes neopolitan novels 

Almost done w it less than 100 pages


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 20, 2017)

Trumps of Doom (_Roger Zelazny_) & The Shadow of the Torturer (_Gene Wolf_).


----------



## O-ushi (May 27, 2017)

Star Trek Destiny by David Mack
Its a collects all three books. So far I've read the first book "Gods of Nights". Set roughly over a year after Star Trek Nemesis it deals with another Borg Invasion. So far I'm really in to it. Its a little jarring initially because the book is a "crossover event". So I'm being introduced to a lot of new people very quickly. To be honest when I picked this book up at the library I thought Borg Invasion again? But I read it anyway because I was feeling nostalgic for that universe, but I guess I didn't read the preview properly which mentions the Borgs "goal being nothing less than total annihilation" which changes a lot of things. I guess the events of "Endgame" at the end of Star Trek: Voyager was the last straw.


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2017)

Keigo Higashino's_ Phantom Night_

Siddhartha Mukherjee's _The Emperor of All Maladies: A Biography of Cancer _


----------



## mali (Jun 2, 2017)

Micro-bionic: Radical Electronic Music and Sound Art in the 21st Century 
Thomas Bey William Bailey


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 21, 2017)

The Vorrh (_Brian Catling_)


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2017)

Dan Ariely's Predictably Irrational


----------



## twinshiazaeroe (Jun 27, 2017)

Reading Plato - Thomas Szlezák
Geschichte Deutschlands im 20. Jahrhundert - Ulrich Herbert/ C. H. Beck


----------



## Project #22329 (Jun 28, 2017)

Possessed (or Demons) by Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2017)

Born to Run by Christopher McDonagall


----------



## Integra (Jul 7, 2017)

ABC of Reading by Ezra Pound


----------



## Mercy (Jul 20, 2017)

The Darkest Promise by Gena Showalter


----------



## Integra (Jul 23, 2017)

The Anatomy of Melancholy - Robert Burton


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 31, 2017)

Signs of Chaos (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## killinspree42099 (Aug 8, 2017)

The Postmortal, by Drew Magary

Missing 411 • North America and Beyond, by David Paulides


----------



## Jimin (Aug 13, 2017)

Faust, Part 1 by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

Part 2 worth reading?


----------



## mali (Aug 20, 2017)

Giovanni's Room- James Baldwin


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 21, 2017)

The Name of the Wind (_Patrick Rothfuss_)


----------



## Tae (Aug 22, 2017)

Pacific by Simon Winchester


----------



## Integra (Aug 24, 2017)

Smoke Gets In Your Eyes: And Other Lessons from the Crematory - Caitlin Doughty. It should be a fun read....


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 28, 2017)

The Three-Body Problem (_Cixin Liu_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 30, 2017)

Knight of Shadows (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## PowerInYourName (Sep 4, 2017)

Being and Nothingness by Sartre


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 5, 2017)

Muzukashii hon


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2017)

Dune books by Frank Herbert


----------



## mali (Sep 13, 2017)

philosophy of new music- theodore w adorno


----------



## Raff (Sep 19, 2017)

Words of Radiance by B, Sanderson


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 28, 2017)

Prince of Chaos (_Roger Zelazny_) & Zeroes (_Scott Westerfeld, Margo Lanagan & Deborah Biancotti_)


----------



## Mercy (Oct 11, 2017)

Impulse by Dannika Dark


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2017)

Khaled Hosseini's _And the Mountains Echoed_


----------



## Mercy (Oct 13, 2017)

Gravity by Dannika Dark


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2017)

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?


----------



## Stringer (Oct 14, 2017)

Who Fears Death — _by Nnedi Okorafor_

I'm really into this african science fantasy novel right now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mercy (Oct 17, 2017)

Shine by Dannika Dark


----------



## Mercy (Oct 20, 2017)

Risk by Dannika Dark


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 23, 2017)

The Book of Dust: La Belle Sauvage (_Philip Pullman_)


----------



## Mercy (Oct 23, 2017)

Seven Years by Dannika Dark


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 23, 2017)

TTGL said:


> The Book of Dust: La Belle Sauvage (_Philip Pullman_)



How is it?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 23, 2017)

Zatch said:


> How is it?


Good so far.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 23, 2017)

TTGL said:


> Good so far.



Kind of want to wait for all three to be out. The gaps between will be too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 23, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Kind of want to wait for all three to be out. The gaps between will be too much.


Can't wait for the next one in 10 years.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 28, 2017)

TTGL said:


> Can't wait for the next one in 10 years.




He said in an interview the second one, _The Secret Commonwealth_, is finished! Maybe it'll come out next December?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercy (Nov 8, 2017)

One Second by Dannika Dark


----------



## mali (Nov 10, 2017)

devil on the cross by ngugi wa thiongo.

so far so disheartening.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 10, 2017)

Mali said:


> devil on the cross by ngugi wa thiongo.
> 
> so far so disheartening.



He really wants that Nobel Prize.


----------



## mali (Nov 10, 2017)

Zatch said:


> He really wants that Nobel Prize.


wat makes u say that


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 10, 2017)

Mali said:


> wat makes u say that



I recall reading an interview wherein he stated he said he was an obvious choice, what with his politics, his imprisonment, his writing on toilet paper, writing in a thus far unrewarded language, and the obvious quality of his books. In the bragging respect, he's quite like António Lobo Antunes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Nov 10, 2017)

Zatch said:


> I recall reading an interview wherein he stated he said he was an obvious choice, what with his politics, his imprisonment, his writing on toilet paper, writing in a thus far unrewarded language, and the obvious quality of his books. In the bragging respect, he's quite like António Lobo Antunes.


thats interesting. its the first novel of his im reading and im pretty ignorant of his works let alone him as a person. cant say that isn't an attractive cv though.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 10, 2017)

Winter Moon by Dannika Dark


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 10, 2017)

Mali said:


> thats interesting. its the first novel of his im reading and im pretty ignorant of his works let alone him as a person. cant say that isn't an attractive cv though.



He's most famous/acclaimed for Wizard of the Crow, which is of the ilk of Midnight's Children/Cien años de soledad. Not my favorite type of book, but if you like that stuff.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 11, 2017)

Keystone by Dannika Dark


----------



## Tuska (Nov 12, 2017)

Right now, I am reading The Brotherband Chronicles 1: The Outcasts. It's quite good.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm currently reading The Stand. It's my first attempt at a Steven King book. Im about half way in and I love it.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 16, 2017)

Deathtrap by Dannika Dark


----------



## TheWillOfEvil (Nov 17, 2017)

Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children - Ransom Riggs

It is a good book, but tbh, I expected more than what I am reading. I hope it gets better...


----------



## Mercy (Nov 21, 2017)

Closer by Dannika Dark


----------



## Integra (Nov 24, 2017)

The Master and Margarita - Mikhail Buglakov


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Demetrius (Nov 26, 2017)

all the the light we cannot see by anthony doerr


----------



## Themaster (Nov 27, 2017)

The four legendary kingdoms by Matthew Reilly


----------



## Raff (Nov 27, 2017)

Oathbringer, book 3 in the Stormlight series. Similar recommendations appreciated.


----------



## mali (Dec 7, 2017)

art and illusion by e. h. gombrich


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2017)

_The Wisdom of Psychopaths_ by Kevin Dutton


----------



## Polaris (Dec 10, 2017)

World Without End by Ken Follett.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 11, 2017)

The Unleashing by Shelly Laurenston


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 13, 2017)

Stormdancer by Jay Kristoff


----------



## Keishin (Dec 14, 2017)

In the name and blood by ilkka remes


----------



## Integra (Jan 7, 2018)

The Butchering Art: Joseph Lister's Quest to Transform the Grisly World of Victorian Medicine


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 9, 2018)

Norse Mythology (_Neil Gaiman_)


----------



## Mercy (Jan 10, 2018)

Blood Fury by J. R. Ward


----------



## Mercy (Jan 19, 2018)

A Caress of Twilight by Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Broken Sky by Chris wooding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 9, 2018)

Ava said:


> Broken Sky by Chris wooding



''The truth is always a victory'' 

Loved this series when I was in middle school.

Currently reading: 
-Oathbringer 
-The Lies of Locke Lamora
-Jordan Peterson's new book 12 rules for blah blah

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

Seraphoenix said:


> ''The truth is always a victory''
> 
> Loved this series when I was in middle school.
> 
> ...


Wow I never thought I would meet anyone who even heard of Broken Sky.


----------



## Mercy (Feb 19, 2018)

Gaslight by Dannika Dark


----------



## Nataly (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm rereading _1984_ by Orwell
Damn good book


----------



## Hvalur (Feb 22, 2018)

TTGL said:


> Norse Mythology (_Neil Gaiman_)


how is it? is it a travesty or is it actually faithful to the sources?

I like it how Gaiman is the only one on television who actually came closest to portraying Odin accurately these days, and in the novel too
i'm talking about American Gods of course

i generally dislike the guy but i give him props for that character


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 22, 2018)

Hvalur said:


> how is it? is it a travesty or is it actually faithful to the sources?
> 
> I like it how Gaiman is the only one on television who actually came closest to portraying Odin accurately these days, and in the novel too
> i'm talking about American Gods of course
> ...


I'm not knowledgable enough on Norse mythology to say, sorry.


----------



## Mercy (Feb 23, 2018)

The Restorer by Amanda Stevens


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 12, 2018)

The Illuminae Files by Amie Kaufman and Jay Kristoff 

I can't put it down  It's addictive


----------



## Mercy (Mar 14, 2018)

Dearest Ivie by J. R. Ward


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2018)

Montana Bride by Joan Johnston


----------



## Island (Mar 16, 2018)

Mistborn: The Final Empire by Brandon Sanderson

I wish I realized it was like 600 pages before starting but gg.


----------



## Mercy (Mar 23, 2018)

High Voltage by Karen Marie Moning


----------



## Hvalur (Mar 25, 2018)

Island said:


> Mistborn: The Final Empire by Brandon Sanderson
> 
> I wish I realized it was like 600 pages before starting but gg.


this was shonen anime: the book series

interesting villain,magic system and creatures but I felt it was too cliched. How do you like it?


----------



## Island (Mar 25, 2018)

Hvalur said:


> this was shonen anime: the book series
> 
> interesting villain,magic system and creatures but I felt it was too cliched. How do you like it?


Vin and Kelsier are very cookie cutter characters, but Sanderson's writing makes up for it.

Sanderson's style is refreshing in its simplicity and his world building is pretty good. Someone recommended Sanderson to me for both of these things, and so far I'm impressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hvalur (Mar 25, 2018)

Island said:


> Vin and Kelsier are very cookie cutter characters, but Sanderson's writing makes up for it.
> 
> Sanderson's style is refreshing in its simplicity and his world building is pretty good. Someone recommended Sanderson to me for both of these things, and so far I'm impressed.


oops, accidental dislike

Yeah, they're pretty cookie cutter that's what put me off, but the background stuff is good. The ending was a bit ..unexpected and as bitter sweet as I thought it would be, but no spoilers


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 31, 2018)

Gemina

Book 2 of the Illuminae Files Trilogy


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 1, 2018)

The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien

Read it years ago and I re-watched the movies recently and that put me in the mood to read the novel again. It’s still awesome!


----------



## mali (Apr 3, 2018)

noise: the political economy of music
by jacques attali

first foray in to "marxist literature" (assuming it even constitutes as that, for lack of a better box to put it in) and its certainly a hoot. im not convinced on the basic claim the theory relies on (noise being _violence_) but its still, so far, been a compelling read. the dramatic flair his writing has is also a nice treat.


----------



## dekusolos (Apr 5, 2018)

Island said:


> Mistborn: The Final Empire by Brandon Sanderson
> 
> I wish I realized it was like 600 pages before starting but gg.



I'm about to start reading Oathbringer.  The Cosmere stuff gets soooo good when it all starts to tie together in your mind.  Personally I felt the original Mistborn trilogy and Elantris were the weakest Cosmere stuff though


----------



## Mercy (Apr 11, 2018)

The Thief by  J. R. Ward


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 11, 2018)

A Hat Full of Sky (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Vilu (Apr 23, 2018)

6 by Erica Spindler


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 24, 2018)

Wyrd Sisters (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2018)

TTGL said:


> A Hat Full of Sky (_Terry Pratchett_)





TTGL said:


> Wyrd Sisters (_Terry Pratchett_)



I take it you're a Terry Pratchett fan?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 24, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I take it you're a Terry Pratchett fan?


Yes.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 2, 2018)

The Stand: Original and Uncut. - Stephen King.


----------



## Mercy (May 24, 2018)

The Vampire Awakening Series by Brenda K. Davies (bundle which has books 1-3)


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> The Stand: Original and Uncut. - Stephen King.


Reminds me of my first erection.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mercy (May 29, 2018)

The Vampire Awakening Series by Brenda K. Davies (now on bundle 4-6)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 3, 2018)

The Last Continent (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 6, 2018)

Welcome to Night Vale (_Joseph Fink & Jeffrey Cranor_)


----------



## Keishin (Jun 8, 2018)

The Greek Coffin Mystery by Eller Queen this one is Ellery's greatest case according to the authors hmm..


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2018)

Haven't started yet but I will check out Tony Bourdain's books at my local library.


----------



## Mercy (Jun 8, 2018)

Ravaged by Brenda K. Davies


----------



## Keishin (Jun 24, 2018)

Finoshed rereading christies death on the nile moving onto mc Beaton's Death of a Bore.  Hopefully it wont bore me to death


----------



## Stringer (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm reading _Tao Te Ching — by Laozi_

my first venture into asian literature, solid book, I'm enjoying the philosophy and wisdom imparted into its collection of texts


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2018)

A Darker Shade Of Magic by V.E. Schwab


----------



## Mercy (Jul 2, 2018)

The Darkest Warrior by Gena Showalter


----------



## Deleted user 266843 (Jul 6, 2018)

The Raven King by Maggie Stiefvater


----------



## Mercy (Jul 7, 2018)

Vampire's Faith by Rebecca Zanetti


----------



## Keishin (Jul 8, 2018)

Re-reading Hate Begins at Home by Joan Aiken. Because I didn't write a blog post about it last year I feel like it'd be a waste of content to throw it away without doing that, although this is already my third reread this year so ehh..


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2018)

I finally The Girl in the Spider's Web by David Lagercrantz after it set on my shelf for about 2 years!  Was spurred to pick it up again because it's getting a movie (they skipped the other 2 books)

I thought the ending was rushed and the beginning was a bit weak but it was still pretty good. After awhile Lagercrantz was able to pick up Stieg Larsson's style.  I didn't find the frequent POV changes distracting at all.  Lisbeth's interactions with August were interesting and I wish they would have developed that relationship a bit more, always intriguing when two geniuses come in contact with one another.  Also am glad Lisbeth and Blomkvist end up back together again at the end.  One thing that frustrated me about The Girl who Kicked the Hornet's Nest was him hooking up with Modig, so I appreciate that they had already broken up by the time this novel started.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 13, 2018)

reading Carl Jung's *Aion* — Researches into the Phenomenology of the Self_  _

this is one of those books you know will take a couple of reads to properly dissect and assimilate, I'm all for it though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 23, 2018)

Night Flights (_Philip Reeve_)


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2018)

Grant by Ron Chernow


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 25, 2018)

Monster (_Michael Grant_)


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 30, 2018)

Last Argument Of Kings by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 2, 2018)

Maskerade (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Aruka (Aug 4, 2018)

*The Spy Who Left Me* (Agent Ex, #1) - Gina Robinson


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 8, 2018)

Mistborn: The Final Empire (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2018)

"The Hobbit"


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 12, 2018)

_Best Served Cold _by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## BaneBustingEllesHatchery (Aug 15, 2018)

Re-Reading The Divergent Trilogy, following up with visiting a childhood fav series: Maximum Ride


----------



## Crying Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

A Handmaids Tale - Should be done with this already, but I haven't balanced my time well the past month or so.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 16, 2018)

Rereading The Dresden Files, on fool moon currently.

Gonna reread The Stormlight Archive after


----------



## mali (Aug 18, 2018)

The Possessed by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.


----------



## twinshiazaeroe (Aug 26, 2018)

Young Eliot - Robert Crawford


----------



## Mercy (Aug 29, 2018)

Quintus by Kym Grosso


----------



## twinshiazaeroe (Aug 30, 2018)

Diary of a Short-Sighted Adolescent - Mircea Eliade


----------



## Rihikiray (Sep 5, 2018)

Trial By Fire by Jennifer Lynn Barnes


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2018)

Giant of the Senate by Al Franken


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 13, 2018)

Knighthood: The Dangerous Adventures by Xavier j Fulwood


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 20, 2018)

And The Ocean Was Our Sky (_Patrick Ness & Rovina Cai_)


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 21, 2018)

Joy of Cooking vol 2 by Irma Rombauer and Marion Becker


----------



## Keishin (Sep 24, 2018)

Inger Johanne-Vik srs by Anne Holt
Finished writing a post about a garbage novel by Joan Aiken. Two months late but finally I'm done time to move on hmh.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 30, 2018)

Out Of The Silent Planet (_C. S. Lewis_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 30, 2018)

Halo-First Strike(_Eric Nylund)_


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 3, 2018)

King of Thorns by Mark Lawrence


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 3, 2018)

Mistborn: The Well of Ascension (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 6, 2018)

Re-reading Half Blood Prince.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 9, 2018)

The Way of Kings by Brandon Sanderson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 15, 2018)

_Five Families_
by Selwyn Raab

Non-fiction book about Italian-American organized crime in the 20th century.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 17, 2018)

Goosebumps: Say Cheese and Die

The MC finds a weird camera. When he takes pics, they come out a little odd.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2018)

Read through the 50 Shades of Gray series again



> "I feel the color in my cheeks rising again. I must be the color of The Communist Manifesto."





> "Sometimes you're so closed off... like an island state."





> "He laughs and then is distracted by his BlackBerry, which must be on vibrate because it doesn't ring."



I never get tired of it


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 20, 2018)

Leviathan (Hobbes)
Game of Thrones (Martin)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 26, 2018)

Villain (_Michael Grant_)


----------



## Mercy (Oct 26, 2018)

Re-reading The Chosen by J. R. Ward


----------



## Mercy (Nov 1, 2018)

Archangel's Prophecy by Nalini Singh


----------



## Rihikiray (Nov 4, 2018)

Graphic Design: A New History by Stephen J Eskilson

Trial by Storm by Jennifer Lynn Barnes


----------



## Mercy (Nov 9, 2018)

Hard Bitten by Chloe Neill


----------



## Mythoclast (Nov 14, 2018)

Re-reading Halo-The Fall of Reach(Eric Nylund)


----------



## Mercy (Nov 14, 2018)

Drink Deep by Chloe Neill


----------



## Mercy (Nov 19, 2018)

Biting Cold by Chloe Neill


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 19, 2018)

Mercy said:


> Biting Cold by Chloe Neill


Oh what's that about?


----------



## Mercy (Nov 19, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Oh what's that about?


It's book six in a series about vampires,  here is a link about the first book.  There are 13 books in all.


----------



## martryn (Nov 25, 2018)

The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - A Chinese girl I dated for two weeks gave me this and basically begged me to read it.  So far it's been interesting, but also racist, sexist, and anti-Capitalist.  You can tell McCuthers (or whatever her name is) was super young when she wrote it.

AND 

The Theory of Money and Credit - Because I am a glutton for punishment.  It took me 6 months to slog through my first Mises.  But I can't call myself an amateur economist if I don't fucking read books on economic theory.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 25, 2018)

House Rules by Chloe Neill


----------



## Loni (Nov 30, 2018)

Strength to Love by Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 30, 2018)

Biting Bad by Chloe Neill


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 2, 2018)

Sloooowly working my way through A Midsummer Night's dream, fortunately it's a short piece.


----------



## martryn (Dec 3, 2018)

Sunrider said:


> Sloooowly working my way through A Midsummer Night's dream, fortunately it's a short piece.



The play?

I played Lysander in my high school's production of it.  I still remember some of my lines. 

How now my love?  Why is your cheek so pale?  How chance the roses there do fade so fast?

And she replies something like... Belike for want of rain or... something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 3, 2018)

martryn said:


> The play?
> 
> I played Lysander in my high school's production of it.  I still remember some of my lines.
> 
> ...


I played Oberon in Jr. High... but damn if I can remember any of the lines. 

Though I loved the role. I'd play it again, given the chance.


----------



## martryn (Dec 3, 2018)

Wish I played Puck.  Or that dude that got turned into a donkey.  Those seemed like the best roles.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 4, 2018)

Wild Things by Chloe Neill


----------



## Mythoclast (Dec 6, 2018)

Halo-Contact Harvest by Joseph Staten.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 8, 2018)

Blood Games by Chloe Neill


----------



## martryn (Dec 8, 2018)

You're just devouring those vampire love novels, huh?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2018)

The alchemist - Paulo Coelho
This is simply a magnificent book. Very simple but awesome story.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2018)

martryn said:


> You're just devouring those vampire love novels, huh?



Similar to twilight?


----------



## martryn (Dec 13, 2018)

How should I know?  I only recognize them because I was in charge of my school's library last year.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2018)

Luey said:


> The alchemist - Paulo Coelho
> This is simply a magnificent book. Very simple but awesome story.


I remember reading that a quite a bit of time ago, good story.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 13, 2018)

martryn said:


> You're just devouring those vampire love novels, huh?


I tend to be a fast reader, if the books are worth it and these are.



Luey said:


> Similar to twilight?


They are way better than Twilight trust me.

-----------------------
Dark Debt by Chloe Neill


----------



## martryn (Dec 14, 2018)

Not hard to be better than Twilight.  I think I'll pass, though.


----------



## martryn (Dec 16, 2018)

Starting Orb Sceptre Throne by Ian C. Esslemont.  It is the 4th book in his Malazan Empire novels.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 16, 2018)

Midnight Marked by Chloe Neill


----------



## martryn (Dec 17, 2018)

Also started The Adventures of Tom Sawyer.  I'm reading along with the 9th grade class at my school since I never read the book all the way through before.  I'm liking it so far.  A lot.  Gives me something to read in class while my students are working on homework or taking a test or something.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2018)

Started to read * You don't know JS: Up and Going*, a book about learning JavaScript.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 19, 2018)

Blade Bound by Chloe Neill


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 26, 2018)

The Massacre of Mankind (_Stephen Baxter_)


----------



## mali (Dec 28, 2018)

The Immoralist by Andre Gide


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 31, 2018)

Read my first Brandon Sanderson Book in Skyward.


----------



## martryn (Dec 31, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Read my first Brandon Sanderson Book in Skyward.



I haven't read any Sanderson outside of Cosmere and WoT.  This one doesn't look interesting to me at all, but if you like it, I would highly, highly recommend Mistborn or The Stormlight Archive books.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 31, 2018)

martryn said:


> I haven't read any Sanderson outside of Cosmere and WoT.  This one doesn't look interesting to me at all, but if you like it, I would highly, highly recommend Mistborn or The Stormlight Archive books.



I can read fast but I lack time plus aren't his Cosmere books pretty long?

Although reading on Kindle throws my timing off...

Still on Brandon in general wonder when one of his works gets an adaptation.


----------



## martryn (Dec 31, 2018)

Mistborn is more manageable.  I think those books are around 500-600 pages.  The Stormlight Archive stuff though is over 1,000 pages, but it's so much better than Mistborn, I think.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 31, 2018)

right fair enough i knew one of them was super long.
i cannot stop when i start reading if a book is even decent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Dec 31, 2018)

Mother by Maxim Gorkey


----------



## Skylar (Jan 4, 2019)

Thinking about buying the outsider by Stephen King.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2019)

Starting Rousseau's "The Confessions". Just finished Fire & Blood


----------



## Mercy (Jan 7, 2019)

Prisoner of Night by J. R. Ward


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 9, 2019)

The Cat and the Hat by Dr Suess!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercy (Jan 14, 2019)

Nevermore  by Dannika Dark


----------



## martryn (Jan 14, 2019)

You absolutely devour those books.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jan 17, 2019)

Out of their minds  by Clifford d simak.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 17, 2019)

Mercy said:


> Nevermore  by Dannika Dark


 OMG Have you ever watched to movie Donny Darko? It reminds me of that movie. Some peolple say its a masterpeice other people think its overrated and nonsensical!


----------



## Rihikiray (Jan 18, 2019)

The Dare by Hannah Jayne


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 18, 2019)

Rihikiray said:


> The Dare by Hannah Jayne


 Have you ever played Truth or Dare? I played it at summer camp once!! And truth or dare reminds me, have you ever played spin the bottle!?! It's such an ill thought out game, it really only makes sense if everyone playing is bisexual because the odds are your going to have to kiss people you don't wanna be kissing!!!  Oh, did you watch that creepy new horror movie truth or dare? If your into horror you should really check it out!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 5, 2019)

The Search For WandLa (_Tony DiTerlizzi_)


----------



## martryn (Feb 5, 2019)

TTGL said:


> The Search For WandLa (_Tony DiTerlizzi_)



The artist?  I'm a huge fan of the artist, but I didn't know he wrote books.

I just started, a week ago, 1984.  I've never read it.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 8, 2019)

_Inger Vik #2, Det som aldri skjer _by Anne Holt


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2019)

_"Small Faith, Greater God" by N.T Wright
"The Silence of the Lambs" by Thomas Harris_


----------



## Mercy (Feb 14, 2019)

Hidden by Rebecca Zanetti


----------



## Snowless (Mar 4, 2019)

Currently reading In The Shadow of Man by Jane Goodall and just started Eight Little Piggies by Stephen Jay Gould.


----------



## Mercy (Mar 18, 2019)

Firebrand by Kristen Britain


----------



## martryn (Mar 21, 2019)

Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage by Murakami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Mar 21, 2019)

KILLING commentatore by Haruki Murakami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 22, 2019)

Mistborn: Hero of the Ages (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## StarlightAshley (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm reading my friend Owl's book that they're writing!! Does anyone want to see the first few chapters!?!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martryn (Mar 25, 2019)

Blood of Elves, the first book in the Witcher trilogy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Mar 28, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


>


 I like Bernard but I really want to know about this series Tyrant... I’m interested 


martryn said:


> Blood of Elves, the first book in the Witcher trilogy.


Also interested in this cuz I loved playing Witcher 3


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 28, 2019)

pfft said:


> I like Bernard but I really want to know about this series Tyrant... I’m interested


Starts during Alexander's time and continues after he is dead, deals with the sons and daughters taking part in the civil war after his death.

So far boook 1 takes part somewhere north ot Tomis, currenlty the biggest Black Sea port in Romania. (Not the same name)


----------



## Mercy (Apr 2, 2019)

The Savior by J. R. Ward


----------



## Rihikiray (Apr 6, 2019)

Truly, Madly, Deadly by Hannah Jayne 
Gathering Blue by Lois Lowry
About Face by Alan Cooper, Robert Reimann, David Cronin, Chistopher Noessel, Jason Csizmadi and Doug LeMoine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercy (Apr 7, 2019)

Grave Destiny by Kalayna Price


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 22, 2019)

The Way of Kings - Part 1 (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm re-reading " The Portuguese Seaborne Empire " by C. R. Boxer.

Reading for the first time:

" The Inquisition. A Global History " by Francisco Bethencourt and " Racism and Ethnic Relations in the Portuguese-Speaking World " also by Francisco Bethencourt. Research is a bitch, I'm lucky that I have already read most of the bibliography.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 28, 2019)

Started reading the Witcher books. Almost done with The Last Wish.


----------



## sheena (Apr 28, 2019)

Didn’t think this would still be up haha 

Currently reading ‘Dance of Thieves’ by Mary E. Pearson


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 28, 2019)

opening skinner's box  by lauren slater


----------



## mali (May 5, 2019)

witchcraft and the gay counterculture by arthur evans

im hoping for dank queer anti-civilisation memery


----------



## Mercy (May 7, 2019)

Storm Cursed by Patricia Briggs


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 10, 2019)

The insanity continues...


----------



## mycomics007 (May 10, 2019)

I read komi san manga book and This is my favourite.
Check: EA aren't having a press conference


----------



## Keishin (Jun 17, 2019)

Started the Great Train Robbery (the Gentleman Thief in Fin) by Michael Crichton. A historical crime story that's created from the sources Crichton gathered from a case that happened in 1855. It shows that the man did a lot of research for this one, you get to know how technology built in Victorian era England and how the masses felt about things like crime and construction building and so on.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 17, 2019)

Just Read Kings of The Wyld. I enjoyed.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 19, 2019)

_Hyperion _- Dan Simmons


----------



## Keishin (Jun 22, 2019)

Started reading _The Eternal Flame of Alchemy (Alkemins eviga eld_, 2011) by Anna Jansson.


----------



## Asaya7 (Jun 26, 2019)

The End of Faith - Sam Harris


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 26, 2019)

''Great Expectations'' - Charles Dickens 
''Wuthering Heights'' - Emily Bronte 
''Tess of the D'Urbervilles'' - Thomas Hardy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 26, 2019)

A Game of Thrones - George R.R Martin


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 9, 2019)

_What Made Maddy Run_ by Kate Fagan. 

Pretty mediocre.


----------



## Blue Rosa (Jul 13, 2019)

Gregory David Roberts - "The Mountain Shadow". It's a sequel to "Shantaram"


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 21, 2019)

Steelheart (_Brandon Sanderson_) & A Hero For WondLa (_Tony DiTerlizzi_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 4, 2019)

The End of all Songs (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 13, 2019)

Foundation (_Isaac Asimov_)


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 13, 2019)

recently started 'God is not great - how religion poisons everything' by hitchens.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 15, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> recently started 'God is not great - how religion poisons everything' by hitchens.


Considering the SJW's, that did not age well.


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 16, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Considering the SJW's, that did not age well.


what sjw's?

i especially liked the chapter about pigs so far


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> what sjw's?


The newest poison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Aug 22, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> what sjw's?
> 
> i especially liked the chapter about pigs so far


Kansas summed it up well, they're also known as Sociail Justice Warriors(betas)


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 22, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Kansas summed it up well, they're also known as Sociail Justice Warriors(betas)


I would say more like wannabe Confucians...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 24, 2019)

Pyramids (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 10, 2019)

Foundation and Empire (_Isaac Asimov_)


----------



## Morphine (Sep 11, 2019)

rereading twilight
unironically


----------



## RBL (Sep 11, 2019)

Materialism and Empirio-criticism

By Vladimir Lenin


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 20, 2019)

American Gods (_Neil Gaiman_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 3, 2019)

Angel Mage (_Garth Nix_) & The Book of Dust: Volume 2 - The Secret Commonwealth (_Philip Pullman_)


----------



## RBL (Oct 6, 2019)

metaphysics by aristotles (kinda hard to understand tho)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 14, 2019)

Hero (_Michael Grant_)


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 14, 2019)

No David


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 18, 2019)

The Eternal Champion (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 18, 2019)

Children of Ruin by Adrian Tchaikovsky

It's the long awaited sequel to the amazing Children of Time that came out some time ago!


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 23, 2019)

The Way of Kings - Part 2 (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 14, 2019)

Firefight (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Garcher (Nov 14, 2019)

rereading The Silmarillion after years, this time in English


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 15, 2019)

Nemesis by Isaac Asimov.


Garcher said:


> rereading The Silmarillion after years, this time in English


Tell me how that goes. Still remember how confused I was by it all


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 16, 2019)

children of blood and bone by tomi adeyemi..


----------



## mali (Dec 13, 2019)

querelle by jean genet


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2019)

The Future of Physics by Michio Kaku


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 19, 2019)

Re-reading “Michael Jackson Conspiracy” by Aphrodite Jones


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 20, 2019)

_Bulfinch's Mythology_ currently. Victorian era cyclopedia on various world mythologies ranging from Greek myths to tales of Arthur and Charlemagne. I'm about halfway through the King Arthur section right now. It's an interesting compilation of folklore and mythology from a uniquely 19th century perspective, so it's different from anything earlier or newer. At one point in time it was considered the definitive tome on the subject. One thing I really appreciate about Bulfinch's approach is that he mentioned contemporary poets (of his time, of course) who referenced these myths and heroes, so it's one of those books that points you directly to other books to get a broader and deeper perspective. I'm a big fan of both poetry and mythology so I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 22, 2019)

_The Power and the Glory_ by Graham Greene.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 12, 2020)

The Terror (_Dan Simmons_)


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 12, 2020)

Gardens of the Moon by Steven Erickson. First book in the Malazan series!


----------



## Jagger (Jan 15, 2020)

Bluebeard said:


> Gardens of the Moon by Steven Erickson. First book in the Malazan series!


Enjoy. It was pretty good for me, except for some parts where I felt it dragged a bit too much.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2020)

Washington: A Life by Ron Chernow


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 4, 2020)

The Eye of the World (_Robert Jordon_)


----------



## Brian (Feb 4, 2020)

Lord of Chaos by Robert Jordan


----------



## Freija (Feb 4, 2020)

Darkdawn, The Fires of Heaven, the traitors blade and some boring certification book at work


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2020)

1984-George Orwell.

Just finished it. Holy shit.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 24, 2020)

Verity by Colleen Hoover.

After I swore to never read a Collen Hoover book again when I finished “It ends with us”, I decided to give her last chance no.200


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 2, 2020)

Elric of Melnibone and other stories (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## RadSpazMids (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Snowless (Mar 18, 2020)

A self-help book on improving memory called Unlimited Memory.

It’s hard because the book really tries to get you to buy into its contents and change the way you think about your memory (more positively and not as a genetic limitation) and really beats you over the head to buy into that, to the point of telling you not to question the book because then you’ll find ways to convince yourself otherwise and won’t glean as much from it as possible.

I understand their rationale behind that, because they’re trying to change your thinking paradigm with the notion that the results will follow, but it doesn’t sit well with me and goes against my nature to read something and not be critical or interrogative about it. So I’m trying to find a happy medium. Some things provide obvious immediate improvements, though, like thinking and remembering in exaggerated pictures rather than just plain words, playing with how words sound to remember them better, trying to connect your interests to what you’re learning, and visualizing things in areas you know well like your house or car to help remember them.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2020)

Snowless said:


> A self-help book on improving memory called Unlimited Memory.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 21, 2020)

The Rithmatist (_Brandon Sanderson_) & The Final Progamme (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## Brian (Mar 25, 2020)

A Crown of Swords by Robert Jordan


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 25, 2020)

_Dead House Gates _by Steven Erickson.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Rich dad poor dad.

I am halfway through and I like the book so far.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Rich dad poor dad.
> 
> I am halfway through and I like the book so far.


Read it 2 times already, good book to start with at 17

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Read it 2 times already, good book to start with at 17


I haven't read the entirely and also reading the subtle art of not giving a fuck along with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 6, 2020)

Elric: The Fortress of the Pearl (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## RadSpazMids (Apr 12, 2020)

Micro God


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 21, 2020)

_Assad: The Fall of the House of Assad_ - David Lesch


----------



## Rinoa (May 7, 2020)

Belonging-  Sameen Ali, Humphrey Price  and Terie Garrison


----------



## Trinity (May 8, 2020)

reading gone girl. 

absolutely terrible.


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2020)

You want to know what book I'm reading now?



mina said:


> reading gone girl.
> 
> absolutely terrible.


Why?


----------



## b4316 (May 10, 2020)

The Trial by Franz Kafka


----------



## Pilaf (May 11, 2020)

The 19th century English translation of Arabian Nights. 

A charming tale of a woman trying to save herself from being killed by her insane husband by telling him 1001 tales that involve cuckoldry for some reason. 

It's a classic.


----------



## Jimin (May 11, 2020)

The Scarlet Letter.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 17, 2020)

Eye of Cat (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 19, 2020)

Percy Jackson and the Sea of Monsters (_Rick Riordan_)


----------



## RadSpazMids (May 19, 2020)

The Fall of Hyperion by Dan Simmons


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 25, 2020)

Burn (_Patrick Ness_)


----------



## Mercy (Jun 25, 2020)

Heartless by Dannika Dark


----------



## Keishin (Jun 25, 2020)

Should I.... or should I not....


----------



## Atlas (Jun 30, 2020)

Fidel Castro- My Life


----------



## Yoona (Jul 2, 2020)

The Five by Hallie Rubenhold


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 9, 2020)

Percy Jackson and the Battle of the Labyrinth (_Rick Riordan_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## b4316 (Jul 10, 2020)

The Hollow Man and Hyperion by Simmons...great horror novels


----------



## Keishin (Jul 10, 2020)

Where the fook are my books at that I ordered on June 25th


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 11, 2020)

b4316 said:


> Hyperion by Simmons...great horror novels


You classify Hyperion as horror?


----------



## b4316 (Jul 11, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> You classify Hyperion as horror?


More like Sci-fi mystery..


----------



## Mercy (Jul 15, 2020)

Peace Talks by Jim Butcher


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 27, 2020)

Words of Radiance - Part 1 (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Keishin (Jul 28, 2020)

The Tokyo Zodiac Murders by Soji Shimada. Good stuff.


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2020)

Reading: 
 The Discoverers by Daniel J. Boorstin (better than his Americans trilogy)
Teach Yourself Java in 21 Days by Rogers Cadenhead (as a supplement to my online learning)
The Theory of Money and Credit by Ludwig von Mises (I've been reading it forever; driest economics book ever)


----------



## Six (Aug 22, 2020)

Sefira and Other Betrayals by John Langan

The Golden Age by John C. Wright.

Both are very great reads.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 27, 2020)

Elric: The Sailor on the Seas of Fate (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 16, 2020)

Phoenix in Obsidian (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 18, 2020)

"Fox's Book of Martyrs" John Fox revised and expanded addition
"The Gunslinger: Revised" Stephen King


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 27, 2020)

Alloy of Law (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 10, 2020)

Disappearance of Winter's Daughter - Michael Sullivan


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 1, 2020)

Jirel of Joiry (_C. L. Moore_)


----------



## Van Basten (Nov 12, 2020)

Several and nearly all are non-fiction.

Newest addition is:

The Politics of Bitcoin: Software as Right-Wing Extremism by David Golumbia


----------



## Yasha (Nov 13, 2020)

A Man Called Ove. It's good read.


----------



## b4316 (Dec 27, 2020)

Rhythm of War by​Brandon Sanderson​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 27, 2020)

Hogfather (_Terry Pratchet_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 3, 2021)

The Two Hidden Mountains (_Matthew Reilly_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 14, 2021)

Under Wildwood (_Colin Meloy & Carson Ellis_)


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 20, 2021)

RA: The  Law of One


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 29, 2021)

Wildwood Imperium (_Colin Meloy & Carson Ellis_)


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2021)

_Light of the Jedi _by Charles Soule. It's the first "canon" Star Wars book I've read. It's pretty good so far.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 19, 2021)

Final Fantasy I II III: Memory of Heroes (_Takashi Umemura_)


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 27, 2021)

Selected Works of Marx & Engels, Swedish edition.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 1, 2021)

Just started War & Peace (1869). Swedish edition is around 2000 pages, which is "long" but not as gargantuan as stereotypically portrayed. I'll let you know how long it takes me to get lost in the huge gallery of characters.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 2, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> War & Peace




I'm still trying to finish Tender is the Night. 

Having a real hard time caring for the characters.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 17, 2021)

The Left-Handed Booksellers of London (_Garth Nix_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 31, 2021)

John Dies At The End (_David Wong_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 8, 2021)

Astrophysics for People in a Hurry (_Neil DeGrasse Tyson_)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Apr 12, 2021)

started reading the expanse books a while ago. so far it's pretty good despite having already watched the series


----------



## martryn (Apr 12, 2021)

The Theory of Money and Credit by Ludwig von Mises
- this issue I have is it takes fucking forever to figure out what is being said or referred to.  I read a paragraph and then have to spend like an hour fucking researching.  Sorry, Mises, I DO NOT know the monetary policy of the Weimar Republic, so stop referencing to me as if I did. 

Foucault's Pendulum by Umberto Eco
-This is the 4th time I've read it.  It is my favorite book of all time, but, again, I am taking my time this time around and translating all the Latin and looking up the historical references.  Shit is so fucking fascinating.  I just skimmed over the stuff with the umbanda until this read through, and I am really delving into Kabbalah.


Head First Java by... two people (it's my bathroom reader, so I can't remember the authors)
-still working my way through learning JAVA.  This is the last of the basic JAVA principle books that is on my bookshelf, and I can tell reading through it my mastery of the material, as almost everything is review.  The book itself is dated, so there are a few things that more recent versions of JAVA have rendered inaccurate, but for the most part I am able to gloss some new insights on how to view object oriented programming.  As a (former) math teacher, I understand just how important it is to know the basics.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2021)

Galo de Lion said:


> John Dies At The End (_David Wong_)


How does it end?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 13, 2021)

Mider T said:


> How does it end?


Read it and find out.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 13, 2021)

The Bands of Mourning (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 11, 2021)

Writing Manga (_Bruce Lewis_)


----------



## Keishin (May 12, 2021)

Sunny af weather im laying outside @ park
Reading The Honjin Murders by Soji Shimada


----------



## Loni (May 12, 2021)

The Holy Bible (again)
The Guest List (I have a thing for thrillers ever since I read, The Silent Patient... it was so good.)


----------



## killinspree42099 (May 17, 2021)

childhood's end by arthur c clarke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 20, 2021)

The Gospel of Loki (_Joanne M. Harris_)


----------



## danielintheserver (May 21, 2021)

Christian Apologetics
King Arthur
The Christian Athiest


----------



## Skywalker (May 26, 2021)

The Bands of Mourning - Brandon Sanderson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vector (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 3, 2021)

The Whiz Gang and the Grenadine Kid (_Colin Meloy & Carson Ellis_) and The Testament of Loki (_Joanne M. Harris_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 8, 2021)

This Book is Full of Spiders (_David Wong_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jun 15, 2021)

War of rats by David L Robbins


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 17, 2021)

The Dark Forest (_Cixin Liu_)


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 19, 2021)

I am currently reading _Ready Player Two_ by Ernest Cline, the sequel to _Ready Player One,_ and I am enjoying it, but it is not exciting me quite as much as did the first book. The first book's plot focused on nostalgia and pop culture references, so I knew to expect that from this book, as well, but such elements are excessive in the sequel, to the point that scarcely a page passes without a reference to some piece of popular culture from the author's own youth. If Cline writes another book, I hope that he is not nearly as heavy-handed with the pop culture references in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 20, 2021)

The law of One book 2

one of the most amazing books I’ve ever come across. Got to have a REALLY open mind to read it. It’s about a physicist who puts a patient into trans and a extraterrestrial super advanced collective consciousness by the name of RA of the 6th density speaks via the patient and it explains how the universe was constructed, reincarnation, the chakra points and what they represent and how they’re refined, why we’re here where we came from and how we evolve our awareness (via  density levels 1-8) to the point where understand that we are god.  evil and good- both negative and positive serve the one creator/god.

It’s almost like god getting to know itself via different experiences and forms because how can god get to know itself if it doesn’t experience everything? God is lonely, so he split himself into everything that there is. <— my opinion


----------



## SSMG (Jul 20, 2021)

Idk if this counts, but I'm reading one piece atm.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am currently reading _Ready Player Two_ by Ernest Cline, the sequel to _Ready Player One,_ and I am enjoying it, but it is not exciting me quite as much as did the first book. The first book's plot focused on nostalgia and pop culture references, so I knew to expect that from this book, as well, but such elements are excessive in the sequel, to the point that scarcely a page passes without a reference to some piece of popular culture from the author's own youth. If Cline writes another book, I hope that he is not nearly as heavy-handed with the pop culture references in it.


I remember reading a sample of Ready Player One back in the day, before I knew it was a popular thing or anything about it and it honestly felt like some really bad writing from the standpoint of this guy just crams all of these references in there. It sort of highlights the issue I have with nerd culture and how people speak in these deep references like the Tamarians from Next Generation. It just becomes kind of gate keepery. 

Like we have this subset of nerds who are nerdy about things that they find important and quality-wise these things aren't always the most well produced, cared for, or well thought out, but because they were the things that these people grew up with they are made into the most important thing in the world. If you're nostalgic for a time and place I get how that can be fun. _Stranger Things_ feels like nostalgia done in a way where people who weren't even there can feel included and kind of put on the rose colored glasses too. 

Ready Player One kind of drips of that disdain for some things and this self important-ness that really puts me off and it feels like others have kind of said the same. Also, the world building kind of doesn't make sense, like in the movie it doesn't but I have read and seen things that are missing in the book.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2021)

I guess I will go ahead and embarrass myself. I have been reading Ice Planet Barbarians because it's so outlandish and weird I had to look into it. The first thing that happens when the guy meets the girl is he goes down on her while she's passed out and they a little finger like appendage on top of their penis. 



It's written like Tumblr fan fiction, but it's so fast to read and bonkers that it's been fun.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

I have been reading a lot of Greek mythology lately. Bibliotheca.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mexikorn (Jul 24, 2021)

The State of Africa

Describes the path the african countries went down after de-colonization/independence.
Pretty interesting read and not too difficult to understand given the subject matter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OrlandoSky (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm interested in getting into The Dark Tower series because the stephen king cosmology in general seems fascinating from what I understand but the series is pretty long and I'm not sure if it's good enough to warrant the long commitment to go through the entire thing. Similar thing with IT, I saw both the films and the miniseries (growing up) and I'm not sure how much of an improvement the 1,000+ page book would be over it. I've heard conflicting things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 26, 2021)

What The Hell Did I Just Read? (_David Wong_)


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2021)

Assassins' Quest - Robin Hobb


----------



## Mexikorn (Jul 30, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> I'm interested in getting into The Dark Tower series because the stephen king cosmology in general seems fascinating from what I understand but the series is pretty long and I'm not sure if it's good enough to warrant the long commitment to go through the entire thing. Similar thing with IT, I saw both the films and the miniseries (growing up) and I'm not sure how much of an improvement the 1,000+ page book would be over it. I've heard conflicting things.


If you wanna read about kids having a gangbang u should go for it


----------



## ratcrux (Aug 1, 2021)

Spidey Chad's autobiography, titled, "The Last True Patriot" . Would highly recommend it


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 2, 2021)

Dracula.

Sadly i have already watched the movie (1992) so i am quite familiar with some parts


----------



## Hauser (Aug 9, 2021)

The Tavistock Institute - Daniel Stulin

Learning about that pesky MK-ultra and mass control techniques the masters of the world use to control the sheeple and all that


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 27, 2021)

Futuristic Violence & Fancy Suits (_David Wong_)


----------



## Van Basten (Sep 2, 2021)

_Fire and Blood_ by GRRM

Very good.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 5, 2021)

Perelandra (_C.S. Lewis_)


----------



## NearlyEnough (Sep 6, 2021)

Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I guess I will go ahead and embarrass myself. I have been reading Ice Planet Barbarians because it's so outlandish and weird I had to look into it. The first thing that happens when the guy meets the girl is he goes down on her while she's passed out and they a little finger like appendage on top of their penis.
> 
> 
> 
> It's written like Tumblr fan fiction, but it's so fast to read and bonkers that it's been fun.


This from the guy hating on Ready Player One 

I'm kidding though, your criticism is probably warranted. I remember quite enjoying the audiobook though. The movie was OK, though I barely remember it.

And to stay on topic: just finished listenening to the 4th book in the Bobiverse series by Dennis E. Taylor, Heaven's River. Was a bit boring, tbh.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 11, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The first thing that happens when the guy meets the girl is he goes down on her while she's passed out...



Isn't that rape?  Or at least sexual assault?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 17, 2021)

Blood: A Southern Fantasy (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## b4316 (Sep 17, 2021)

Getting started reading Horror novel..


Devolution​By: Max Brooks


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 18, 2021)

Reading through my D&D books again because at some point in the future, after Covid finally settles down, I'd like to get involved in the weekly game nights at the local hobby shop again.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 27, 2021)

_New Songs from the Jade Terrace_. Third-oldest Chinese poetry collection (6th century), after the _Book of Odes _and _Songs of Chu_.

It's good! Compared to the other two, the language is now "modern" enough that I can appreciate most of the poems without having to pull out a dictionary every two lines.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 11, 2021)

GaoGaiGar vs Betterman (_Hajime Yatate_)


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 15, 2021)

The Last Argument of Kings - Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 15, 2021)

Dresden Files: Changes by Jim Butcher


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 2, 2021)

Utterly Dark and the Face of the Deep (_Philip Reeve_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 25, 2021)

Sword of Destiny (_Andrej Sapkowski_)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2021)

Iron Widow, it's basically what if really Chinese Evangelion


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2021)

The Graves are Walking: The Great Famine and the Saga of the Irish People by John Kelly


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Dec 20, 2021)

Decided to read the ASOIAF books a few months ago and I just finished A Feast For Crows. The book version of Cersei is a complete idiot, it’s actually hilarious.

Starting A Dance Of Dragons today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Decided to read the ASOIAF books a few months ago and I just finished A Feast For Crows. The book version of Cersei is a complete idiot, it’s actually hilarious.
> 
> Starting A Dance Of Dragons today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Dec 20, 2021)

In the show she seemed way more sensible and empathetic. She even acknowledged how messed up Joffrey was. Book Cersei is like being in the mind of a paranoid schizophrenic sociopath. She moves from one blunder to the next and never blames herself or is willing to admit when she’s wrong about anything.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> In the show she seemed way more sensible and empathetic. She even acknowledged how messed up Joffrey was. Book Cersei is like being in the mind of a paranoid schizophrenic sociopath. She moves from one blunder to the next and never blames herself or is willing to admit when she’s wrong about anything.


In the book she's a complete schizo who just keeps getting worse.  She blames Tyrion for pretty much everything and thinks that he's the curse that's going to kill her.  After he escapes to Essos she starts to crack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Breadman (Dec 27, 2021)

Starting to read the Wheel of Time series, halfway through the first book. It's interesting how the various parties are depicted, with even the "good guys" not really being that good seeming and having their own dark secrets that make them untrustworthy and even disturbing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2021)

The Blade Itself by Joe Abercrombie.

Trying to get back into reading, and this series is definitely helping. I normally don't like fantasy since it feels like I am reading a history textbook most of the time, but Joe makes it pretty digestible.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 23, 2022)

Best Served Cold - Joe Abercombie.

Rereading it since it's my favorite of his books.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2022)

Skywalker said:


> Best Served Cold - Joe Abercombie.
> 
> Rereading it since it's my favorite of his books.


Currently listening to Before they are Hanged, almost finished. Pretty great books.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 25, 2022)

The Holy Bible (New International Version)
Norman Rockwell - A Sixty Year Retrospective


----------



## kalliopera (Apr 30, 2022)

The Kyoshi Avatar books/To All the Boys I've Loved Before. I'm actually shocked that I haven't read them till now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 3, 2022)

Almost finished reading Guards! Guards! and goddam Terry Pratchett is a god.

It feels like fantasy Hot Fuzz with a tight story and an insane amount of puns. Was sad to hear he passed away.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2022)

Salt: A World History by Mark Kurlansky

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 1, 2022)

A Storm of Swords by George R. R. Martin


----------



## Gadaffi (Jun 5, 2022)

marine auxiliary machinery #yikes


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jun 5, 2022)

I need to continue my read of the first volume of Hunger Games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 7, 2022)

"The Dinosaur Heresies" by Robert T. Bakker


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 9, 2022)

_The Romance of the Three Kingdoms_, in the original Chinese.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2022)

The Pioneers by David McCollugh


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2022)

The Path Between the Seas: The Creation of the Panama Canal, 1870-1914 by David McCollough


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 14, 2022)

Dreadgod - Will Wight


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2022)

I just started Truman by David McCollough and he died today


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 8, 2022)

Yeah 


Mider T said:


> I just started Truman by David McCollough and he died today


What?! Nooooo.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah
> 
> What?! Nooooo.


Yeah.  His wife died last month (high school sweethearts) so I'm guessing that contributed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 16, 2022)

i picked up "the pariah by anthony ryan"

hopefully it's good?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 29, 2022)

Cold as Hell by Rhett C. Bruno.


----------



## SSMG (Dec 22, 2022)

Within the last week or so, I've been getting big into some of HP LoveCraft's stuff.

I've never read or experienced any of his work at all first hand.

But I do enjoy alot of authors and creators who are heavily inspired by his work.

So then last week on the way home from work, I put on one of his books on the radio via audiobook. The Horror of Dunwich. And I was instantly hooked and a fan and wanted to listen/read more. 

And I've now listened to 3 of his works and plan to listen/read more.

The one I've listened to are
-The Dunwich Horror
-The Shadow over Innsmouth
-The Call of Clhutu.(althoigh I fell asleep listening to this one and need to relisten to finish it.)

So far the shadow over Innsmouth is my favourite of the three so far.


----------

